# Ameekplec's sweet piece of reef!



## ameekplec.

Well, the time has come. The new tank arrived to Menagerie earlier this week, and I picked it up, painted the back, and washed it out.

I also swung by QB aquariums to pick up live rock on Tabatha's recommendation. Do so, and you will have some sweeet coraline  Watch for it in updates later today.

Quang is a very nice guy  I got about 25 lbs (he didn't have a scale on hand so we did it old school. LR in this bucket, 25lbs of gravel in this one....) of live rock. some has a lot of the nice purple coralline algae, some of it is more base rock (but it's cured too).

Here's a look at the 5.5g holding tank:









Here's a teaser of what's to come:
The new tank is in front 









If you hang around all day, you'll see periodic updates!!


----------



## hojimoe

can't wait ameekplec! come on lets go!


----------



## ameekplec.

Update 1:

Egg crate in bottom (for weight dispersal and protect the bottom).

Live rock (I think I may have bought more than I need........) in. First arrangement. I'm already thinking of how to change it.

FTS:









I definitely need a bigger light.


----------



## Tanked

Looks saweet!!

what kinda Sw fish you going with?


----------



## hojimoe

hey ameek, remember if the rock is too large, you can break it up to create more caves with smaller peices

and yeah, need that light NOW lol


----------



## ameekplec.

Fish???? I'm just going to keep rocks  Well, after a few months, I'm hoping to add a bubble tip anemone and a pair of percula clownfish. Maybe a goby just for a few surprise appearances.

The light is actually brighter than the photos get on. I left the white balance too dark 

Well, here's the update:

After a bit of a rearrangement and a date with a hammer and chisel:










I know, not much different, but it is. Now have a wee powerhead for circulation, and heating tank for frags. LS to go in soon.


----------



## Tanked

ameekplec. said:


> Fish???? I'm just going to keep rocks  Well, after a few months, I'm hoping to add a bubble tip anemone and a pair of percula clownfish. Maybe a goby just for a few surprise appearances.
> 
> The light is actually brighter than the photos get on. I left the white balance too dark
> 
> Well, here's the update:
> 
> After a bit of a rearrangement and a date with a hammer and chisel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, not much different, but it is. Now have a wee powerhead for circulation, and heating tank for frags. LS to go in soon.


 Clowns Are my favorite fish, so colorful!

personally I prefer the first setup as appose to the second one.. it looked more natural the second one looks like a hunk of rocks.


----------



## ameekplec.

The only real difference between arranhement 1 and 2 is that the rock on the right was broken into two chunks. I like the second one much more. More like what you might actually see on a reef wall, which is the look I am aiming to create.

I added the frags to the tank. A few heads of the zoas have opened up. One of my two mushrooms is starting to unfold as well. 

I've got 4 blue legged hermits in the bucket with one red hermit in there too. I am waiting until I pick up my sand later tonight to put them in.

I think I see a brittle star!!!


----------



## Sunstar

OH this is mucho exciting!!! I can't wait to see this progress. I am inlove wiht the salt fish, but right now, I need to learn to manage fresh water and get the hang of troubleshooting there. Then one day I will be all over the sea like a sponge to a spill.


----------



## ameekplec.

OOOOOhhhh man, it's so great. I think the greatest thing is that there is so much diversity of life in the SW tank without anything in there. The live rock (which acts as the filter) has so much stuff crawling over and living in it that it alone is so entertaining to watch!

You'll love it for sure! For now, you can live vicariously through me


----------



## conix67

ameekplec. said:


> OOOOOhhhh man, it's so great. I think the greatest thing is that there is so much diversity of life in the SW tank without anything in there. The live rock (which acts as the filter) has so much stuff crawling over and living in it that it alone is so entertaining to watch!
> 
> You'll love it for sure! For now, you can live vicariously through me


That is exactly why I really want to have a SW tank soon or later, but not until I gain some experience with FW and plants first.

Besides, my son always begs me for the clown fish whenever we go to Big Als together. I feel bad to leave that store without one all the time, letting him down always.

I'll be watching Ameek's progress closely. There's a lot to learn here.

What are your plans with your FW tanks by the way? No more new FW projects?


----------



## ameekplec.

conix67 said:


> I'll be watching Ameek's progress closely. There's a lot to learn here.
> 
> What are your plans with your FW tanks by the way? No more new FW projects?


The learning curve is steep: lesson learned tonight is to put down your first base of LR then put in sand then add the rest of the rock. I guess if it wasn't piled so high and restrictive (to my chunkish arms) then it would have been easier. I spent a good hour trying to blow it about, only to blow some of my frags behind the wall. So I had to take everything apart anyways to rescue them, and in the mean time I spread the sand out. So, LR base, sand, then more LR.

Anyways, sand is in and distributed. Now it's all cloudy in the tank. I'm going to glue the suncoral frags together, and then wait for them to open up and then feed them.

Conix, my plans for FW got prempted by getting the LR and stuff on wednesday. I was going to switch over one of my tanks to eco-complete/flourite mix, re plant and populate with CPDs and my laser cories (combining two tanks into one, bringing the number of tanks in my bedroom back down to 4).

Just added the hermit crabs back into the mix. They're climbing everywhere. I love it  Time to go glue frags!


----------



## ameekplec.

Just found this neato little guy. What the heck is it? Mystery hitchhiker found under a small piece of rock:
















Has a little shell on the back that is kind of frilly on the borders. Kind of reminds me of a slug (becase it probably is one...) Except it has it's eyes on it's body and feeler tentacles.

Anybody know what he is?


----------



## ameekplec.

Found it:

Stomaleta varia.

Neato littl guy. I also see mini-brittle star legs.


----------



## Tanked

Hey what size tank is that 70g ??, and if you dont mind me asking whats this project gonna cost yah?  

Thanks


----------



## ameekplec.

Tanked said:


> Hey what size tank is that 70g ??, and if you dont mind me asking whats this project gonna cost yah?
> 
> Thanks


Which tank? SW? FW? The 75g is a 4 foot tank, (48" x 18"). 6 bags of flourite, 48" T5 light, mid-light plants. It's already planted and pretty much 'done' (if there is ever that state).

The tank being switched over is a 2 foot tank. Will be eco/flourite, 65W PC light, pressurized CO2; filtration is a Eheim 2215.

Woke up this morning, water is a bit cloudy still. Suncoral is open and looking for food


----------



## Ciddian

yaayy! sorry ameekplec i have been stuck in bed all day.. This is a nice surprise!

Watching the rock is my favorite, especially now at night with a flash light. Saw some stuff i havent seen in the year or so i have had my tank going lol


----------



## blossom112

Looking great anymore pics?


----------



## Katalyst

You all need to stop this madness right now! I was just in Big Al's looking at all sorts of corals and sw fish..You salties are corrupting me!


----------



## hojimoe

Katalyst said:


> You all need to stop this madness right now! I was just in Big Al's looking at all sorts of corals and sw fish..You salties are corrupting me!


lol kate you're right! corruption! I may convert to all salt! :O!!!!


----------



## ameekplec.

Well, after a day in my room, here it is:










I have seen a brittle star, various worms and pods, and some mystery clicking sound. Maybe I have a mantis shrimp?

I can't wait for the MP-20 to arrive!!! More flow baby!!
I have to order test kits, which I'm going to do tomorrow. I am getting the SW and reef master test kits, and maybe a refractometer (the thing that makes this hard is that the coralife hydrometer is like 6 bucks pricematched against JL).

Anyways, Kate, you'll love it. Jim, you're a maniac. I love my SW. I spent a day staring at the rocks and all the critters crawling over them


----------



## Katalyst

ameekplec. said:


> Well, after a day in my room, here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen a brittle star, various worms and pods, and some mystery clicking sound. Maybe I have a mantis shrimp?
> 
> It looks awesome Eric! Maybe I'll just start buying frags and coral and sneaking them in Ciddians & Tabatha's tanks lol.
> 
> I can't wait for the MP-20 to arrive!!! More flow baby!!
> I have to order test kits, which I'm going to do tomorrow. I am getting the SW and reef master test kits, and maybe a refractometer (the thing that makes this hard is that the coralife hydrometer is like 6 bucks pricematched against JL).
> 
> Anyways, Kate, you'll love it. Jim, you're a maniac. I love my SW. I spent a day staring at the rocks and all the critters crawling over them


It looks great!!!!

I can't do it! Too many tanks to look after, someday! For now I'll just enjoy all of yours and swoon over the Big one's in Big Al's in Vaughn and stick to the world of goldfish, shrimp and catfish.  Even the manager there is trying to get me into salt! He was bringing me around from tank to tank and said come on try it...Hubby dragged me out...But I did almost buy a freshwater crab lol. Ciddian's fault!


----------



## blossom112

Looking good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris S

Ah, yes, another loss to the dark side I see!

Looks good though bud!


----------



## conix67

Dark side???  

looking good. The tank looks bigger than it is.


----------



## Sunstar

Katalyst said:


> You all need to stop this madness right now! I was just in Big Al's looking at all sorts of corals and sw fish..You salties are corrupting me!


they're corrupting me too. I saw the BA's salt tanks and was like a child lookinag at the world for the first time. I was in awe.....

I hope you don't have a mantis, those things scare me right to helll.


----------



## ameekplec.

conix67 said:


> looking good. The tank looks bigger than it is.


Yes, it does look a whole lot bigger than ten gallons, and that's why I wanted the extra tall tank.

If anybody is interested Menagerie has 2 or 3


----------



## blossom112

OH and when your night viewing ,it looks like the moon .............never ending......hours pass like minutes  , at least im getting better it was 3am last night when i noticed the time  .
D


----------



## ameekplec.

Yeah, when I get it moved out of my room into the living room, it will have moon lights.....then I'll probably be staring at for hours.

I can't wait to get fish. The movement and life!! 
Reef and marine master test kits on the way, along with some seachem reef supplements (Reef complete and reef plus). I was going to buy a refractometer, but meh, I'll wait till later. Especially with the fact that the hydrometer was so cheap.

Updates to follow! I can't wait to get home and just stare.....


----------



## quangbui

clicking sound? oh man i hope it wasn't the same mantis shrimp that i was trying to find!
send it back lol
katalyst come to my store it'll convert you for sure lol


----------



## ameekplec.

Oh man, so there could be one???


I tried a FW dip on the piece of rock I thought it was in, and it stopped for a bit, but I'm not sure if it started up again or not....we'll see when I get home.


----------



## Sunstar

I saw one of those at Alternative Aquariums in burlington, those things move fast and look scary. 

I think I'd go nuts if there was a ticking time shrimp in my tank. Is it possible to do this.... 

put each stone in a bucket of its own. Put each bucket in a differnt corner of the room, wait for the clicking and find out which one is the ticker?


----------



## Katalyst

quangbui said:


> clicking sound? oh man i hope it wasn't the same mantis shrimp that i was trying to find!
> send it back lol
> katalyst come to my store it'll convert you for sure lol


I'm going to make it over to your store regardless  , I've heard such wonderful things about it. I need no help converting, just a bigger pocketbook or perhaps bank account.


----------



## Katalyst

Sunstar said:


> I saw one of those at Alternative Aquariums in burlington, those things move fast and look scary.
> 
> I think I'd go nuts if there was a ticking time shrimp in my tank. Is it possible to do this....
> 
> put each stone in a bucket of its own. Put each bucket in a differnt corner of the room, wait for the clicking and find out which one is the ticker?


I'm a freak I guess, I think they are neat!


----------



## blossom112

What store is that i wouldnt mind a few peices of LR from a different tank !


----------



## conix67

Mantis shrimp - I did not realize this is the creature I saw in Imax movie recently - Deep Sea... amazing creature...

They say the claw weapon this thing has moves faster than bullet and can break through the aquarium glass in a single hit, do you really get this hidden in a LR ?


----------



## Sunstar

Yep. So it appears they like to hide in the rock and drive you bonkers with their click.


----------



## hojimoe

conix67 said:


> Mantis shrimp - I did not realize this is the creature I saw in Imax movie recently - Deep Sea... amazing creature...
> 
> They say the claw weapon this thing has moves faster than bullet and can break through the aquarium glass in a single hit, do you really get this hidden in a LR ?


lol just ask tabatha about the biocube 8 hehe


----------



## Riceburner

whooo....


----------



## Sunstar

They are beautiful looking creatures, albeit I find them terribly frightening. they resemble a chinese dragon. You know those costume things with all the people under it?

It looks incredibly primitive.


----------



## conix67

You should definitely go to Ontario Science Center and watch Deep Sea to see this shrimp in action better. I thought it was pretty cute in that movie, until I heard what it can do in other situations.

You will also see this thing trying to scare off some large creature, I forgot if it was a big crab or octopuss.

Oh, also you'll see a large group of yellow tangs and large turtles in cleaning stations.

Some parts were a little boring but wish it was in 3D like in other theatres.


----------



## conix67

hojimoe said:


> lol just ask tabatha about the biocube 8 hehe


I found this story.. amazing. Divers call it a "thumb splitter"? Is that for real?

I was thinking this is one of those creatures you'd never see in an aquarium... let alone 8Gal bio cube..


----------



## Chris S

http://www.usatoday.com/tech/columnist/aprilholladay/2006-01-09-shrimp_x.htm


----------



## ameekplec.

@ Blossom: Quang has some of the most amazing cured live rock I have seen. So much purple!!!

@conix: yes they are thumb splitters! I once read something about them being to able to sonoluminate (there is at least one species that can create light from the shockwave that the punching motion creates in water. The energy that it generates to do that is apparently incredible....)

So, I got a slip in the mail today saying that there was a package for me to pick up, and it could have one of two things. I was hoping for item number one, and here it is:








In the box:








After reading the manual (When I don't know how to use something my father always says RTFM..... Read The F*^& Manual....) I put it together, giving it a quick rinse before putting it in the tank of course.
My back is painted so the rubber gasket didn't stick well, but oh well. The magnets keep it together pretty good.

Took a few minutes (maybe 3 or 4) to get it to a good place. It still makes a bit of whirring noise, but I figure let the motor break in, and it it isn't gone then, then I'll go back and realign. But from what I could tell, there was no misalignment, so it should be good.

The flow is amazing. It gets everywhere!! I figure it's probably only at 30% right now, but as it breaks in, I'll crank it up higher.

Shots of it in the tank:








From the side:









I love how it takes up so little space. I had an aquaclear PH in there, and I swear, it was bigger than the MP-20!

I don't hear the clicking anymore. Maybe i wasn't a mantis? Looking through the tank, I realized I have a bit of orange coraline on my rock!!! That will be wicked if it grows in!

Finally, FTS for today:


----------



## planter

I think Mantis shrimps are beautiful. The rainbow mantis is my favorite. I was thinking of setting up a small SW tank just for one.

How can you not love a face like this.


----------



## Ciddian

gosh planter, and i thought i was the only one who loved them. Hehe.

Yay ameekplec!!!


----------



## ameekplec.

The MP-20 really seems to have quieted down in a few hours. Hopefully it'll be really quiet later when I get home. For now there's a lot of turbulence in the corner because of the heater, but when I get my AC70 refugium on the back and put the heater in the refugium, that should help out a lot.

For the refugium, I intend to make one like in the link that hojimoe posted, except with some modifications. Probably will be a sandbed (1.5" - 2", LR rubble and some chaeto...anyone got a little bit I can have?? ) More info to come when I actually get to it.

As for equipment, as soon as the fuge goes on, it's the last planned bit for now. I'd definitely like to get a stronger light, but am shopping for options. One of the worst things with this tank (besides dropping thing to the very bottom) is that at 16" across, lighting options are very limited. I'm like to stay PC or T5, but they just don't make them this small with any intensity. Research ahead.

As for now, I wait on my test kits and reef supplements. Once I get those in, and find my parameters, I may get another zoa or something low-light and colorful! Or a shrimpppppp!!!! 

First water change - T - 4 days.


----------



## Sunstar

Chris S said:


> http://www.usatoday.com/tech/columnist/aprilholladay/2006-01-09-shrimp_x.htm


Wickedly awesome article. Very informative.


----------



## quangbui

ameek
try some pop drinks like coke
take a LR out poor around it and see if the critter comes out it should
kinda a tedious but if it is a mantis shrimp and i want it! lol
don't worry just wash the rock out with ro water after you're done


----------



## planter

ameekplec. said:


> The MP-20 really seems to have quieted down in a few hours. Hopefully it'll be really quiet later when I get home. For now there's a lot of turbulence in the corner because of the heater, but when I get my AC70 refugium on the back and put the heater in the refugium, that should help out a lot.
> 
> For the refugium, I intend to make one like in the link that hojimoe posted, except with some modifications. Probably will be a sandbed (1.5" - 2", LR rubble and some chaeto...anyone got a little bit I can have?? ) More info to come when I actually get to it.
> 
> As for equipment, as soon as the fuge goes on, it's the last planned bit for now. I'd definitely like to get a stronger light, but am shopping for options. One of the worst things with this tank (besides dropping thing to the very bottom) is that at 16" across, lighting options are very limited. I'm like to stay PC or T5, but they just don't make them this small with any intensity. Research ahead.
> 
> As for now, I wait on my test kits and reef supplements. Once I get those in, and find my parameters, I may get another zoa or something low-light and colorful! Or a shrimpppppp!!!!
> 
> First water change - T - 4 days.


won't this fit?

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA.../coralifefreshwateraqualight206700kquad96watt


----------



## ameekplec.

@Quang, If I catch it, you can have him back 

@Sunstar, yes that light 'fits' but is 4" longer than the tank, so it would stick out. There are a lot of options hen it comes to 20" light fixtures, but very few when it comes o fixtures that are smaller than that.


----------



## ameekplec.

Well, I've learned that I really really really like SPS corals today. Particularly some of the acroporas. Reeeeeaaaaly like them. And to grow them, my only options are really to go MH or LED, as I don't think I can get the output I need from PCs without getting a fixture that is way too big for the tank (think mushroom cap).

So I have started looking at lighting units that are LED in the interest that they are:
- much more energy efficient
- bulbs don't need replacing for 10+ years (apparently)
- produce little/no heat
- allow for much greater flexibility in programmable output (sunrise/midday sun/sunset/moon cycles)
- light distribution is more even (multiple over point source)

So yes, I am sold on the LEDs. The *only* (a big one) prohibitive factor is the initial outlay.

The two options for my tank are as follows:
Aquaillumination 12" LED 90W - 24 LEDs
http://www.reefgeek.com/lighting/LE...Modular_LED_Light_System_w!_Controller_by_C2D

PFO Solaris I-4 14" LED 100W - 25LEDs
http://www.hellolights.com/browseproducts/14--PFO-Solaris-I4-15-000K-LED-Hood.HTML

The aquaillumination units are neat in that they can be upgraded and additional units can be linked together. 
Also, the Solaris fixtures are in the process of redesign (about to be released soon), and they are coming out with a more powerful unit (I-5). For this reason, I can get a I-4 for about $700USD, but then the Aquaillumination 12" fixture is $755USD. The concern with the Aquaillumination is that at 12" it won't have the same spread as the 14" fixture, and the LEDs are said not to have very much spread at the same depth as a MH fixture.
Of course the concern with the Solaris unit is that it is the older model and that may cause problems if the fixture has any needs for replacement.

I was thinking about the economics behind this, and the LEDs do make sense in about a 2 year span, considering the cost of energy and replacement bulbs.
But then again, CAD$800+ for a 12" fixture is steep right now....
Maybe in a few months.

Anyone got any opinions as to Solaris or Aquaillumination?

For now, I'm going to try my hand at low light corals with the 3.6wpg I have going.


----------



## Tanked

ameekplec. said:


> Yes, it does look a whole lot bigger than ten gallons, and that's why I wanted the extra tall tank.
> 
> If anybody is interested Menagerie has 2 or 3


 I no joke though that tank was 30Gallons+

Man the thing looks hugh..

nice work tho


----------



## planter

ameekplec. said:


> Well, I've learned that I really really really like SPS corals today. Particularly some of the acroporas. Reeeeeaaaaly like them. And to grow them, my only options are really to go MH or LED, as I don't think I can get the output I need from PCs without getting a fixture that is way too big for the tank (think mushroom cap).
> 
> So I have started looking at lighting units that are LED in the interest that they are:
> - much more energy efficient
> - bulbs don't need replacing for 10+ years (apparently)
> - produce little/no heat
> - allow for much greater flexibility in programmable output (sunrise/midday sun/sunset/moon cycles)
> - light distribution is more even (multiple over point source)
> 
> So yes, I am sold on the LEDs. The *only* (a big one) prohibitive factor is the initial outlay.
> 
> The two options for my tank are as follows:
> Aquaillumination 12" LED 90W - 24 LEDs
> http://www.reefgeek.com/lighting/LE...Modular_LED_Light_System_w!_Controller_by_C2D
> 
> PFO Solaris I-4 14" LED 100W - 25LEDs
> http://www.hellolights.com/browseproducts/14--PFO-Solaris-I4-15-000K-LED-Hood.HTML
> 
> The aquaillumination units are neat in that they can be upgraded and additional units can be linked together.
> Also, the Solaris fixtures are in the process of redesign (about to be released soon), and they are coming out with a more powerful unit (I-5). For this reason, I can get a I-4 for about $700USD, but then the Aquaillumination 12" fixture is $755USD. The concern with the Aquaillumination is that at 12" it won't have the same spread as the 14" fixture, and the LEDs are said not to have very much spread at the same depth as a MH fixture.
> Of course the concern with the Solaris unit is that it is the older model and that may cause problems if the fixture has any needs for replacement.
> 
> I was thinking about the economics behind this, and the LEDs do make sense in about a 2 year span, considering the cost of energy and replacement bulbs.
> But then again, CAD$800+ for a 12" fixture is steep right now....
> Maybe in a few months.
> 
> Anyone got any opinions as to Solaris or Aquaillumination?
> 
> For now, I'm going to try my hand at low light corals with the 3.6wpg I have going.


Wait it out. spending 700 dollars on a unit that will soon be obsolete is a bit of a risk. LED units are getting better and cheaper by the day. In three years they might cost a lot less then today.


----------



## ameekplec.

I think it's a given that in 2 or 3 years (the LED fixtures are only really starting to bloom, evidinced by only 2 major MH replacement systems) the cost will come down significantlly to the point that it will be a lot easier decision to go LED vs MH.

That being said, for me to find a MH fixture for this tank, I would want to get a used one as the 16.5" Sunpod is no longer produced. Also, these lights do not have an actinic component, so I'd have to add that as a retrofit as well adding to the cost of any MH fixture. So that is potentially two bulbs that have to be replaced every 8 - 12 months. Coupled to the heat issues that MH can have in small tanks (remember, despite how big it looks, it's still only 10 gallons, although, granted it does have a lot larger surface area to dissipate heat).

Assuming I can find a complete MH fixture (70 -150W) at about CAD$250, and an actinic retrofit ($100), and the replacement bulbs, and the fact that it will not look pretty (and a hood for them is just compounding any heat and evaporative issues), I'm inclined to go LED. I might have to wait a few months to see how prices go, but I'm pretty set on them now. Any other opinions on the matter? And if not LED, what should I go?


----------



## planter

I was at the aquatic kingdom a few weeks back. I spoke with someone there about lighting. He had a nice T'5 fixture under 20" I can't remeber the exact size but it had six bulbs in it. He said He got it from China. 

They were stainless steel fixtures. They looked pretty nice, I don't think they are normally for sale but he told me that he was using those fixtures for all of his display tanks, and that he had some extra ones kicking around that he could sell. Might be worth a call.


----------



## ameekplec.

Yes, I will follow that lead up then. I would like to do T5HOs, but they don't make any under 24". Should be interesting to see what he's got.

LEDs are still at the top of the list though.


----------



## hojimoe

ameek, there were two k2v150 viper clip on 150w MH lights on aquarium pros this past few days, why didn't you get one!? they have been sold, but they were there!

join just for classifieds lol


----------



## ameekplec.

Well folks, got home today and I had my test kits and Reef supplements waiting for me.

I promptly ripped open the box, got out the test solutions and here it is:

pH: 8.2
Ammonia: 0 ppm
Nitrite 0 ppm
Nitrate: 15 ppm
Phosphate: 0 ppm
Calcium: 500 mg/ml
KH: 13

The calcium and KH being high worries me a bit, but not really. I figure after a few water changes it should look better. Also, the high calcium might have something to do with me going after aiptasia with kalkwasser. But everything appears to be healthy. I am probably going to be on the aiptasia hunt again today. I see 8 right now. 

But it's definitely really encouraging to see that ammonia and nitrites are 0. I didn't expect much of a cycle, seeing as that all my live rock was fully cured and not transported out of water, so I didn't expect much die off or anything. I guess after a little while I'll be ready for a few new corals. I'd like to get some low/medium light corals for now. The high light corals, I'll probably have to hold out on till I get a stronger light. But for now, I really like branching montipora, green star polyps, maybe some more colourful zoanthids, dendrophyla and chili coral. I realize the last two are more expensive and harder to keep, so maybe they'll be two or three steps from now.

I also realigned the MP-20 and it's a bit quieter now, and I pumped it up to full power and random reef crest. Neato!!

Picture update to follow later tonight after lights out when I feed the suncoral


----------



## ameekplec.

I think I have pretty good willpower, as I returned from BA today with only premixed salt water in hand. No corals, no inverts, no CUC, no fish.

But I don't know how strong, as I saw they had black percula clownfish. And one of them was a misbar, and I could not stop staring at it. I reeeeeaaaaaallly want it. But I'm pretty sure it's too soon for it in my tank, and I'm not sure how long they would hold it for.

I also saw a clove polyp colony that I really like. That goes on the list too...

But I reaaaaaaaalllly want it. So bad. 

How long do you think i is till I can get one based on the specs above? I was thinking I could push it and get one, but that's way too fast I think... Somebody want to hold onto it for me 

Anyways, I'm going to do a WC today now that my tank is cycled (or so I guess since the lack of ammonia and nitrites, and an abundance of nitrates).

I'm going to get started with my AC 70 refugium tonight. The begins the hunt for chaeto. Anybody got a little I could have just to get my refugium started?


----------



## hojimoe

ameekplec. said:


> I think I have pretty good willpower, as I returned from BA today with only premixed salt water in hand. No corals, no inverts, no CUC, no fish.
> 
> But I don't know how strong, as I saw they had black percula clownfish. And one of them was a misbar, and I could not stop staring at it. I reeeeeaaaaaallly want it. But I'm pretty sure it's too soon for it in my tank, and I'm not sure how long they would hold it for.
> 
> I also saw a clove polyp colony that I really like. That goes on the list too...
> 
> But I reaaaaaaaalllly want it. So bad.
> 
> How long do you think i is till I can get one based on the specs above? I was thinking I could push it and get one, but that's way too fast I think... Somebody want to hold onto it for me
> 
> Anyways, I'm going to do a WC today now that my tank is cycled (or so I guess since the lack of ammonia and nitrites, and an abundance of nitrates).
> 
> I'm going to get started with my AC 70 refugium tonight. The begins the hunt for chaeto. Anybody got a little I could have just to get my refugium started?


I got chaeto from BA's yonge/steeles for $5 , huge clumps, two handfuls (and not small either) filled my ac 50 no problem lol - i had to squish it a bit actually

as for when to add fish, i'd wait a while...you should get a massive nitrate spike, I got one  it was annoying

I'm going to get a pair of turbosnails tomorrow though


----------



## ameekplec.

hojimoe said:


> you should get a massive nitrate spike, I got one  it was annoying


Yeah, I know I should wait on the fish. I reassured myself a while ago saying that there would be more misbarred black perculas in the future. Or I'd wait for that special pair......

I'm not expecting a nitrite spike at all. Why? No die off. Your LR and LS probably suffered some die off in transport and storage before it got back into SW. My LR and LS never left it. In fact, they were in the exact water they came from, which is even more of a bonus. And they were never left for long (1 hour in transport), so there really isn't any reason for anything to die and cause an ammonia or nitrite spike. I see no NH3, no NO2-, and lots of NO3-, which to me says cycled.

I got 5 gallons of pre-mixed SW today, so I'll do a 10% WC and see how the parameters are tomorrow.


----------



## ameekplec.

A few shots:
Brittle star legs:









Pink/green zoas (I lit them up with a LED headlight and they just popped out flourescent pink and green)









Suncoral, wanting to be fed:


----------



## ameekplec.

I found this little guy at the very bottom of my tank. What the heck is it?










What is it? It can retract into itself, and when it does, it has sand particles stuck to the outside. Looks a lot like the anemones you see at high tide on exposed rock. I don't think it's a zoa, cause it can move for sure, as it was not there a few days ago.

What is it, and should I try to remove it or am I a welcome hitchhiker?


----------



## blossom112

Adiffernt kind of antipasta 

Hey you 2 can get fish ................ your water and biological filtration is good enough 
And the critters running around at night will eat the poo , they could be hungry 

Go for it !!!!!
Look at me no fish but i like it without may get a fire fish and a few more featherdusters


----------



## hojimoe

hey ameekplec, i didn't have any die off, b/c my rocks/sand came in the actual water too... :\ who knows....maybe it had to do with lower amounts of LR... no idea :\


----------



## ameekplec.

Maybe. The LR I got from Quang had a lot of coraline and was definitely very 'alive'. I'm pretty sure with a few WCs, I can have the NO3- down near zero, and if I can keep it like that, I'll start stocking 

Arranging now to buy a used salinity monitor. Will cost me just as much as a refractometer, except that I can run it continuously, and use it as a guage of how much I need to top up.

I was wondering, if they have SG/salinity monitors to drive ATOs? I haven't seen any, but it would seem to me to be the best method to control an ATO. Just needs a very very weak pump for the ATO so as not to overshoot (undershoot with too much FW) the salinity. Anyone know how to wire a monitor to become a controller?


----------



## quangbui

guys i just sorry to hijack but i just got in some true percs small ones lol perfect if you want clowns ameek!


----------



## blossom112

Well i will have to try a peice of his LR ,see how i like it ..dang im just so picky , not much into the purple i like the more natural look.

can i hyjack a ride when you get your clowns LMAO


----------



## ameekplec.

quangbui said:


> guys i just sorry to hijack but i just got in some true percs small ones lol perfect if you want clowns ameek!


Are they black...and misbarred...?

I might go back today and ask them to put a pair on hold for me. If I can keep the NO3- to under 10 for a week, I'll get them.


----------



## quangbui

no sorry just red black and white ones


----------



## ameekplec.

I'd get them from you in a heartbeat, but after seeing those guys yesterday, I'm set on them now.


----------



## blossom112

Funny i never look at SW fish ......... shrimp and corals


----------



## ameekplec.

I just at this point would like to see a little movement in the tank. Corals are nice, but at heart, I love the fish and shrimps.

Parameters today (2 water changes, 20% later):

pH - 8.2
Ammonia - 0 ppm
Nitrite - 0 ppm
Nitrate - 5 ppm

Calcium - 500 mg/ml
kH - 13 dKh
Phosphate - 0 ppm

I will look into a magnesium test kit soon.

Also, I have been seriously considering the Aquaillumination 12" fixture.
http://www.reefgeek.com/manufacturer/C2D/1...ntroller_by_C2D
I have seen a few pictures of it in action, and it seems the opinions out there are to go for the AI unit over the PFO solaris. The only concern might be the spread of the beams, but I am happy to see that at least a few people are having success even with very high light corals like acroporas, which I very would like to keep in future. And if it doesn't spread very well, I can always house medium and low light corals on the sides of the tank and have the more high light 'show' piece type corals in the center.
That, and cost wise, it's at least $200 cheaper than the new Solaris I-5 14" fixture, which certainly helps in the decision making process. Either way, the lighting is going to be more than the cost of the rest of the tank so far, but I figure in long term savings, it'll be the right way to go.

I picked up a used salinity monitor from Kijiji today, expecting it to arrive any moment. For $50, it's cheaper than a refractometer. I'm going to leave the probe in the heater/equipment section of the AC70 refugium I'm DIYing. I'm going to make two: one as a practice run, and another with all the improvements I'd make from the first one. I'm also getting a submersible 4" LED strip light to use as the refugium light. Ideally, I'll it on a timer nearly opposite of the DT. We'll see if we need to lightproof the refugium though. I've started on the refugium, and there are already a few considerations that's I'll be taking into account on the second one.

Why two? why not. I'm going to 'learn' on the first one, and then make a second one to keep. I'm intending on passing on the light I have (From Ciddian to Tabatha to Me to ????) along with a 'all-in-one' starter tank to keep the tide of SW converts going, so AC7 refugium version 1 can go with it.

I asked on the nano-reef forum about using a salinity monitor as a controller instead of a float switch for an ATO (automatic top off) and got a few hostile replies. I think the idea makes so much more sense to use a salinity monitor to drive the ATO as the ATO is not voume dependent. Ie, if you were to remove a large piece of rock for some reason, the ATO would kick in with a float switch, as it would lower the water level. With a salinity monitor, the SG wouldn't change with a non-evaporative loss of water, so it wouldn't uncenessarily kick in.

Anyways, no such product exists, but if I could wire my monitor to work as a controller for an ATO I think that would be a great piece of marketable equipment.

No new pictures today yet. Might change if I go to BAs later


----------



## blossom112

What light ? I may need one  .
As i started that tank i got from you into SW for cleaner shrimp fry .


----------



## ameekplec.

The light I'm referring to is a 12" coralife 50/50 36W PC light.

Also, if anybody is interested, I need one or two more people to go in to buy one of these:
http://cgi.ebay.ca/4-LED-Wide-Angle...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

I think they will do great for just the refugium. 4 or more get a 10% discount. pm me if you want in.


----------



## I_dude

Hey Ameek,

I know next to nothing about saltwater - but Big Al's Mississauga has a slae on Australian black Percula Clownfish.

Not sure if that is what you are after but just thot you might want the heads up.


Thanks


----------



## ameekplec.

Thanks for the heads up. I am pretty sure I am going to get them from Reef Aquatica. Recommended by Constantine from Maple Reef Aquatics.

So tonight I went to BA with the intention of buying something. A snail, a hermit crab, a shrimp, a fish, who knows. Not the clowns though, I've decided to get them through Reef Aquatica, as they seem to know their clowns.

So after spending some time reading up on fish, I decided a nice green clown goby would be good; stays small, not crazy, and looks cool:









I also wanted either a peppermint shrimp or a scarlet leg hermit, as they apparently prey of aiptasia (sometimes) so I thought of giving it a shot, especially since I wanted to have something in the tank that moved (well, faster than a waving tentacle).

And a snail. Somehow a tank didn't feel right without a snail. I figured one turbo snail should be enough anyways, as there's hardly an algae problem anywhere.

So after looking through all the tanks, oohing an ahhing at the coral (incidentally, I now also want a montipora capricornis coral):








I decided on:
1 black turbo snail
1 peppermint shrimp
1 Green clown goby

Initially I chose a redder looking one, but then noticed it was really thin. I then chose another one, and then brought everything home to acclimate slowly with a drip:

















Both are in tank now and somewhere. Hopefully happy.

The green clown goby on the other hand is a different story.

While acclimating, I noticed it had little nodules on it's fins and body: marine ich. At BA's I did not notice them at all, as I really couldn't see it. Once home however, I saw it right away and said a little swear, and thought about how to deal with this. I didn't want to put it into the DT as then I can't really treat it. And so now I now have it in a bucket with airstone to keep the DO up. I am taking him back tomorrow morning. What a noob mistake.

If I had put it into the DT, then the clowns would have been a definite no-go for at least a few weeks until the Marine Ich clears up. So sadly, the green clown goby will not be joining us. I am going to take a trip to NAFB (North American Fish Breeders) tomorrow also to see what they have.

The AC fuge mod is almost done. I clipped the flow limiter tab in the intake side so that it slides over more; hopefully this eliminates the need to get an AC30 impeller to slow the flow. Also clipped it the little handle thing on top of the U tube intake. I had to plug it with silicone, as apparently it's hollow and contiguous with the U tube. I did this so a light that I will be using till I order the LEDs can sit neatly on top. I also cut the media basket to divide the main part into an area for the heater and any other probes to join the technology in tank) and a second area for some rubble (for the pods to develop on) and to float some chaeto in, and siliconed it in. Also I used the bottom of the media basket, cut it down, and made a grate. Waiting 2 days for the silicone to dry before filling it up.


----------



## ameekplec.

Spotted the peppermint shrimp:









I really like her (I suspect). She likes to dance away into the rock, swaying back and fourth. She doesn't ever walk. She dances. Too cool for school, clearly.

Turbo snail is turboing along too, although it doesn't dance:









And another shot of my favourite coral so far (since it opens up when I'm actually around, at night):
Suncoral:
Opened up, hungry to feed:









Stuffing it's faces:









I'm looking forward to my trip to NAFB. Sure to return with something. Dum dum dummmm!!!


----------



## blossom112

very nice picture 
OMG dont go there lol 
its like a candy store


----------



## ameekplec.

I've been there once before, but I wasn't too impressed, probably because I didn't know what I was looking at before. That and they only had the actinics on, so everything looked too blue.

Will have to see what I think later today


----------



## ameekplec.

I went to NAFB.

Forgive me for I have sinned.

Cue emphatic music....dum DUM DUUUMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!










Updates to follow, pictures a plenty.

On a side note, if you can make it to NAFB, do so. John and assa (Sorry if I have her name wrong!!), very very nice people, and will make a return customer of me.


----------



## hojimoe

yummy, $200 in there? lol way to hold back lol


----------



## Ciddian

HAHAHA!! If i didnt have bob with me at the time I would have done the same. LOL


----------



## ameekplec.

So everyone is in a tank (in the bag) drip acclimating.

Pheww. Now I can kind of calm down, but I still feel giddy. Blossom112 was right, it is like going into a candy store.

I figured out that I don't really care for a lot of LPS species. Brains, acans, candy canes, etc don' really float my boat.

Branchy softies, however, certainly not 

Everyone dripping together:


----------



## ameekplec.

hojimoe said:


> yummy, $200 in there? lol way to hold back lol


Yeah, I know. It started with "Oh, I'll just get a few frags of mushrooms and zoas, maybe something else."

Then it became, "well, I could get one of them..."

"....and this one!"

"......ooooooooooohhhhhhhh........"

"....and this one, and this one and this one....aaaaaaaannnnddd these!"

and then, "What??? there's a fishroom DOWNSTAIRS????"

lol

Well, fish I held out on. One clown goby.

The corals, another story.

Oh yeah, the zoas I got have a green border, blue mantle and red mouth. Sweet!


----------



## blossom112

OMG i told you not toooo lol 
Yes they are very nice people,cheaper then big al's for coral food !



You couldnt have said is better and when i get to 
.............ooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhh......
hubby runs lol
They sell frags ????? how much ????

p.s. not in my picture are blue polyps and bright orange.....


----------



## conix67

Do they all have place in your nano ???


----------



## ameekplec.

conix67 said:


> Do they all have place in your nano ???


Still lots of space....soo.......

Well, went back to NAFB to return the carnation coral. Good people they are.
But before I did, a little piece of it fell off, attched to a little rock. I'll glue it upside down as per recommended, and see how it does.

In it's place I got a fine finger leather coral.
And I could't resist so I got the dendrophyllia coral.

Also got: an australian Duncan coral. This one can be fragged for sure too.

They're all dripping now, so they're going in in a while.

The chili coral has opened up completely 

Frags of the dendrophyllia, duncan, leather and maybe a few zoas available, you know who you are


----------



## ameekplec.

Well folks, everything is in the tank and placed where I like it for now.

Here are the pics you want to see:

dendrophyllia coral  Was very costly, but I think well worth it. Amazing the details in the tentacles, and the color of the polyps is amazing!









My little carnation frag:









Green brim, blue mantle, red mouth Zoas:









Duncan coral, slowly opening up (it's still getting there....)









Finger leather:









Green Montipora capricornis: (I looove this one. SPS, I <3 you)









Chili coral (Blue shrooms can be seen on right):









Blue mushrooms:









I also have a hitchhiker purple shroom.

A FTS will come soon, as soon as the duncan has opened up completely.


----------



## hojimoe

not sure, on the shrooms picture (last one) above and to the left of the bottom left mushroom it looks like you got a free featherduster?


----------



## ameekplec.

Yep Jim, yet another feather duster. I have them everywhere from the LR from Quang. Seriously, if you're looking to get more, he's your man. Get it while the good stuff is still there.

Everything but the chili has opened back up after moving. And.......

It looks Sweet!!!

Another shot of the dendrophillia:








The mouth is a different color, the mantle is bright orange, and the outside tube part is pinkish orange. Sweet!

The Australian duncan coral has opened up too:








Sweet! haha. But it is very nice pink and greenish light colours.

And finally, the moment we have all been waiting for:

Full tank shot, September 20 2008:


----------



## hojimoe

neato! I really like the duncan coral! how much was that one if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Ciddian

oohh you did grab some of those crazy orange ones. Too rich for my blood unfortunatly. I would get traded in if i spent that much LOL


----------



## blossom112

lol i was heading down next week for dendrophyllia.
but i might wait a bit as i need to organize .
Good picks nice pictures!


----------



## ameekplec.

Got home today around 4 and found that everything was opened up and healthy except the chili coral, which decided not to open up. I moved it to a higher flow area in hopes of getting to open up but we'll see. 
The duncan coral, I'm really glad I got, as it's all opened up! And the heads are so cool to feed, as they just grab all the food and eat it up, unlike the suncoral which I find slow and decidedly non-sticky. The dendrophillia is also real good at eating, which makes me happy. Also fed the suncoral, but as usual it's a slow eater.

Checked parameters:

pH = 8.0
Ammonia: 0 ppm
Nitrite: 0 ppm 
Nitrate: 5 ppm
Calcium: 300 ppm
Phosphate: 0 ppm
kH: 13 dKh

sg: 1.022

What worries me is that the SG has gone down somehow. Maybe the hydrometer is crud? Or am I evaporating salt? My salt water was premixed, and it did have an sg of 1.025. What happened?

Also the calcium level has dropped a lot in the last day, probably since all the corals in the tank now. I just doesd with the recommended dosage with SeaChem Reef complete (Ca, Mg and Sr) and Reef plus (vitamins and trace). I'll check the parameters again tomorrow, and hopefully the calcium level will be higher.

Pic update:

Hitchhiker mushroom:









Finger leather extended:









Duncan coral fully open <3









FTS today:


----------



## Maple Reef Aquatics

ameekplec. said:


> Got home today around 4 and found that everything was opened up and healthy except the chili coral, which decided not to open up. I moved it to a higher flow area in hopes of getting to open up but we'll see.
> 
> The duncan coral, I'm really glad I got, as it's all opened up! And the heads are so cool to feed, as they just grab all the food and eat it up, unlike the suncoral which I find slow and decidedly non-sticky. The dendrophillia is also real good at eating, which makes me happy. Also fed the suncoral, but as usual it's a slow eater.
> 
> Checked parameters:
> 
> pH = 8.0
> Ammonia: 0 ppm
> Nitrite: 0 ppm
> Nitrate: 5 ppm
> Calcium: 300 ppm
> Phosphate: 0 ppm
> kH: 13 dKh
> 
> sg: 1.022
> 
> What worries me is that the SG has gone down somehow. Maybe the hydrometer is crud? Or am I evaporating salt? My salt water was premixed, and it did have an sg of 1.025. What happened?
> 
> Also the calcium level has dropped a lot in the last day, probably since all the corals in the tank now. I just doesd with the recommended dosage with SeaChem Reef complete (Ca, Mg and Sr) and Reef plus (vitamins and trace). I'll check the parameters again tomorrow, and hopefully the calcium level will be higher.
> 
> Pic update:
> 
> Hitchhiker mushroom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finger leather extended:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duncan coral fully open <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FTS today:


Chili corals in the wild are in shaded areas with low flow. It will not thrive if you put in higher to the lights and then increase the flow. Also the chili coral will maybe in a week only inflate about one time. The rest of the time it looks like some kind of encrusting red limping coral.

Do yourself a favour and throw your hydrometer in the garbage. They are a cheap inacurate tool to read your salinity. Grab a refractometer and see the difference.


----------



## Sunstar

That is looking smashing... speaking of smashing, did you find that clicking terror yet? they're starting to grow on me because there's one in Alternative Aquariums that looks so darn cute. almost like he wants to play Peek-a-boo.


----------



## ameekplec.

Maple Reef Aquatics said:


> Chili corals in the wild are in shaded areas with low flow. It will not thrive if you put in higher to the lights and then increase the flow. Also the chili coral will maybe in a week only inflate about one time. The rest of the time it looks like some kind of encrusting red limping coral.


Sweet. So it's not hungry, and opens up to eat once in a while. Good to know. I read a few places that it is a moderate to strong flow coral, but your sage advice will be followed. He will be moved to below the bottom overhang on the right side, which should provide some but not high flow.



Maple Reef Aquatics said:


> Do yourself a favour and throw your hydrometer in the garbage. They are a cheap inacurate tool to read your salinity. Grab a refractometer and see the difference.


 I guess I should have gone with the refractometer in the first place. Oh well. Will send out for one in the morning.

Oh yeah, I still want to go out to see Maple reef aquatics. I've heard nothing but rave reviews, and the corals that Blossom112 have look stunning. I'm definitely going to make a trip out there myself sometime soon 

As for the clicking noise, I don't think it's a mantis shrimp, I think it might be the ceramic element in the heater, as I have heard it go "clink" and the diode turn on indicating it's on. But I hear it sometimes when the diode isn't on, so that could just be a spurious association. Heater is soon to be replaced with a stealth visi therm one to be put into the HOB refugium.

Speaking of which, anybody got some chato I can have or perhaps trade for? I only need a bit, so I don't want to go and buy some.

Also, I am going to be ordering these lights for my HOB refugium and another project (planted nano):
http://cgi.ebay.ca/4-LED-Wide-Angle...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262
They are waterproof so can be put IN the refugium, wide angle to disperse light, and are low energy and you'll never need to replace the lights, and create no heat. More kudos for LEDs. And even if the quality of light is crap, it's just to grow some chaeto, so it should be more than sufficient.
Anybody else want one? I am getting two, and Tabatha is getting one; the more we order, the cheaper it gets. let me know by before tuesday night, and I'll include you in the order.


----------



## Maple Reef Aquatics

I have lot's of Cheato. If you make your way over, you can have a bag for FREE!


----------



## blossom112

OMG i would love to hitch a drive with you when you go ...............
I would love to see his place at least 1 time lol ...........


----------



## ameekplec.

Maple Reef Aquatics said:


> I have lot's of Cheato. If you make your way over, you can have a bag for FREE!


Wooooooo! Another gold star for the guy!

And I haven't even met him before


----------



## ameekplec.

So I came home, rearranged a few things in the tank, and then tested parameters before feeding again.

What I saw shocked me:

pH - 8.0
Ammonia - 0 ppm
Nitrite - 0 ppm
*Nitrate - 20 ppm*
kH: 12 dKh
Phosphate: 0 ppm
*Calcium: 20 ppm*

Now I was thinking this is crazy bad. So I retested. Confirmed, less than 40 ppm. I tested my premixed saltwater, and got the answer:
BA premixed salt water:

pH: 8.0
Ammonia: 0 ppm
Nitrite: 0ppm
Nitrate: 0 ppm
Phosphate: 0 ppm
kH: 10 dKh
*Calcium: <40 ppm*

Every time I was doing a water change, I was removing calcium from my system. Doh. So I have some calcium to dissolve into the water change water and I will try to deal with the nitrates (where's the goby? where's the shrimp? where did my two mushrooms go?) via the water change too.

Everybody looks healthy however. I guess if I can restore the calcium now, then hopefully there are no long term effect of the calcium deprivation for one day.


----------



## ameekplec.

Nevermind, I am an idiot.

Pink changes to blue, not solution changes to pink!!! 

Oi vey. Sorry Big Als, didn't mean to doubt you too much there.

Will report back after retesting.

Oh yeah, BA water - 480 ppm Calcium.


----------



## Ciddian

LOL okay... I was like -What?!- O_O


----------



## ameekplec.

yeah...it's my "stupid of the day".

Now on the otherhand, I'm not sure if I can deal with the nitrates now. I mixed in more calcium to my WC water, and now it's probably through the roof in calcium. I'll test tank and reserve water and see what the params are like and see if I can change out some water.

On the other hand, the duncan coral and dendrophillia were fed. gosh, I love feeding them! They just eat everything up. And there was a bunch floating out and the peppermint shrimp dashed out to grab some. Still alive  And I saw the goby hanging out in the dark too. Hopefully he is eating and is just getting used to everything.

I can't seem to get a good place for the finger leather. I might frag it and put it ina few places. Anybody interested in trading something for some finger leather?

The chili coral was moved beneath a ledge to the bottom of the tank, where it gets little light and a bit of flow. In the last 2 hours it's started to open up, and I expect to see some sweet polyp extension soon. It's all funny looking right now, with little yellowish dots all over, like it has some yellow chicken pox on a red skin. Thanks Maple Reef Aquatics!

I want to put the HOB refugium (aka modified AC 70) on today. I have no chaeto or light, so I'll just do some rubble for now and see how the flow is. I might have to rig up a flow diverter, as I'm sure the outflow is right on top of the montipora and zoa colony.

I might look into having a custom HOB made, to have an adjustable return. We'll see, as it might be worth looking into. Get it made about 2/3 the width of the tank, and very deep to allow for a deep and bed and rubble storage and then chaeto on top. But the HOB will do for now I hope.

Cool the chili coral is starting to have some extension. And the little frag of carnation coral is extending too. Hopefully it can ge enough from the water and debris floating about. I fed some phyto, yesterday, so hopefully it ate some.


----------



## blossom112

You need a bigger tank already lol
We all make mistakes and it a part of learning .
But everything is fine  .
I have missread testing too .
For some strange reason i am not to keen on My anemone , hoping i can warm up to it ,it is just moving around like crazy that i dont like lol


----------



## ameekplec.

Well, even if I wanted a bigger tank, I can't get one now! Well, the best I think would just to upgrade to Tabatha's Osaka, or similar sized/proportioned tank. I'm definitely a fan of the tall tanks now.

So can't do anything about the nitrates right now. I will go to BA tomorrow and get some more premixed SW. I guess I'll go through it pretty quick till I get the refugium going to help with the nutrient export.

Speaking of which, I got the AC70 refugium on. Had to rearrange the rock to sit a bit more forward to give a bigger gap for the intake tube, but I'm pretty sure I can eliminate that on HOB refugium version 2. Also, part of the refugium gets in the way of the lights, so I'll have to cut it back a bit on version 2. For now, I've had to turn the light backwards on my tank, so it looks a little funny, but whatever, it will be a temporary solution. I've also thought of making a trough out of the spare AC70 intake tube so that the return outflow doesn't go straight into the tank, but falls on top of the MP-20 so it circulates the returned oxygenated/cleaned water. I initially thought about a corner overflow for the AC70 fuge, but now seeing how tight space is just for the AC intake, there's no way I have the space for a overflow. And with the MP-20 relatively close to the surface, throwing stuff up all the time, there usually isn't any buildup on the surface.

The monti didn't like being handled. It spewed threads of goo everywhere, and one side of the MP-20 is covered in little strands. Silly monti, stop making a mess.

Chili coral looks hawt!!


----------



## blossom112

I like that red ................I may have to get some !!!


----------



## ameekplec.

Yeah, it's a real nice color. 
This morning, it's decided to go back to being a hard shrunken thing instead of the nice fluffy red and white it was yesterday. I guess it's going to hunker down for a while now until it's hungry again?

This morning I saw the clown goby. Cool looking dude, but his belly is definietly sunken. Hopefully he starts to eat, but he's only been in the tank a few days, so I'll give him a day or two more to come around.

That being said, if he doesn't make it (I hope he does), I'd like to get two-spot gobies:








I'd probably add some more live sand if I do decide to go with them, just to give them some more to munch on.

The peppermint shrimp was dancing around as usual. Neat little one it is. I'm considering a skunk cleaner, or another peppermint shrimp, or maybe I'll wait to see how tank is after I get the pair of clowns (so many things, so little tank space...)

I was a little concerned for the finger leathers last night, as after I cut them, they were looking all droopy, but this morning they have perked up and are looking much better. Hopefully they'll be extended when I get home later.

Will do some fragging sometime this week. See how that goes


----------



## blossom112

Feed your frags well!!! 
Im just woundering why you got goby lol you are going to have too many soon  then what you gonna do lol
You ever see them fry swimming around ?
Pretty soon im going to have to just do my tank weather i find the nudi or not   
I need to get the skimmer going ....


----------



## ameekplec.

Man, my frags are so well fed! All my LPS get fed nightly right now. The dendro and duncan are absolute pigs!!

I have to get more phyto, and pick up some rotifers and osyter eggs too  
Can't wait to get home and stare into the tank for hours on end....


----------



## blossom112

Hummmm.......... you are feeding way too much lol
Better do a waterchange ..................(could explain high rates)
I feed my tank every 2 to 3 days and throw in 1 sinking pellet everyday for the shrimps , and i think im over feeding .
Watch out for an algea and diatom and flat worm as well as antipasta boom with overfeeding , im sure many more lol 
I know you cant help it its just so cool but maybe 2xW/C a week for now .
I just started using kent marine and the corals love it .
But the carnations need food everyday (spot feeding) sometimes x2 a day .they are hard to keep and usually die from starvation in tanks .
But so far yours look healthy!!!
Yeh ok i know but i did the same thing too lololol
Then your water will look greenish  
Im dreding sticking my hands in my tank cause i know its going to take days lolol


----------



## ameekplec.

Ordered a refractometer yesterday, and got it today. BA is good for one thing, and it's fast shipping.

I got the sybon salinity refractometer. $48 ($10 off with 500 points), nice and simple to use. Definitely should have gotten it in the first place.
Tested SG/salinity, and Pinpoint salinity moitor was in the right range, and the hydrometer was off by 0.004 sg - refractometer says it's 1.025. No need for top ups yet.

Other parameters (followed the instructions today )

pH - 8.0
Ammonia - 0 ppm
Nitrite - 0 ppm
Nitrate - 20 ppm 
Phosphate - 0 ppm
kH - 12 dKh
Calcium - 480 ppm

Should I look into magnesium testing, or should I worry about that later when I decide to move into acroporas and other SPS corals?

Will do WC shortly after feeding (They look hungry!!!!! ) and then feed phyto. Should take care of the nitrates a bit.

Things look pretty good. I think the peppermint shrimp is getting used to the tank and is venturing closer to the sunlight, but still likes overhangs. Clown goby is nowhere to be seen, but I saw his this morning, so I know he was alive at least 18 hours ago.

I fragged the leather coral as it didn't really fit anywhere. Made it into three big pieces, and the were looking a little droopy last night, but have recovered nicely. Everything else is opened up and looking to feed. Even the Montipora is open (I can see little tiny green polyps).

I saw my cowrie for the first time since I got it saturday and needless to say, I was surprised. It looked like a little sea cucumber (2 cm long), so I went to go pick it up, thinking it was a hitch hiker, but then it retracted and exposed the shell. Like a sea cucumber spliting open. Pretty neat. It's gone again today.

For snails, right now I have the cowrie, a black turbo snail and this guy, a hitch hiker from NAFB:








He's poking one of the finger leather frags. What is he?? Good or bad??

Any opinions on clean up crew? I noticed a few rocks are looking greener here and there. I currently have 1 orange/blue legged hermit (larger), 4 blue legged hermits, the black turbo snail, the cowrie, and the mystery snail, and one peppermint shrimp. I was going to add another peppermint and a scarlet leg hermit or two, to see if they can make a dent in the aiptasia inhabiting the lower reaches of my tank.

The chili coral is neat. It seems to know when night is and when day is outside. It was all hard and compact looking in the morning when I left, but around 8ish, it started to fluff up and then it became fully extended:








I really like the white and red. And it really brings colour to the bottom of the tank.

Duncan coral opened way up:








I noticed this on the bottom of the Australian Duncan coral:








Yes, sweet sweet orange coralline algae. Hopefully it spreads 

My hitchhiker mushroom ended up being quite a looker. It's some kind of Rhodactis mushroom, it's got little bumps, and a frilly border, and these nice blue/purple dots inside too:









Conix, here are some side shots of the tank:
Left side:








You can see the AC 70 HOB refugium there. It's working quite well, and is very quiet. I have some rubble and a bit of sand in there for any pods to grow on. Looking to get some chaeto when I go to maple reef aquatics soon, and that'll pop in there, along with a LED light that I ordered online. The flow is really gentle, probably less than 50 gph.

Right side:








You can see the MP-20 and controller in this shot.

FTS:









I'd like to add the following corals in the short term:
clove polyps (white)
Bird's nest acropora
some thing low/no light to go opposite of the chili coral. Originally I had the suncoral there, but its too hard to get down there to feed it without brushing up excessively on the Duncan. A filter feeder would be nice.

Also, I really like the twin spot gobies. Maybe a pair? I'd add more sand if I do find some of them. Anyone got them in stock? I saw one at NAFB this past weekend, but someone had already caught it for themselves.


----------



## blossom112

ahhh if you get sand sifters you will need to raise you corals as they will get all sand covered!!!!! trust me I know lololol and burried!!


----------



## planter

Wow that tank is looking fantastic. I know nothing about SW but I know what I like.


----------



## ameekplec.

So out of curiosity, I did the nitrate test again after a 10% water change:
Nitrates - 20 ppm. Still. Oh well. 

I'm looking forward to seeing how much an effect the chaeto has once it gets into the refugium.


----------



## planter

did you check to see if your NO3 tester is calibrated.


----------



## conix67

ameekplec. said:


> So out of curiosity, I did the nitrate test again after a 10% water change:
> Nitrates - 20 ppm. Still. Oh well.
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing how much an effect the chaeto has once it gets into the refugium.


Just 10% water change alone won't change it much... besides, aren't the readings in 5ppm increment?

How do you normally control Nitrate levels in SW tank?

By the way, your tank looks awesome. However, I would think twice if I were a fish to go into that tank. Man that place is packed with LRs, very tightly.


----------



## Tabatha

I've read several threads about nitrates and have battled them myself in my BC8. One of the most effective ways to lower them is through water changes. I was finally able to get mine to zero this week after 3 weeks of 15% - 20% waterchanges twice a week! I also kept the Purigen in my fuge.


----------



## ameekplec.

Well my nitrate 'problem' is probably entirely my own fault: I've been feeding my dendrophillia, suncoral and duncan coral pretty much every night I can feed them. 

Conix, yes it won't take it down to zero, but I was hoping for a 5 ppm or so difference. And in terms of space, there's actually a lot of space in the middle, top to bottom. The rock is arranged in a kind of C shape around the side, back and middle. Up in the top half, there's the same amount of room as in a 5g tank with a bit of LR.

I will try the chaeto in the fuge, and if my levels are still staying high, I will consider that purigen. Really, I think it's probably the feeding.

I'll do another WC this morning before I leave for the lab (I slept in ).


----------



## Sunstar

Wonderful tank. You made it look so large for how small it actually is. great work! 

Edit: Question for you: How are your frags attached?


----------



## ameekplec.

Today was a swear day. I potty mouthed several times, a few quite loudly.

To start the day, I discovered that the temp in my tank was 74 F. [email protected]#!!!

Why? Heater malfunction? Is it plugged in? Yes. What's wrong. Ok, take it out of the HOB fuge, stick it to the front glass to see if it's working or not. Plugged in, not working. F #2!!

Then I look around scratching head, wondering where to get another heater. I take one from the plec tank (15g, 100w heater), and stick the 250W heater in there set it 5 F lower than normal. everyone is fine in there still.
Back to the reef tank, I go to plug in the plec's heater, and lo and behold: when changing things up yesterday, I plugged the heater into the plug for the lighting fixtures (on timer, so powered off). F #3 (a quiet one, albeit a bit relieved).

I plug it back into the right plug, and everything works great. Diode is on, I am happy. Go to put the heater in the fuge, and it starts to bubble. WTF #4. The I realize that the glass shattered for some reason as I transferred the heater from the front glass to the fuge. F # 5, 6, 7. Plug pleco heater in, and see that it works, and plan trip to BA tonight.

The rest of the day was uneventful. I worked from home. I put a eheim 2213 on the 10g zebra pleco tank. That went fine (horray for FW). I changed the light to a T5 fixture, and that put a strain on the circuit (had 4 lights on one outlet), so unplugged the light over the plec tank. I noticed because of the flicker. No F here.

Then, while working at my desk, I notice something fall from near the top of the rock to the bottom, and then something grabbed it slowly. At first I thought it was a pistol shrimp (which I'm beginning to think is a culprit for the clicking I sometimes hear). But upon closer inspection, it's a hairy little crab. F #8. All I know is that whenever someone mentions a crab on the nano-reef.com forum, the recommendation is to take it out. This guy has camped out in the back corner of the very bottom rock. F #9!!

So downstairs I go, grab the 5g tank (to put all the corals and others into), and grab all my buckets to put the LR into. Get everything out (with heater in with the corals, stirred occasionally by hand), I pull out all the rock, only to realize that the crab is out of sight. F #9 , 10, 11, 12 (#10 was probably particularly loud).
I get the rock and pour over it anyways. Nothing. I resign to start putting everything back, but I see whiskers under the last rock. Could it be the mystery maker of the clicking? I remove the last rock to see it was only a moulting by the peppermint shrimp. Oh well.

So, to get the little crab out, I decide just to do a FW dip of one side of the rock (how far could he have gone?). get small FW dip ready, annnnnnndddd....nothing. F #13. 
I try again, this time for longer. Immediately, these guys pop out and die:








The bristle worm is huge:









And after about 15 more seconds, I draw the rock out and don't see anything. A little F # 14.
But wait!! I see it. I grab the tiny hairy crab and throw him in a cup of SW:

















Cute little bugger, but he's not welcome here. Right? If he's beneficial, I'm going to stab myself. Why? Read on.

So putting all the rock back the same way was a priority for me, as I really liked the configuration I had before. And I am a creature of habit. So in an attempt (hour long), I can't seem to place a rock properly, and it screws up the rock in the top half of the tank. Just when I think I have it, I don't. F's # 15 - 25 happened in here. Just as I was about to give up exhasperated, it settles just the right way  All is not lost!! everything stacks up nicely, and goes in it's place. Everyone goes back to their original homes, and everyone seems to be happy now. I was a little concerned about moving the monti so much, but it's green and opened up roght now. The duncan is slow to wake up, but why not, I'd be slow too.

Oh yeah, I also found my two "missing" mushrooms. Superglued them to a rock so they won't float away again. Also glued my pink/blue/green zoas to a rock too.

I took the chance to take a picture of my unique little clown goy. I'm pretty sure it's either a miscoloured one, or an entirely different species:









I like him. Nice and unique  I saw him in a tank with another clown goby at NAFB, and took this gy instead of the standard green one. Also influencing the decision is the GF's liking for polka dots.

Anyways, I swore a lot today, and now i'm tired. I still have to go to BA later. Will pick up more SW and (I used a bucket of it to submerge the LR....at least I did something like a 30% WC today...), and get a new heater.

The crab is a little gorilla crab. It's not going back in the tank.


----------



## Sunstar

is the gorilla the clicker then? kinda cute.


----------



## blossom112

Mybe he broke your heater hahahaha

Welcome to the wounderfull likfe of saltwater!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just conform and give in because this will happen again , relax and enjoy .
See you found your mushrooms   so it was a good thing!!!


----------



## blossom112

grrrrr just when i page you you leave lol just my luck!!!!


----------



## ameekplec.

Well, just when I thought I could sit down and do some more work, my MP-20 decides to crap out and give me a red/white/blue warning. [email protected]%!!

Emailed tech support after unplugging and plugging everything back in. When I start it up, it would be normal and then go into red/white/blue shutdown.

It fixed itself after I detached the wet/dy sides opened up the cover (just the rubber part/pin spacers) of the dry side, then cleaned the wet side. I thought I heard sand in the wet side, but I'm not sure. Anyways, plugged it back in, and lo and behold it still works.

I don't know how long it was like that but apparently it was long enough that my finger leather thought about committing suicide by deflating itself. Now life is looking better with flow, so it's perking up.

Got a new stealth visitherm heater for the HOB fuge. Shatter-proof plastic 
A bit too tall for the fuge, but oh well. I can cut the AC lid to fit.

While I was there, I got another peppermint shrimp and 2 scarlet leg hermits. Hopefully they can eat up some of the aiptasia.

Figuring I did about a 70% or greater WC between yesterday and today, I figured I check the parameters today:
SG: 1.026
pH: 8.0
Ammonia: 0 ppm
Nitrites: 0 ppm
Nitrates: 0 ppm
Phosphates: 0 ppm
kH: 12 dKh
Calcium: 500 ppm

Looks good.

Temp is holding steady, heater has not exploded.
MP-20 is pumping away.
No hairy crabs in sight.
Everything is inflating and looking good again.

Goby...is nowhere to be seen.


----------



## blossom112

I just had visions of us all huddled like drug addicts fragging corals on a street corner


----------



## ameekplec.

Last night before going to bed, I looked in the tank to see the new peppermint shrimp on top of the rock, not underneath. And then it grabbed a large copepod and ate it!! Oi, eat the aiptasia, and leave the little pods alone you little bugger.

Looking at the rock work in the tank, I'm beginning to think I may reduce the amount on the right side of the tank, namely the rock holding up the 'shelf' I have up near the MP-20. I was thinking of halving it, so that it still holds up the shelf, but it provides more space in front to allow for swimming fish to have more space in the middle 1/3 of the tank, as I have read repeatedly that clowns at top/middle swimmers. I would try to keep it looking pretty much the same, except that the rock would be thinner (less depth) there. Any thoughts?

Area in green would be much more open, which is currently open in the middle of the tank only(red area is area to be pushed back)):









From the side (red indicates proposed size/shape of rock):


----------



## conix67

I haven't seen any posts about this product here yet - Aiptasia-X from Red Sea. Could this be a real solution to Apitasias? Anyone have any experience?


----------



## hojimoe

conix67 said:


> I haven't seen any posts about this product here yet - Aiptasia-X from Red Sea. Could this be a real solution to Apitasias? Anyone have any experience?


i read a few ppl that used it on aquariumpros.ca, haven't tried it , but it worked for them


----------



## blossom112

I use joe's juice ..works good too .....
I just baught another bottle (cat and dog ate my last bottle)
After i use it anyone is welcome to borrow it


----------



## hojimoe

blossom112 said:


> I use joe's juice ..works good too .....
> I just baught another bottle (cat and dog ate my last bottle)
> After i use it anyone is welcome to borrow it


I HATE when my dog eat my stuff... He loves fish food...no idea why even 5' up on a shelf, he gets it... he's tall


----------



## blossom112

Was funny tho .........here i am thinking omg they going to die lmao ....................was thinking stupid dog and cat thats what you get lmao waited for them to be near death b4 i went to the vet ...AHH they were fine .
So i went into store this am told them they ate it and she said omg what did you do ?did they get ill ?,, i said nope they were fine .... just wasted me 30 buxs is all lol


----------



## hojimoe

blossom112 said:


> Was funny tho .........here i am thinking omg they going to die lmao ....................was thinking stupid dog and cat thats what you get lmao waited for them to be near death b4 i went to the vet ...AHH they were fine .
> So i went into store this am told them they ate it and she said omg what did you do ?did they get ill ?,, i said nope they were fine .... just wasted me 30 buxs is all lol


exactly, my dog ate some mono-potassium phosphate last week.... ate a bag of cyclopes at the same time.... but threw up his dinner yesterday.... what the heck? lol...no worries my moms dog ate the dinner (after being thrown up) LOL! now that's funny


----------



## ameekplec.

hojimoe said:


> exactly, my dog ate some mono-potassium phosphate last week.... ate a bag of cyclopes at the same time.... but threw up his dinner yesterday.... what the heck? lol...no worries my moms dog ate the dinner (after being thrown up) LOL! now that's funny


That's disgusting...lol.

It seems Joe's Juice is the gold standard for anti-aiptasia treatments. Anybody used another one with great success? I'm thinking if using it if the peppermints and scarlet leg hermits don't take care of it first.


----------



## blossom112

Heres my opinion on them pepperment shrimp lolol
They will eat everything but antipasta !!!!!
guess they dont like italian food!!!!!!!!!


hahahaha ill try and get all mine done tomorrow so you can borrow my juice


----------



## ameekplec.

Well, got home today and discovered my MP-20 is totally on the fritz.

This is part of the email I sent the tech manager, after having been in contact after the last incident with it on Wednesday:
----------------------------------------------------------------------
I got home tonight after a night away to find that the MP-20 has been on feed mode for some time. My corals and aquarium inhabitants are clearly unhappy. I tried to unplug the power supply and plug it back in. It resumes operation as per normal, but IMMEDIATELY goes into feed mode (blinking white light, hardly any flow). I cannot switch it to any other mode.

After disassembly of the wet side, and re attaching it, the pump unit appeared to resume normal operation, but quickly went back to feed mode. Now, the pump just turned to green and full flow, but could not be switched out to any other mode, nor did the flow adjustment knob work. Now the pump is showing yellow/white error, but still pumping at constant low speed. It has just stopped completely, then gone back to blinking white. This is absurd.

The impeller has a clear wobble to it. Upon taking it out of the water again, even when tightened, there is a wobble to the unit. I do not know if it a problem with the motor (dry) or the wet side, or the pump controller unit itself.
Attached are pictures of the wet side showing some wear on the components, yet I received this pump and put it in my tank less than 2 weeks ago:

http://s290.photobucket.com/albums/ll255/ashikatani/MP_20/?action=view&current=DSC_0234.jpg
http://s290.photobucket.com/albums/ll255/ashikatani/MP_20/?action=view&current=DSC_0235.jpg
http://s290.photobucket.com/albums/ll255/ashikatani/MP_20/?action=view&current=component1.jpg
http://s290.photobucket.com/albums/ll255/ashikatani/MP_20/?action=view&current=component2.jpg

-------------------------------------------------------------------
Basically, this thing is F%#^ed.

I was quite happy with the unit while it was working, and still would get another one if they are going to replace the whole unit, as there are just so many problems with this one. I took the cover off of the unit and turned it on, an ther is quite a bit of wobble even in the dry side motor. I am certainly not pleased, as the corals were looking deflated and unhappy. I have replaced the MP-20 with an AC30 powerhead, and turned the refugium up to full flow.

The monti's polyps are open, so I figure everything is ok.

The new peppermint shrimp is crazy. It just reached into a hole in the rock, pulled hard, and came up with a bristleworm's head. Hopefully it survives. Man, I hope the damn thing eats some aiptasia too. It's looking like a good candidate for aiptasia eating crew.

On a positive note (I think), the mag float was covered in poo. Now, I doubt the shrimp pooed on it, nor a snail. Hoping it's the goby  Never thought I'd be happy to see fish poo.

So I've talked to the people at reefgeek, the exclusive retailer of the Aquaillumination lighting units, and to ship on here (12" LED with controller and mounting units) comes to a whopping CAD$851. But the good thing is that to upgrade to a24" fixture (you know, just in case....) costs only $660 for another light fixture and longer rails. One power supply can do 2 units, and a single controller is all that is necessary. Order to be placed soon (B day present to myself maybe?? )

Anyways, everything is opening up again. The chili coral looks deflated, but it usually does till about 8 pm. Will check parameters later tonight after training. Sigh......freaking MP-20.


----------



## Tabatha

Holy frig dude, I hope EcoTech takes care of your MP20! We haven't had any problems with ours at all, it's been running like butter ever since we got it. Every product has it's flukes and it looks like you got one.


----------



## blossom112

Oh boy sorry about the bad luck .............companies are usually pretty good with new stuff ,so you shouldnt have a problem.
Good luck!


----------



## ameekplec.

Yeah, their customer service seems pretty on the ball about things. Unfortunately this had to be a friday, so I have to wait till monday to get service.

Anyways, a bit of good news. I finally got the ballast for my current USA 24" orbit fixture (130W, 65w 10 000 K, 65w actinic). I got one used some weeks ago (fairly new), but the ballast had burned out, so I had to reorder one . I'll be upgrading to that till I get the aquaillumination fixture. Hooray! More SPS


----------



## ameekplec.

Well, rewired the ballast into the fixture...and it lives!!!! I need to buy some of them small connector cap things to cover the joinings of the wires, as they're all exposed now.

Light works, and everything looks happy. I am going to the hardware store tm to buy the covers and some marine epoxy putty.

The light is so much brighter. I will keep I guess till I can get the AI unit. Apparently it will take just a few days to get ready and ship out. I might just get it next week or two, and just put it on the card 
Incidentally, the other two light fixtures will be for sale once I get the AI.

The corals seem to like the light a lot. I've never seen the finger leathers reach up like this:









I saw my cowrie for the second time. It definitely looks like a sea cucumber or something (notice, it's also hairy...)

















With the longer fixture (21" of bulb vs. 8 or 9 "), and the higher wattage (130w vs 36w), everything pops out more, especially the Zoas:








I tried to take a pic under just actinics, but they're too blurry. Needles to say, those are some crazy colours.

Even the peppermin shrimp looks better:









There seem to be less of the small aiptasia in the tank now. Maybe I scored myself one of the aiptasia (and everything else that fits in it's mouth) eating shrimp. Good to know 

The dendrophyllia looks happy for the most part, but some polyps refuse to come out yet:








Will feed and try to get them to come out. And then they get dinner.

And the duncan just doesn't seem to be as extended as before with the random reef crest mode on the MP-20. I miss it already.
Before with MP-20:









After with only AC30:









Incidentally, I opened up the control box, and there's a bubble in the circuit board on the underside. Way to go...so that's probably what's causing the crazy activity. Anyways, I expect them to replace the whole thing.


----------



## ameekplec.

Everyone was fed. Everyone appreciated it. Even the sun coral has learned to grab it's food quickly 

Tested the parameters:
sg - 1.026
pH - 8.0
Ammonia - 0 ppm
Nitrite - 0 ppm
Nitrate - 0 ppm
Phosphate - 0 ppm
kH - 12 dKh
Calcium - 500 ppm

SG is probably on the rise since the HOB refugium is uncovered (owing to the fact that the heater is a tad too tall). Will add some reserve RO/DI water in the morning (I have 4 L in reserve from the lab).
Calcium might be high, as I just dosed Reef complete (maintains Ca, Mg and Sr). Will add reef plus (minerals and vit) in morning after lights on.


----------



## ameekplec.

So, I'm going to a store at east Beaver creek to pick up a wedding present......and Sea U marine happens to be right across the 404 from there......


...a visit is in order


----------



## Sunstar

Those zoa? those are just crazy colours. I am definately enjoying this.


----------



## ameekplec.

Bumped into Tabatha today at Sea U marine. Neat shop, lots of different and unique fish.

Got myself one Twinspot goby. Wanted to get a pair, but of the three that were there, the two in the same tank were not a pair. Oh well.

I did however see a small shrimp goby that was really neat. Perhaps I will get it 

Twin spot is drip acclimating now. I guess I should wash that LS I got from Blossom112 and stick it in to get it going for food


----------



## Tabatha

TDF won and got his 2 blue green chromis. I have to admit they're a real complement to the tank. They're trying to find their place in the tank and LOVE the MP20 action. Yeah, we're not so delicate. After temperature acclimation, we just dump them in.  The majority of our fish are from Sea-U-Marine and all have done extremely well.

Will be purchasing a seahorse or two for my new office tank. 

Thread hijack ended... 

It was great bumping into you, first time we've shopped together, we have to do it more often!


----------



## ameekplec.

Ooh, you won out on the sea horses 

I do like the chromis though too. And I might be going back for that little red and white shrimp goby.

Right now the new guy is just sitting behind a rock. In the same place he was 2 hours ago. Hopefully he perks up after a night in the tank.

Yes, let's shop again. There's not to much more I can fit in my tan, but ogling everything is sure fun


----------



## conix67

What is your final plan on the inhabitants in your tank?

Anyone plan on getting the arrow crab?


----------



## conix67

Tabatha said:


> TDF won and got his 2 blue green chromis. I have to admit they're a real complement to the tank. They're trying to find their place in the tank and LOVE the MP20 action. Yeah, we're not so delicate. After temperature acclimation, we just dump them in.  The majority of our fish are from Sea-U-Marine and all have done extremely well.
> 
> Will be purchasing a seahorse or two for my new office tank.
> 
> Thread hijack ended...
> 
> It was great bumping into you, first time we've shopped together, we have to do it more often!


I heard seahorses are one of the most delicate species to keep, and they must be in their own tank, no other fishes. Are you planning to make a seahorse tank?


----------



## ameekplec.

conix67 said:


> What is your final plan on the inhabitants in your tank?
> 
> Anyone plan on getting the arrow crab?


No arrow or any crabs for me (well, maybe some acro crabs )

Well the final stocking plan in terms of non-coral life will be:

The 7 hermits I have (4 blue leg, 2 scarlet leg, 1 orange/blue leg)
3 snails (Asternea sp, black margarita (sold as black turbos), and a cowrie): maybe more to be added.

2 peppermint shrimp. May replace one in future with skunk cleaner shrimp.

Fish:
1 clown goby (hopefully it survives, but evidence points otherwise)
1 two spot goby
2 Percula clownfish - I think I'm going to go with them instead of the black ocellaris, as a lot of the black ocellaris are just that when mature: black and white. Boring. With the percula, they are about the same max size, but the perculas have a lot of vibrant orange, a lot of black to start with and the nice white to contrast. That is the plan heading into my visit to Reef Aquatica, which has yet to be booked.

I think at that fishload, I am definitely maxed out.

In terms of corals, I think when I get the brighter AI unit, it will open the door to acros. I like the fine birds nest and the polyps on some of the SPS corals, so it will be many of them, and then my 3 LPS corals (Dendrophyllia, Australian Duncan and Sun coral). I think the softies may not get to stay after, pending space in the tank. The chili has it's permanent home down under, and I love it's color contrast so much I can't get rid of it. The mushrooms may stay too. I love the blue ones, and might get bright green ones too to make some more color in the tank. I saw some red ones on NR forums, so maybe they will get tossed in the mix if I ever see them.

I also saw pumping xenia for the first time today in person, and I like it. Maybe if I have the space...

Also thought about an upgrade already....well only what I'd like to do...24" cube anyone?


----------



## Tabatha

Wha??? Upgrade?! I thought everyone would think I was crazy for wanting to upgrade after just 3 months of setting up my sw tank! LOL! 

Please share your thoughts/plans for the upgrade, I'm very interested!

BTW, I think the BC8 would make a great seahorse tank <hint>.

Pulsing Xenia is my favorite too, I'm dying to get some!


----------



## hojimoe

Tabatha said:


> Wha??? Upgrade?! I thought everyone would think I was crazy for wanting to upgrade after just 3 months of setting up my sw tank! LOL!
> 
> Please share your thoughts/plans for the upgrade, I'm very interested!
> 
> BTW, I think the BC8 would make a great seahorse tank <hint>.
> 
> Pulsing Xenia is my favorite too, I'm dying to get some!


the funny thing is we're all thinking upgrade after a lot less than three months! LOL I waited what like 3 days the first time (3.5->10g) and now about a few weeks to do 65/90g instead of 10 LOL


----------



## blossom112

I never thaught you were crazy tabitha ...... i knew when you started it was too small lol 
I will not upgrade SW im happy , but i am however upgrading FW the plecos are neat !!lol 
 all your falt eric


----------



## ameekplec.

hojimoe said:


> about a few weeks to do 65/90g instead of 10 LOL


I thought the 40 breeder was going to be the upgrade? Wow, you're crazy 

In terms of an upgrade, the only thing I have considered is a larger tank in that I would look into a 24 x 24 x 20 - 24 cube, much like the Osaka.

This would of course be after I have the funds raised for the project, and only once I feel that the 10g has stagnated in development for me or reached it's bounds in terms of what I'd like it to do.

I figure with a tank that size (40 - 50 gallons) I should be able to keep a fair amount of stuff without worrying too much about overstocking/crowing (within reason). 
I have already looked into the upgrade for the AI LED unit, and it would cost another $660US or so to get the fixture and rails. And then the tank will be a custom job, probably with starfire glass on either 1 or 3 sides (depending on cost).
I'd probably look into a sump for this one too. MP20/or upgrade to a 40 or 2 for asynchronous mode. Definitely need an ATO for the tank too.

Needless to say, my upgrade is definitely years off, but possibly as little as 2 years away.

I will be buying/making a stand for the 10g I have now, so I will keep in mind the upgrade as well.

Tank update to come soon


----------



## quangbui

you guys are going insane
so far half my freshwater customers is switching or switched already to sw
well good business LOL
i'm loving how the tank is looking especially those LR


----------



## ameekplec.

Thanks Quang. I attribute a lot of the sucess and beauty of the tank right now to the rock I got from you, so full of life and colour.

I knew you'd come around on the LR arrangement  I'm quite pleased with it myself, except on the right middle side, where more space could be had. Will try to rearrange it to open up the space more, or break rock to to to address it today.

Water level seemed a bit low, so checked salinity - 1.027. Added 2 small amounts of RO/DI. Salinity now sits at 1.026. Will add some more (<250 ml at a time) to bring it back to 1.025. It's probably because the AC70 is open, so I'll fit the lid on it.


----------



## hojimoe

ameekplec. said:


> I thought the 40 breeder was going to be the upgrade? Wow, you're crazy


yeah that's what I was thinking, but I sort of decided to ATTEMPT to keep the FW tank if I can. Also i figured that since the tank is short ~15.5 inches, it wouldn't be high enough to support much life, and the viewing isn't quite high enough. Which is why I want to go with a 36x18x24H tank, (65) or a 48x18x24H(90) tank... I think it would be much better. IF I do drop the 40, it's the tank/filters/gravel/lids/plants/wood that goes, I'd keep the lights and co2 

but the plan is to have two large tanks, 1fw, 1sw


----------



## Tabatha

Hey Jim,

TDF and I were at Lucky's Saturday, their tanks are much less expensive than anywhere else I've seen in the GTA. Their 90g Osaka tank with lights (T5 HO x 2) and stand is $700.+! We paid $900.00 for ours at BA's!!!

There was an interesting bullet tank there which I really liked.


----------



## ameekplec.

Big tanks are nice, but I'm thinking about something smaller. Besides, a 2 foot cube has almost the same volume as a 3 foot or a short 4 foot tank, so I figure it's pretty good.

I wired in the ballast, put in the caps to connect the wires, and made sure everything works great. It's so bright, I no longer need a desk lamp. Well part of it is that the fixture is 25" long (21" bulbs) and the tank is 16" wide, so there's a fair bit of spill over.

Everything looks great though. I think the Duncans are fully extended with the higher light. Actually, even without the MP-20, I think they are the fullest I have ever seen them.

The dendrophyllia clearly misses the flow though. All the heads have opened up, but they won't stay open for prolonged periods. Got to get that MP-20 replacement quick!!

The sg is back to normal now, sits just below 1.025.
Other parameters:
pH - 8.0
Ammonia - 0 ppm
Nitrite - 0 ppm
Nitrate - 0 ppm
kH - 12 dKh
Phosphate - 0 ppm
Calcium - 500 ppm

No sightings yet of either goby, but my sister apparently saw it this morning.

I've decided to get the AI unit next week (tomorrow). I'll dig into savings a bit to do it, but it'll be a better option than waiting to save up for it and having to wait a few weeks or months. Can't wait 

I'll probably feed a bit later and then that's it for today. I've decided not to tackle the rock issue today. Getting the lights going and such was enough for one day. Now to sit back and get some work done...


----------



## ameekplec.

Fell asleep in my chair and awoke to find the twin spot looking at me. I tried to snap a pic, but he slowly scooted back between the rocks as if he had just checked to see that I was alive, and upon seeing me move, was satisfied of my health, and went back to his little home under the rocks. I can see his little peepers.

I like him already.

No day time sightings of the clown goby though.


----------



## ameekplec.

So the wo spot goby has now decided to grace me with his presence. 

He's scooting around the front scooping up sand and spitting it out.  I am definitely happy with this guy. If only he could tell the other goby to hang out in the daylight...


----------



## ameekplec.

He's getting bolder by the minute. Now he is making his way all across the tank eating mouthfuls of sand and spitting them out his gills. What an amusing little guy.

I certainly love fish. They are definitely more interesting than corals, IMO. Don't get me wrong, coral looks great and everything, but not nearly as amusing and alive as fish.

Can't wait for the clowns  Maybe in two weeks or so, just to give the tank some time to balance out.

Also, I may be looking at getting rid of one of the peppermint shrimp, as they're definitely doing a great job of eating the aiptasia, as well as everything else they can eat. I'm just concerned that they aren't going to have anything more to predate on after a while.

Anyways, back to work. Rather, get started. Damn. This tank next to computer thing equals no work done.


----------



## Tabatha

Hey, I'm glad your new buddy decided to come out to play!

We went back to Sea-U-Marine today!


----------



## ameekplec.

Get anything interesting?

I considered for amoment making this a goby tank and getting a few different types of gobies (that Rainford's goby is a sure looker, and that red and white shrimp goby was so nice too!), but got quickly erased by images of playful little clowns 

What'd ya get?


----------



## blossom112

I love goby's ... yours is beautifull .......
But dont forget you have goby fry in there lololol


----------



## Tabatha

There was a gorgeous green BTA but since were ordering the new tank tomorrow, I wasn't able to get it. Ken usually has them available so I'll just have to wait.

TDF got a Tunze surface skimmer, we were having a lot of oily looking stuff on the surface. Gone now. 

I asked Ken if you could have a Rainford's goby and Hector's goby together in the same tank, he said there shouldn't be a problem. However, I think I'm only going to have the Ocellaris pair, a Hector's goby and a Yellow Watchman goby in the new tank with SEXY shrimp! 

The nice thing about Hector's goby is, he eats algae!


----------



## KnaveTO

You all are exceedingly dangerous. I have decided to take 1 (ONLY 1!) tank and turn it into a salt tank. I am thinking my 30 gallon breeder tank (30"L x 18"D x 12"H).

It's all your fault


----------



## blossom112

OMG your life is OVER..............................


----------



## hojimoe

blossom112 said:


> OMG your life is OVER..............................


LOL way to encourage him!


----------



## ameekplec.

KnaveTO said:


> You all are exceedingly dangerous. I have decided to take 1 (ONLY 1!) tank and turn it into a salt tank. I am thinking my 30 gallon breeder tank (30"L x 18"D x 12"H).
> 
> It's all your fault


Welcome to the club!


----------



## conix67

hojimoe said:


> LOL way to encourage him!


We human beings are interesting creatures. When some says "don't do it", then you do it anyway just to find out what happens. Curiousity killed the cat but curiosity doesn't kill humans (well, at least most of the time) because we are slightly smarter than cats.

I think breeder tanks are excellent choice for SW tank.. aquascaping with LRs would be much easier in breeder tanks too..


----------



## KnaveTO

blossom112 said:


> OMG your life is OVER..............................


What life?


----------



## ameekplec.

KnaveTO said:


> What life?


LOL

I was waiting for either you or Kate to chime in with the SW talk...

I'm sure you'll enjoy it very much. I really like the difference from FW. While somethings don't change (water quality is paramount no matter FW or SW), there are certainly big differences to be appreciated.

@COnix, I rather like the tall tanks for SW, as you can really build it up and stratify the life in the tank. I can see how a deeper tank (18" over a 12") would be nice though, as it would give more depth to the tank. If I could start over, I might have opted for a deeper tank (12" or 18" instead of 8"), just to have a bit more space in front. But I am stil very happy with my tank choice 

Can't wait to see your tank journal thread!!


----------



## blossom112

ok I will encourage him ............
When you get up and done i shall throw a few frags your way .................    .

OH no you keep plecos eeeekkkkkk im e running lololol


----------



## KnaveTO

Well, once I can get the fish in the 30 gal into other tanks and/or the lfs then I will be tearing apart my racking system and resetting it up properly so that it can accomodate the tanks correctly. First time I set it up didn't think it through all the way. Now I have an excuse to tear it down and put it back together.


----------



## Tabatha

KnaveTO said:


> You all are exceedingly dangerous. I have decided to take 1 (ONLY 1!) tank and turn it into a salt tank. I am thinking my 30 gallon breeder tank (30"L x 18"D x 12"H).
> 
> It's all your fault


W00T! You will not regret it! It's soooo much fun!!! Congrats buddy!


----------



## ameekplec.

Update: New coral added 

First off, some stuff about NOT having the MP-20. It sucks. I think the Duncan is liking it more as it hs less flow over it and it's showing great extension and is really plump, I think everything else is not too happy. Particularly the dendrophyllia, which never likes to be completely open (well, it is now that I am typing that it doesn't like to be open).

I'm a little worried about the chili coral as I haven't seen it plumped up yet, but that might be because of the stronger light. It's getting there (I can see it's starting to get it's polyps extended), but not quite in it's full glory like I like it to be.

Anyways, on with the show. I had to return something to BA today, so I was going to pick up a coral that I've had my eye on there for a while too: the white tubipora musica (white pipe organ coral). Really nice, big colony, nice white polyps, very nice, and would be a nice stark contrast to the colours of everything.

Anyways, I saw the pink pocillopora damicornis, which I had been reading about as my next SPS coral (medium to high light, but adaptable). I couldn't take my eyes off the pink pocillopora, and then I noticed two little acro crabs in there. Done deal!!

I took it home, and while the coral was acclimating, I took the crabs out and grabbed a quick pic:


















I figured out (from my days working at a fish store...not the LFS fish store...) that I had a male and female acro crab (female on left, male on right). You can tell from the coloured area on the underside. The female has a round larger area (for carrying eggs), while the male is smaller and narrower (no egg carrying). 









The IDs put forward are Trapezia aerolata Dana, and Trapezia septata Dana. Look like either one, but exact classification probably won't ever be known.

I had been debating just putting the whole thing (plug and all) into the tank. Anyways, while acclimating, something was noticed moving in the water. I sucked it out with a pipette, and immediately I recognized it to be a spider. I looked over the coral, but there was no sign of them. I decided to detach to coral from the plug, at least so it would be easier to see the coral.
I saw none on the coral after multiple pass overs. So then I put it in separate water in anther container and continued the acclimation. I looked over the pug and found 3 more spiders:









I debated what to do, and even went over the coral twice more with a magnifying lens to see if I could see any more. I really don't want zoa eating spiders, so I was at a loss as to what to do. I just kept the coral in a cup in the refugium to keep it at the right temp.

I finally decided after another check to just put the coral into the tank. I am going to assume I got all the spiders (after at least 10 - 15 pass overs of the coral). Otherwise, I think if there are any spiders, the peppermint shrimp would eat them for sure. Those shrimp are eating everything: copepods, aiptasia, feather dusters...pretty much anything they can eat.

So now the pocillopora is in the tank on the top with the crabs happily hosting away:








You can kind of see the claw of the male in this pic.

Oh yes, my spotted clown goby lives!! I saw him twice today during daylight hours, which is more than I have ever seen him since I got him 2 weeks ago. Seems to be alive and well, a bit sunken belly, but I saw him go after a pod a bit after the pics were taken:



























Two spot goby is hilarious. I love how he eats the dirt and just chucks it out. And he hovers too. Very nonchalantly; he is one cool character.
And the fin damage is starting to heal (probably even before I got him), which is good. And since he's eating, it should be no time till it's back and pimping.










I see this in the corner of my tank, and hear snapping sounds. Maybe I have a pistol shrimp here? 









Or maybe it's just the goby digging himself a home.

Anyways, here's how the tank looks with the new 24" 130W PC fixture (old one was 12" and 36W). The bulbs are 21", so bigger than the aquarium. I definitely have a lot of light.










And now the normal FTS:


----------



## blossom112

My guess is its pistol from my rock i used to hear way more snapping and the ones that i found were nnesting ..


If i were you i would be seriously worried about them spiders .............

Good luck!


----------



## conix67

Yeah I heard the pistol shrimps make that noise. How do they get in there to begin with? Are they common hitchhikers?

I like those acro crabs. I didn't even know you could buy those. Very cute! How big do they grow to?

I like your two spot goby too. Maybe I'll get one for myself...


----------



## ameekplec.

I don't know how common hitchhikers they are, but I'm fairly certain I have one at least. Well, I'm hoping it's just a pistol shrimp, and not a mantis, but I haven't seen any evidence of either so it's hard to say which.

The acro crabs, I'm fairly certain you can't buy. They are hitchhikers of the best sort. I think if you separate them from the host, they need to find a new coral or they die. Apparently most types are only found in one coral species, so that's something to consider as well.

Yep, I sure like twin spot goby


----------



## ameekplec.

Gah!!!

So today after getting back from the lab, I thought I'd go ahead and break that rock to make more room in the middle of the tank.

Took everyone out, put them into the 5g so they wouldn't touch, and went ahead with taking the rocks out, an breaking the offending rock in half, and a fer smaller pieces.

That worked out fine, and I don't think I'll have any die off as none of the rock was out for long.....

...that being said, I had to take everything out, then put the rock in, and put everything back, only to decide that it just wasn't right.

This went on about 3 or 4 times, putting everything in and taking it all out. I put everything back in now, and I will leave it till later tonight so as not to stress everything out too too much. I'm pretty sure the second peppermint is dead, as I didn't see it when I removed all but the last 2 rocks. Both gobies live 

Fart...I really am not satisfied with how it looks right now. I like how it's open a bit more on the right side, but I don't like how it looks yet. I'm going to redo it all again later tonight, but I wanted to give all the corals a bit of a break. 

I'll try again later 

At least I have an image of what I want to create with the right side, and it's just a matter of getting the rest of rock stacked up how it used to be. I think the main problem with it all is that I really liked the arrangement before (the part I'm looking at and just isn't right is the left side of the rock wall), so now that it's slightly different, I really can't get used to it. Boo. Oh well, no one said this was easy.
At least everything has opened up again, so no one's completely pissed about this. The monti and pocillapora are open now too, as is the dendro, duncan and mostly every thing too.


----------



## hojimoe

lol eric, what a pain eh? if you leave the corals in a 5g tank w/o touching, you can move the rocks around as much as you want...then put them back, just go back to older pics to make sure it's all the same


----------



## KnaveTO

well... this tells me to take lots of pics of the set-up once I get it up and satisfied with it... LOL


----------



## conix67

pictures may help a bit, but you'd probably better of putting some sort of marking on each piece. I don't want to take mine apart, since I know for sure I won't be able to put them back the same way again.


----------



## ameekplec.

hojimoe said:


> lol eric, what a pain eh? if you leave the corals in a 5g tank w/o touching, you can move the rocks around as much as you want...then put them back, just go back to older pics to make sure it's all the same


Lol, that's exactly what I do. Well, I put the monti and pocillopora each in a plastic cup so they don't get damaged on the glass, and have a higher water column. The rest of the guys get to wade in the shallows.
Usually the LPS don't open up so that's not a concers...but if I see teh duncan perking up, I just give it a poke so it calms down and doesn't try to eat ANOTHER mushroom.



conix67 said:


> pictures may help a bit, but you'd probably better of putting some sort of marking on each piece. I don't want to take mine apart, since I know for sure I won't be able to put them back the same way again.


Marking the rock does nothing for me, since I know excatly where everything goes...it's a matter of fitting it all back in in the right orientation that's the pain in the arse.

Anyways, I was back at BA again today. But just looking!!
I spied a nice pink stylophyora pistillata also with a acro crab so I put it on hold. And I saw a nice ricordea there too. I've never really cared for riccordeas till today. These ones were sweet!! You'll be seeing them tomorrow for sure


----------



## ameekplec.

Well, after two hours, I thought I had it right, so I put everything back in and in it's place.....

.....but it's not "just right" 

The rock on the left side has to go up higher and be puhed back a bit. This is driving me absolutely crazy. The bottom third is better than it was before, but it's just that top left side. Grr!

I hope that after this, I'll have no reason to take this apart (crap, it has to be moved downtown...), and that if I do, I'll remember to take a note of where everything is before taking it out...

Anyways, enough for tonight. Just waiting for the duncan to come out to make sure it's ok before calling it a night.


----------



## planter

That sounds like a PITA. Good luck with the Duncan and good night.


----------



## ameekplec.

It's opened up, so it's good night time for me too.

While taking apart the tank, I didn't see the other peppermint shrimp  Well, I guess I can get a cleaner shrimp now. Or something else. One shrimp might be enough for this tank, but I like the idea of a fish cleaning shrimp 

As for new additions, I think after I get that ricordea tomorrow (It looks sweet..green, blue, orange...sweeeet, and I've never even so much as turned an eye towards rics), and possibly the stylophora, but maybe a bird's nest instead. I like the vivid purple polyps on it 

During the shake up I also added another inch and a half of sand taking the sand bed to 2 - 2.5 inches of sand. Should support more life and give the sand sifting twin spot goby a bit more to munch on.


----------



## ameekplec.

It's opened up, so it's good night time for me too.

While taking apart the tank, I didn't see the other peppermint shrimp  Well, I guess I can get a cleaner shrimp now. Or something else. One shrimp might be enough for this tank, but I like the idea of a fish cleaning shrimp 

As for new additions, I think after I get that ricordea tomorrow (It looks sweet..green, blue, orange...sweeeet, and I've never even so much as turned an eye towards rics), and possibly the stylophora, but maybe a bird's nest instead. I like the vivid purple polyps on it 

During the shake up I also added another inch and a half of sand taking the sand bed to 2 - 2.5 inches of sand. Should support more life and give the sand sifting twin spot goby a bit more to munch on.

Parameters earlier today (before shake up):

pH - 8.0
Ammonia - 0 ppm
Nitrite - 0 ppm
Nitrate - 5 ppm
kH - 13 dKh
Phosphate - 0 ppm
Calcium - 480 ppm

Looks pretty stable. I have been dosing with Seachem reef complete and reef plus twice a week (Monday and after WC on fridays). I'll have to get a magnesium test sometime to see what it's doing, but I expect that it falls in a good range.

I'm happy to report that my Montipora capricornis is doing well. It suffered a bit of chips on the growing edge when I brought it home, but it's all healed up , and there's definitely growth since I got it. Also the pocillapora has had great polyp extension, so hopefully I'm doing something right to keep these easy to do SPS alive, which is encouraging, as my end goal with this tank is to have it SPS dominated, with a few LPS (esp the non-photosynthetic dendro and sun coral), and the chili, and maybe some zoas and mushrooms/rics in the bottoms/edges of the tank to fill it out.

And the clowns


----------



## conix67

ameekplec. said:


> Parameters earlier today (before shake up):
> 
> pH - 8.0
> Ammonia - 0 ppm
> Nitrite - 0 ppm
> Nitrate - 5 ppm
> kH - 13 dKh
> Phosphate - 0 ppm
> Calcium - 480 ppm
> 
> Looks pretty stable. I have been dosing with Seachem reef complete and reef plus twice a week (Monday and after WC on fridays). I'll have to get a magnesium test sometime to see what it's doing, but I expect that it falls in a good range.


I also purchased reef complete thinking that I'd have to supplement Calcium with it, however salt water mix from RO water plus instant ocean already gives me 420+ mg of Calcium.

What other elements does reef complete provide? Should I start using it?


----------



## ameekplec.

Well, the reef complete also claims to keep Mg (magnesium) and Sr (strontium) up in the water, so that was part of it too. I think for now, I will be able to dose less complete (as my Calcium always seems to be rather high), but I'd certainly like to see what the magnesium levels are like.
The twin spot goby is acting funny today in that he's just sitting there doing nothing. Hope he's ok with the shake up. Last night he seemed to be fine, as after I put him in, he was patrolling the bottom and sifting through sand, so hopefully he's just being spaced out for now.


----------



## conix67

ameekplec. said:


> Well, the reef complete also claims to keep Mg (magnesium) and Sr (strontium) up in the water, so that was part of it too. I think for now, I will be able to dose less complete (as my Calcium always seems to be rather high), but I'd certainly like to see what the magnesium levels are like.
> The twin spot goby is acting funny today in that he's just sitting there doing nothing. Hope he's ok with the shake up. Last night he seemed to be fine, as after I put him in, he was patrolling the bottom and sifting through sand, so hopefully he's just being spaced out for now.


I think you also want to check what they use to make Salt Water at Big Als. I'm currently using Instant Ocean mix as recommended by Blossom, and after searching through their site, the mix contains sufficient amount of Magnesium as well for typical marine tank. I don't know about Sr though.

Then again, they also have a product specifically targeted for Reef aquarium - Reef Crystals.

Should I believe what they say or Instant Ocean mix alone will be sufficient?

As for nano-reef, if the fresh salt water brings in all necessary trace elements for reef aquarium, I think the regular dosing of those elements would be less important since we need to perform regular water changes.

So, like someone said, in nano reef as long as water changes are performed religiously, that and filter floss changes are all that's required for required maintenance of the nano reef. This makes things simple for keeping nano reef. I hope this is correct.


----------



## ameekplec.

conix67 said:


> Should I believe what they say or Instant Ocean mix alone will be sufficient?
> 
> As for nano-reef, if the fresh salt water brings in all necessary trace elements for reef aquarium, I think the regular dosing of those elements would be less important since we need to perform regular water changes..


I think what has to be considered is the source values and the consumption in tank. Right now, I'm sure the mix of whatever they are using at BA is fine, but eventually (within a few months) I am going to have to start mixing my own, as BA will be too far from me (unless Menagerie sells pre-mixed RO/DI salt water).
Once I get a Mg and and Sr test (the latter is not too likely), I could know what's going in and being used.

But the main concern is with the consumption. I've already noticed that the green montipora capricornis is growing. Slowly, but it's definitely grown a bit since I got it 2 weeks ago. Although I haven't seen a huge change in growth, I'm sure with each upgrade in lighting, I'll see better growth (and colour too ). And hopefully when I get to keeping more acros (the end goal) combined with stronger light, I'll see some good growth. I still think though that the corals would benefit from supplements like traces and micronutrients.

The tank update:
I got in there today and rearranged and broke another small piece of rock. The area in the middle is a lot more open now, and there's definitely more 'swimming' space available to the future residents  I like the look of the tank now too, but there's a lot of more open/porous areas (less like a solid wall), but I'm sure there is a lot more flow through and better circulation and more areas for things to hide in. There's a lot more light penetration now too, to the point that more things I'm sure can go one the lower shelf of rock.

Apparently the second acro crab (that I thought had gone missing was spotted today. Can't confirm it, and hope it's not another errant crab...
If it is the acro crab, then hopefully it survives long enough for me to bring it a acro of it's own home.
The twin spot goby sure seems a lot more at home. It's re-established it's home in the middle of the tank (I added 1 - 1.5 inches of sand, so I buried his last home ), and he's a sifting away...

Well today at BA, I resisted. I didn't get the stylopora or the bird's nest. Both had acro crabs. The bird's nest had a really neat one in it with jade coloured eyes. Neato!
But, alas the softies won out today. I got a rock covered in a colony of green/orange ricordeas. It's the first time I've really liked any ric I've seen, so I decided to get it for the bottom of my tank. More interesting than mushrooms for sure. And there was one blue ricordea in there too, which is easily my favourite right now. The colours looked washed out at BA, as it was in the bottom of a tank, but getting it home, it immediately started to brighten up, and I hope by next week, the orange will really pop out. A few are ready to be fragged, which is good, as I want to eventually move it to a different rock farther down the tank.

Pics to follow in tomorrow's update!


----------



## Sunstar

eager for these pics.


----------



## ameekplec.

Well, I think I'm pretty satisfied with the rockwork now. I had gotten it 'right' last night, but I found today while cleaning the glass that it was a tad unstable, so I decided to rework it, and after a struggle of a few minutes, definitely got it right. FTS at the end as usual.

It's definitely opened up the right side and the middle of the tank a lot. Now that whole shelf 2/3 the way down is usable. As well, I think there's a lot of opportunity to have corals that stick out from the wall of rocks that holds up the higher shelf above it.

Below are progressions from the original unbroken rock to the way it sits now:








The leftmost pic is the original. After I broke up the rock a bit, I had it placed in again, but it just took up too much room and didn't look that great. The last arrangement, I'm pretty satisfied with, and it's stable.

I got a ricordea yesterday, and it's looking good. It was labeled as green/blue/orange, but the orange isn't too strong yet, but I give it a week or two to colour up. It looks pretty good with just the actinics too.









My favorite is definitely this one:









There's lots of them there. I'm wondering, is there any good way to get disc anemones to attach to another rock? Ideally, I'd like to move them to the bottom when I get stronger lights, so I'd like to know my options. Do I have to move the whole rock? It's pretty thick, so I'm just concerned about the space it'll take up on the bottom there.

The twin spot goby is looking much better after a week home. His fin is starting to regrow pretty goos and is coloring up nicely.








It's tough to get a good pic of him, since he tends not to stay still. I added more sand, so I'm sure it's not colonized with things yet, so I'm thinking of adding a few mysis shrimps under the sand for him to 'find'. Hopefully he appreciates that.

I like the pocillopora, but it's getting brown polyps some places, which I assume is due to too little/not intense enough light? Either way, it seems pretty healthy. There's good polyp extension, even on the bits I accidentally fragged off while removing it from the plug it came from:









There's also a piece of Montipora there I broke off by accident. I'll use these little guys as a measure of how fast they are growing in there.

I've been considering not getting an bubble tip anemone, and getting a carpet anemone instead and putting it on the shelf there for the clowns. I'm not sure I'm prepared and want a wandering BTA in the tank, so I'm not sure, but that decision will be a while off for sure.

I've also noticed that there is a lot more evaporation now that I've moved to the 130W unit. Have been adding probably half a cup every two days.

Full tank shot:


----------



## Ciddian

I totally understand the need to get it right.. I am constantly playing with the tank and I have had mine for almost two years. LOL I am almost happy with it...

Its looking fantastic Ameekplec


----------



## ameekplec.

Thanks! I really like how the tank is turning out so far too. I can't wait to get better lights (when I get a bit more monies...), so I can start collecting acroporas  I already know a few that I want, and the locals who might be able to help out 

parameters look good tonight:
pH - 8.0
Ammonia - 0 ppm
Nitirte - 0 ppm
Nitrate - <5 ppm
kH - 12 dkH
Phosphate - 0 ppm
Calcium - 480 ppm
temp - steady at 78F

The ricordea looks sweet under the actinics. Too bad I can never get a decent shot of it under the actinics.

I saw/see the other acro crab!! I was sad when I discovered that there was only one acro crab left in my pocillopora, but I see it today. I guess two do not go into one home. Hopefully it can survive till I find it a good home to host. Right now it's hanging out on some zoas, probably because there's no other suitable hosts...if I can't bring one in, I may have to find somebody with a nice SPS for her to host.

Here's a pic of her:


----------



## ameekplec.

Well, it's been awhile since I've updates here, as the main journal has moved to here, where updates occur pretty frequently:
http://aquariumfans.ca/index.php?showtopic=23&hl=

This one's a pic heavy one, so I figured I'd share it here too:

I like the gobies, but there's a "red Spot Jawfish" at a LFS that I've had my eye on, and I just might get it, seeing as I have no fish right now, and they're really hardy. But I'll have to go and get a picture of it so I can make a positive ID before going ahead with it.

Also, I like the idea of a sixline wrasse now, especially if I want to do a SPS heavy reef, as they're touted to keep them clean. Anybody about the compatibility of the acro crabs and the sixline??

I installed that Blue LED I pulled out of the pen into the Orbit today. The shimmer really is something nice, and it's nice to have moon lighting 

So the pic heavy update part:

I saw my blue riccordea being weird again. How long do the tentacles on rics get? The ones one the blue one get especially long:









Neato. If anything, I'll keep this guy and get rid of the rest of them, even if they are really neat looking, with the really orange middle and green outside (under actinics...)

This week seemed to be molting week. The hermits molted (all three kinds):

Scarlet leg:









The other guy:









And I saw a electric blue legged hermit molting stuck to the filter intake.

I also have proof of life of the pistol shrimp. I saw a little tail molting floating around the tank. About 1.5 cm long, and 4 mm wide. It's in there for sure.

My tank is definitely coming along nicely. I even have good coraline algae development. It's growing well on the rock, and now on the powerhead too:









I checked parameters today, and I think the chaeto really helped bring the remaining nitrates and phosphates into check:

pH - 7.8 (3 hrs after lights out)
Ammonia - 0 ppm
Nitrite - 0 ppm
Nitrate - 0 ppm

kH - 12 dKh
Calcium - 460 ppm (Must be a growing corals and coralline, as it's never been this low)
Phosphate - 0 ppm

sg - 1.026
Everything looks good and happy. I have some hair algae growth, mainly where the mag float can't get (since it's too FAT!!). My CUC seems to love it. I also added 3 more astrea snails (from Sea U Marine).
Pic of black turbo (really a nerite?) scooting along (notice the very happy LPS with great PE in the back):









After removal of the Monti eating Nudis, the Monti has really started to color up and grow well. You can't tell from the pics, but it's definitely grown, and the colour is starting to show a bit of green 









I went to NAFB and went to see if my tank was ready. Not yet, but while I was there I saw a purple tip staghorn colony that was undergoing some serious RTN (rapid tissue necrosis....basically, it looks like the surface is peeling off of the coral as it dies, for whatever reason). I got the thing for cheap (cheaper than a frag of it), since I saw that the 'colony' actually had an offshoot near, but not attached to the base, that was completely unaffected. I also took it as a good chance to try to 'save' an acro from RTN if I ever needed to do so in the future, and I figured for the trivial sum of money, it was well worth it for the frag and try at saving an acro.

Got it home, and gave it a 15 minute bath in TMPCC at 5 swuirts to 800 ml (1 more squirt/ml than recommended). I then fragged the unaffected coral away from the base and mounted it to LR. At present, the homeless acro crab has decided to check it out as a possible home.










Off the RTNing colony, I fragged the tips from the saveable parts. I ended up with 4 good little frags of purple tip staghorn:









Right now they are living in the frag rack, as after reading more about acro propagation, it was recommended to let it heal up for a weel before mounting. So far all frags look goos, with no RTN and the littlest of polyp extension (like little furry fingers coming out here and there  Hopefully when the new light comes in, they'll love it and reach out for more!! So, I think I had a good first try at saving an RTNing colony. Could be useful in the future.

Last sat, I also picked up a 30lb bag of aragonite sugar sized sand from Quang ($36!!). I'm going to start curing it in a 5g with some LR bits I have left over, so that when I need to add it to the 20, it won't raise a sandstorm of hell and kill everything. He's all out of LR, so I'll check out Sea U Marine for their LR, and maybe get a few small pieces to fill out the increased volume. I'm really only thinking one smallish (6 inches x 3 inches) flattish piece to extend out from the reef wall, so I can put the monti on that, and have it grow up and out from there.

Tabatha, I think there's a frag or two here with your name on it


----------



## Sunstar

YOu need to update here. I was missing this thread very much. Nice pics. can I see a full shot?


----------



## Canadiancray

DITTO!!!! Update pleas


----------



## Ciddian

awee thanks for taking the time to give us the update Eric. I do miss you tank...


----------



## ameekplec.

Thanks guys! I'll try to be more updating here too.

Here's what you've missed since the 4th (last update):

hmm....I dunno 

I ordered a new bigger tank. The current one is 16 x 8 x 20. The new tank is being built by John at NAFB and is 16 x 16 x 20. I really like the size of this tank, and basically, it's just getting another of the same tank and sticking it on the front. I'll aslo be building my own stand to match the furniture of the condo, so I'll be getting Oak plywood (since solid oak is too much and unnecessarily for such a small tank) and staining it black/ebony. I'd like to get started on that this week. Already bought a bag of sand to add in too (from QB aquariums, 30lbs for $36, tax in)

In terms of additions, I added two acros that weren't doing so well in the store and now they're looking good, and with the addition of a better light (my Orbit 2x 65W PC, one of the ballasts burned out, so I've just been running the 65W daylight 10000k bulb, hence NO FTS! lol). I ordered a new Nova Extreme Pro 6x 18W T5HO fixture from QB Aquariums. I wanted to get an Aquaillumination 12" LED fixture, but with the tanking Canadian dollar, I just couldn't justify spending $1000 on a light for a 20g tank. Although, when I do upgrade, apparently BA stocks the I5 solaris (What I heard from the Manager of the scarorough store is that the ROM used the solaris' in an installation they put in, and so now BA carries them as a supplier carries them now too). And since they price match, you can get a brand new 24" Solaris I5 for $1425+tax. Pretty good.

Anyways, now I'm waiting on that new NEP fixture. It comes with no moon lights however, so I'll be going out to get some LEDs and a power source. When the new light comes in, I'll be tossing the old fixture. A new ballast would fix it, but I'm just not willing to buy ANOTHER one for it. It could also I suppose be used as a light over a planted tank or something.

Livestock: I don't know how it happened so fast, but both my fish (twin spot goby, clown goby) got ich and were dead in a few short days. I don't think it's water quality as the corals are thriving. I have more inverts though. I added a skunk cleaner shrimp (I think he's on his way out though, as I don' like how aggressive he is), as well as a sexy shrimp.

I've definitely had my share of trials and tribulations with this tank so far. Equipment issues, livestock issues, parasites issues, but all in all, I think it's doing well so far.

With the upgrade to a larger tank and better lights, I'm expecting good things 

I'll try to keep you guys posted too!


----------



## ameekplec.

Well a wee picture update.

Things have mostly been going well in reef tank land. The purple tip staghorn acropora frags keep RNTing on me for one reason or another. 6 were stable (including the large 2.5" frag), but a few days ago a monti frag was put next to them, and it touched three of the acro frags, and so they decided to call it quits and RTN. 
Today I got home and found one leaning against a zoa colony I meant to glue down, but was on the frag rack temporarily. Also all white with little bits stuck to it after RTNing. So that leaves me with two (1 1inch frag, and 1 2.5 inch frag). As long as the big guy survives, all is not lost.

I can't wait to have more tank space to install my Tunze 9002 I picked up from Sea U Marine (Good deal as usual). This should give you a good idea why:








That's the filter floss I had in the overflow part of the AC70 HOB refugium I set up (even with that crud, my parameters are all zeros for Nitrogenous wastes and phosphates). It was in there for 3.5 days.
Clearly, the Skimmer will have a marked impact on crap in the water. Can't wait.

My chili coral hadn't been looking so hot the last three weeks or so, never puffing up fully, and I figured out why: detrius had collected on it and it was irritating the hell out of it. I shook it out and placed in higher inthe tank so it would get more flow over night, and then replaced it to it's usual place and tonight, it's alive!!








It's getting there. I also added 2 ml of phyto so hopefully it's eating too.
Also, it's not usually sitting on the sand. It's just there right now cause I added at least 5 or 6 lbs so I can seed it before everything goes into the new twenty gallon 'cube' tank. For now, every few days I'll go in there with the pipette to blast out the crap. When everything goes into the 20, I'll mount it under an overhang somewhere for it's permanent home.

Incidentally the carnation coral frag I got in week 2 is much healthier now too. It's starting to have PE!









Dendro is happy as usual, as long as it gets fed. And fed it will be.









My finger leathers seem to be happy enough. They're even growing baby fingers now:









And lastly my montipora capricornis. Earlier shots show it a dull drab tan. After repeated treatments with teh TMPCC to get rid of the monti eating nudis, it's really started to come around and even has some green coming in:









All this with my crappy 65w PC 10000K bulb. Can't wait for the NEP 6x18W T5HO to come in....


----------



## Sunstar

RTN
PE

What does those mean?


----------



## ameekplec.

RTN is Rapid Tissue Necrosis. It affects acropora corals in that something causes the coral to just start rapidly disintegrating and shed/slough off the tissue layer of the coral leaving a bleached white skeleton, and bits of coral tissue attached. One of the only methods to stop it is to frag above the line where the tissue is dying and hope it doesn't spread to the frag.

PE is polyp extension  I woke up this morning to see that the chili coral is open completely and inflated all the way. Yay!


----------



## Ciddian

I am happy about the chilli coral! How nice its come around again.

I have heaps of floaties in my tank and it drives me insane.. lol I cannot wait for an upgrade so i can add some more cleaning helpers. I do the filter floss thing too.. Do you rinse or change yours every day Eric?


----------



## ameekplec.

I originally was going to rinse and use again, but I find that the floss loses structural integrity after rinsing out. Now I just cut into the right size and change it every few days. I have a massive roll from BA, so not too worried about running out anytime soon.


----------



## ameekplec.

A 'little' update on the new tank that I'm working on and my musings ("plans") about it:

As I mentioned many times D) I ordered a 16 x 16 x 20 tank from John at NAFB. It ended up being 21" tall, but that's fine with me. So it's a 21 g tank.

I'll be building a stand for it, and I think the stand will be built to accommodate a tank that measures 20 x 20 in footprint. For now, it'll look nice with a 4" lip around all sides of the tank. Later it'll give me the opportunity to upsize to a slightly larger tank if I feel like taking another small step up (20 x 20 x 24 would be a 41 gallon tank).
The other reason for the larger foot print is because I want to have the stand sit 42" (3.5 feet) tall. I want to be able to stand about 2 feet away and see the whole tank, and if I have a 3.5 foot tall stand that is only 17" wide, I'm afraid of stability issues. So the stand will be 20 x 20 x 42.

Stand will be 2x4 for frame and covered in Oak veneer plywood or MDF, and then stained Ebony to match living room decor. I hope to get the stand going soon. Drawings are pretty much complete. I had to take into consideration the plumbing to/from the sump I wanted to set up too (and the extra weight of the sump will add stability by weighing the base down). Instead of running the plumbing out back and into the stand as is usually done, I wanted the plumbing to go into the stand from the top, so it exposes a minimum of the plumbing while keeping it as accessible as possible.
Also, I was going to make the stand so that not only does it open from the front, it will open from the sides as well, allowing easier access to everything. Or at least one side will open, so the sump can be removed easily should the need rise.

So far I'm thinking of the 10g tall as a sump, but might opt for a standard 10g if I can fit it in the stand. I'll probably make the stand to fit the 10g standard. We'll see.

For the sections,I'll have the drain line with bubble tower and silencer, an area for the skimmer (Tunze DOC 9002), then 3 baffles to control microbubbles. The middle area will be a refugium with chaeto, and possibly a small prop area for frags, if the lighting I get can accommodate it. Also, with the 10g tall, I'll be able to accommodate a DSB really easily, so I have lots of extra aragonite sand (oolithic) to make a DSB.
The return pump is going to be a Eheim 1250 (317gph @ 0 ft head), max 72" head. I wanted a smaller pump, but because of the stand height and then tank height (21" for tank + 38" from bottom of sump to stand top = 59"), after head loss (output lost due to having to pump up a certain height and through certain fittings), the RC head loss calculator puts it at about 130 gph with 3/4 pipe, and I am using 1/2" (same size as the output of the pump), so I expect further reduction.

The drain will go via an overflow through the tank, and down into the sump. Need to have an overflow made or make one myself.

The drain plumbing presented a problem in that when I got home with all the fittings I needed (Got a great deal courtesy of Tyler of Blue Water Irrigation in Whitby: http://www.shopbwirrigation.com/), I realized that the current configuration would require about 7" of space behind the tank to accommodate the plumbing. I had 4. So after asking on NR and getting the exact answer I needed (http://www.nano-reef.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=174553), I think I can get it down to around 4 - 4.5", which I can work. The only thing is I need to find a place that sells a 1" Street ell Mipt x slip Sched 40 PVC fitting.

So the full (detailed!!) plumbing is like this:
Drain:
Overflow box -> 1" 90 deg elbow slip x fipt -> 1" nipple -> Hayward 1" thread x thread bulkhead ->1" Street ell mipt x slip -> 1 inch length of 1" pvc -> 1" tee -> top goes up to a durso standpipe (quiets overflow) composed of ,1 inch length of 1" pvc -> 1" end cap. Drain goes down to sump via tigerflex 1" flexible spa PVC -> bubble tower to quiet and control microbubbles

Return:
Eheim 1250 -> tigerflex 1/2" flexible spa PVC -> true union valve (control flow) -> tigerflex 1/2" flexible spa PVC -> 1/2" slip x fipt adapter -> 1/2" Locline NPT adapter -> 2x 1/2" 90 deg Locline elbow (to get over lip of tank), 1 ft 1/2" locline (will shorten when it's actually in the tank)-> 1 1/4" flare nozzle

When I was doing this I wish I had come across someone who literally listed out all the parts one would need to make the plumbing.

So all the stuff I need for the plumbing/sump are:
Black 2 sided overflow box
1" street ell mipt x slip <- this guy is going to be a bugger to find.
1" nipple
a small (less than 12") length of 1" PVC - Harold at menagerie has been kind enough to offer me some free 
PVC glue (small container)
Baffles for sump - I think I may get glass ones, as the 10g tall is 20", so I don't think the acrylic will do the job being held in place by only silicone. I can always use egg crate for the tops instead of cutting teeth.

I also need to find someone to drill my tank for me (2" hole), or I can take it back to NAFB to have it drilled.

In terms of the 10g tall presently? The last of the small acro frags I mounted to LR, and left on the frag rack, but it seems to have gotten knocked over, and has now been lost to RTN. So now its down to the big guy, and he's definitely holding strong 
I found another 2 adult Monti eating nudis. Pulled them off, poured over the monti and the frag (found them both on the frag), and then put them back. Hopefully with vigilance, I'll be able to get them all before they have another chance to reproduce. The monti is really getting a lot more healthy. it's starting to have a green sheen without the actinics on, so that's a definite good sign.
I also have multiple heads of the duncan coral shoving new heads coming out at their bases  Now to get the dendro to grow!

So, that's what's going on.


----------



## ameekplec.

Ah, no body cares about my ramblings about PVC pipings. Fair enough.

I'm really happy about the A Echinata I brought home from Sea U Marine. It's browned out a little cause my lights suck, but it's 'healthy' and has got some polyp extension on it too:









I responded to an ad selling a brand new CO2 tank and regulator (The guy won it at the Peel region auction) two days ago, and went to pick it up today. I'm thinking I might put a Calcium reactor on the tank. Yes, it's only 30g of water, but I have seen many nanos with Calcium reactors. All of those tanks were SPS heavy, which is where I'd like to be eventually. Also, all of those people eneded up having to dose a lot o two-part, so instead of that, I could use a calcium reactor. It would further automate things, which is nice. One less thing to have to constantly worry about. I have the CO2 tank and regulator set (I'm selling my FW CO2 set), and a pH controller for the reactor, so all I need to do is find a good small calcium reactor. Research to follow.

When I was there, I asked to see his set up, and he had some really nice zoas (he brought them in from the states..some really neat ones). He also had a frag of a really nice purple Montipora digitata. Yes, I know, you're all saying, "Well Eric, don't you possibly still have montipora eating nudibranchs in your tank?" Yes, possibly I may still have them. But for $5 for the frag, I couldn't say no.

I scrubbed the frag plug, and did a light once over of the frag with a toothbrush, then did a 15 minute dip in Tropic Marin Pro Coral Cure (double strength), and then scrubbed the plug and coral again, and did a rinse in the TMPCC and then went over the frag a few times with a pipette and clean SW. I really need a QT system.
Anyways, when satisfied that is was clean (a few more scrubs of the toothbrush over the whole thing), it's up on my frag rack so I can closely monitor it.


----------



## conix67

What's the reason for choosing Eheim for return pump? I thought it would need to be primed if you lose power. Just curious.

Anyway, I'd like to see some drawings of your plans.


----------



## Ciddian

LOL me and PVC plans?? My brain works better with pictures so i cant wait to see how it comes out!

The new additions are lovely..


----------



## ameekplec.

Eheim since it's better than a Mag drive pump, and more highly recommended. It would have been $30 - $40 less for the Mag of equivalent size, and I felt that it would be worht it just to spend the extra few bucks to get the better return pump. Plus the Eheims from what I have read everywhere are dead slient, which is important.

lol. All my plans are on paper. I tried google sketch up, but I can't learn it fast enough to make it worth it right now.

Well, since CUPE 3903 went on strike at York, I can't get in to do my research. So I figured it would eb a gret opportunity to get things to make my stand and get the plumbing parts I need.

First stop of the day was to Ontario Plastic Fabricators (1680 Midland Avenue (Betwwen ellesmere and lawrence), http://www.ontarioplastics.ca/customerSupport/contact.php) to get two 1" Street ell 90 degree male x slip fittings to complete collecting plumbing parts for the sump.

They have all the fittings you will need there. And a very convenient location, and very nice staff.

They didn't have any black acrylic, so I got referred to Warehoused Plastic Sales (90 Venture drive (morningside/sheppard), http://www.theplasticstore.com/), got black acrylic and the baffles for my sump (I wan;t exactly sure fo the size I needed, so I just got them to cut me four 73/4" x 18" pieces, which I can always trim down later). I also got Weldon 16 and Weldon 4 there too, so I'm going to attempt do DIY my black acrylic overflow. Upcoming update.

After that I headed out to the Home Depot there to get the lumber and plywood for my stand.

I had to recalculate some heights and such, as originally I planned for a 42" (3.5 foot) high stand, but scaled it back 6 inches, which allowed me to keep it to one 4' x 8' sheet of 1/2" Oak veneer ply. As my father is very handy and good at DY projects, I had never even considered that you could have lumber cut at the store. But since I am not as DIY handy, I had all the pieces cut there, so that saves me a lot of time and effort handling a huge sheet. Not to mention, everything fit nicely in the car. On the way home I realized soemthing in the design I had not considered before which now necessitates me making an additional cut in both the side boards, but it'll make the whole thing a lot nicer, so it's going to happen for sure. But I'll have to cut it, and I'm not too DIY.
Also got some veneer edging, black stain, polyurethane, wood filler, a veneer trimmer, and PVC glue. Dang, forgot teflon tape.

Well, I have my afternoon and evening cut out for me already. Time to cut the 2 x 4 to size and start building!


----------



## Ciddian

awee thats a shame the place went on strike but yay for more work on the tank!


----------



## Sunstar

oooooh me likes woodworking!


----------



## ameekplec.

Well, a few hours later here it is:









joking! That was at about 7 pm when I had just put a few things together, when I realized that I had the wrong measurements on the bottom pieces. Lucky I had almost a full 2 x 4 x 12 left over, so I just recut 4x 16 inch lengths and cut one 13 inch length down to 12.

I sanded down and leveled the 2x4 stand. the rest of the last 4 hours has been working on the oak plywood doors sides.

The plan is like this: the door in the front opens on one side (haven't chosen yet). The door is a single 20" x 30" piece. I will not have handles, but they will all latch magnetically for the cleanest possible look. All hinges are hidden inside.

The sides will both open exposing the sides of the stand. this will let me get at things easier, as they will inevitably be all jammed into there, and I anticipate that the stand will be quite full.

The back panel will be drilled with a few holes to allow cords to be pulled through.

I spent a lot of time tonight gluing the plywood veneer strip to the cut ends of the plywood. All the pieces look pretty good so far, and I can't wait to put it all together.

Four of the panels (two side panels and the corresponding door) were cut to 37" accidentally by the wood cutter at Home Depot. sigh. So tomorrow, I'm going to have to break out the table saw and fix that. Oh well. At least I got all my cuts free today.

As for costs today for the stand:
13.84 2" x 4" (4)
69.17 4' x 8' 1 sheet of 1/2" Oak Veneer plywood
1.95 Sponge sander
10.98 50' of Oak Veneer (13/16")
15.18 Polyurethane
17.73 Black Stain
5.98 Stainable wood filler
25.70 recessed hinges (2 pairs)

160.53 For the stand materials so far. haven't included yet hinges for the front door...need o decide which ones to use. I have a lot of stuff to return to Home Depot now....

Aaand my finger hurts like hell. the casualty of the stand is that I smashed (real good too) my index finger on my left hand. ow.

The last steps to assembly of the stand will be to drill holes for the drain and return lines (1 1/4" and 3/4" holes respectively). I think I'll hold out on drilling them till I have the tank in place though. 
Anyways, off to bed now. Got to wake up crazy early to get into the lab.
I hope to be done tomorrow and have it ready to start staining!


----------



## hojimoe

eeek Eric, I think you overbought ont he plywood, 69.17 4' x 8' 1 sheet of 1/2" Oak Veneer plywood

.... $70 basically....I $on TWO SHEETS of 5.2mm (1/4") though... of mahtani or something, very similar to oak

however are you doing trim/mouldings on yours? or going to conseal the edges another way?

I spent a lot on trims


----------



## ameekplec.

Well an update on the stand.

It's almost done. All I have to do is put the hinges on the doors (all three).

Here are some pics. It's pretty much where it will be going. Right between the kitchen and living room area. You can see all the stuff for it on the floor (plumbing, spray paint, heater etc etc).










Here is a shot with the front door 'open':









And one of the side doors 'open'









Jim, the Oak veneer plywood was a bit expensive, but I really like Oak. And I'm not using any trim. I'm using an iron on Oak veneer trim for all the visible edges. $10.88 for a 50 foot roll, which did all the edges with about 5 feet to spare. 
Here's a pic of a joint showing the cut faces of the plywood. Not bad for a $11 product. I'll fill the end gaps (<1mm) with stainable wood filler, but besides that I think it looks real sharp.








Actually the best spent $5 of the stand build was the veneer trimmer. Great little tool for making straight edges on the veneer.

Well guys, it's here. I have talked about it for weeks now, and it's finally arrived. Quang gave me the call, and now I see the light. It's very beautiful.










It's pretty freaking sweet. When I first saw it in the store and we hooked it up, it's definitely very bright. And big! 20 x 4 x 12 (my tank is 16 x 8, so it's bigger by 4 inches in both directions!). There's a lot of blue, but that's probably because I've gotten used to the color temp of the 10 000 K bulb with no actinics.

The only downside to the fixture is the fans. They're LOUD! Any ideas on quieting them down?

As for the corals, everything has more pop and colour. The monti cap is actually green!! The pictures don't capture it, but the polyps are all nice and green 








I think looking back, you can tell that it's grown a lot in a few weeks. I was a bit concerned that the underside was getting white and maybe being eaten again my monti eating nudis, but the size of the area and the progession and lack of damage to the coral made me think otherwise. I think (and Quang agreed) that it's the fact that the coral is growing and that part of the underside no longer gets light, so its white now. Let hope that's true!

Finger has been really growing well, with new fingers coming up:









The Acro echinata is looking so nice! You can't tell from the pics, but it has a light green/jade colour flourescence to it. very nice 









And the requisite FTS (has been a few weeks since the last one):









Next steps are:
Install hinges and put on doors 
Stain and apply polyurethane

clean tank and install bulkhead/fittings
put together plumbing

assemble overflow box
figure out and cut and glue in baffles - I'll probably do this after moving everything over. My current plan is to move everything into the new tank, and use a 5g tank as a temporary sump tank till I get the 10g tall glued and ready.


----------



## Ciddian

Fantastic stuff Eric! 

THat coraline is really taking off isnt it? Seems like there is so much more


----------



## KnaveTO

Looking good there Eric!!


----------



## Sunstar

if I ever get a salt tank, I'll want to infect mine with the purple coraline... that's my favourite colour


----------



## Pleconomous

Freaking sweet to say the least  ! Been following this thread and I have to say well done! Love the tank.


----------



## ameekplec.

Thanks guys!!

I really think that this in this hobby, as much as the things "set in stone" are generally good guidelines, it all comes down to research and understanding. So far, I think the tank is doing great, despite not following "guidelines". 

The coralline is definitely coming along with a lot of the lighter lavender colour coralline, and more of the deep red coralline taking over slowly. The lower 'shelf' is a piece of Hatian LR from QB aquarium, so I've been told that it will grow much green coralline, and so far it is mostly green. The duncan corals (which have started to sprout heads like crazy!) have this sweeeeet orange coralline, but it's not spreading anywhere fast, as much as I wish it would.

I think I'm ready for fish again soon. I really like the sixline wrasse, so I think I'll be in the market for one soon.

I have a sexy shrimp that it will probably try to eat, so it will get put into the AC fuge for now until I can find a permanent home for it.

Oh yeah, I won an auction for a frag pack over at AP, and its being delivered tomorrow morning. Photos are surely to come!


----------



## ameekplec.

Got some fraaaaaaags!! Won an auction for them on AP. The list:
Green base brown polyp Acropora milipora
Tan base, green polyp Acropora granulosa
Blue/turquiose Acropora tenius
purple tip staghorn
pink with green tip bird's nest
Acropora loripes
purple montipora digitata
Montipora sp. (lavender base with green polyps)

The pictures:

(The crappiest picture) Staghorn and Acropora tenius









(From L to R) Acropora milipora, Acropora granulosa, Acropora tenius









(L to R) Acropora loripes, pink with green tip bird's nest









Purple montipora digitata









Unidentified montipora









Now for a major rearrangement of everything. I won't be removing the plugs (they're all encrusted), and since I'm moving the tank soon (don't know exactly when). I'll just leave them be for now and stick them wherever they fit, or crazy glue a few that are mounted to LR.

Oh yeah, here's the hitch hiker mushroom I got.
Pre-new lights:









Now:









If I've got any of the ID's wrong (it's what I got from the seller), let me know


----------



## papik

*amazed....*

So I woke up this morning to enjoy my nice cup of java with my morning smoke and was so delighted to see this thread&#8230; wow was I amazed! Thank you so much ameekplec for all the pictures and updates, and I must say, I'm highly jealous. I have my first FW tank up and running beautifully, I should post some pics&#8230; Its still a work in progress&#8230; I love your corals and your tank is stunning&#8230; Just wanted to share&#8230;.


----------



## Sunstar

Your passion for the sea life is contagious. Those are so pretty, I can't wait to see it when your tank grows in.


----------



## Ciddian

awe man.. Nice job on the pack!


----------



## ameekplec.

Sunstar said:


> Your passion for the sea life is contagious. Those are so pretty, I can't wait to see it when your tank grows in.


When I was young, I wanted to be a marine biologist. And I've always loved anything in the water, so this is really fun learning about everything I can, even if it's not related to what's in or going into the tank.

I can't wait to see it grow out too. But I'm a tinkerer, so it's so hard to just leave everything be. For now, getting the new tank ready is keeping my hands out of the tank most of the time. I realized only two days ago that one of the best vantage points for viewing the tank is not from my desk right in front of it, but rather from my bed. Never realized how good it looks as a whole 

I really hope this tank is going to grow out like I have envisioned: a lot of brightly coloured acroporas and montiporas along the top, some of the nice delicate looking acroporas (lokani, granulosa, echinata, etc) in the upper middle, with montis in the lower middle, with some LPS like the duncans and sun coral and dendrophyllia along the lower reaches, accompanied by a few varieties of zoas and ric/mushrooms along the bottom. Might even add some other LPS if they really strike me as nice. There are only a few (one or two) acans/blastos/micros that I've seen so far that I like, so maybe one might make it in there too.



Ciddian said:


> awe man.. Nice job on the pack!


Thanks! I really am happy with it, and the frags were a good pice too at $20 each. The acro frags online would easily have been $40 - $70 each, so it's a great deal. And I was looking for a nice milipora and the granulosa here too, so it's nice to have some. Frags for all when they all grow up big and strong 

On the new tank front, I got the drain plumbing installed. I put in the bulkhead, the street ell and the T and the cap, and painted them all black with Krylon spray paint. Looks pretty good. The main thing I need now is the return pump (picking up tonight from BA), and a 10g tank. I've decided to go with a regular 10g, so I can put a shelf over it and really take advantage of the 80 cm height I have in the stand.
Oh yeah, I also got a deal on 2 sets of these lights:http://www.reefconcept.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=27_141&products_id=959
Current USA Nova Extreme T5HO x2 18" 36W

Two of them for $100, BNIB. The guy had 3, in case anyone wants the last one: http://www.pricenetwork.ca/deal/Lighting_power_heads-207496.html

I'll be using one set as the refugium light (which hopefully will let me effective utilize the sump/refugium as a propagation area), and the other set when I set up the 10g again


----------



## conix67

I'm taking the 3rd one, I hope  . Also the LED module. In the Ad he said power compact, but Nova extremes are all T5s so I believe he's mistaken.

I hope this will be a good enough upgrade for my poor GBTA.

Where's the picture of your new tank!


----------



## ameekplec.

lol, I msg'd him about taking all three after, figuring it would be good over a qt tank. And yeah, I talked to him on the phone, and they are the T5HO's. $150 for all three? Not bad for 6x 18W T5HO, considering the fixture I got was twice that...

Do you have the power module for the powerbrites? If not, then you have to order one to power that module.

FTS? It's night time now. Maybe tomorrow


----------



## Sunstar

you are a man who can clearly see what he wants, from your description. I wish you the best of luck and somehow, I think I can see what you want as well.


----------



## conix67

ameekplec. said:


> lol, I msg'd him about taking all three after, figuring it would be good over a qt tank. And yeah, I talked to him on the phone, and they are the T5HO's. $150 for all three? Not bad for 6x 18W T5HO, considering the fixture I got was twice that...
> 
> Do you have the power module for the powerbrites? If not, then you have to order one to power that module.
> 
> FTS? It's night time now. Maybe tomorrow


OMG. You're nasty! Let me know if you change your mind. If this one is good enough replacement for my current 28W PC light, I can give you that one cheap!

As for the PowerBrite power module, I was going to see if I could use a generic power adapter first. However, I probably won't be purchasing just the PowerBrite as I was planning to use these two together.


----------



## BWI

Great little tank!


----------



## ameekplec.

Thanks Tyler!

95% of the plumbing for the new tank was supplied by BWI. And the Eheim 1250 for the return was initially recommended by Tyler too. 

He set me up with everything I needed (except for one specialty fitting), and explained how to set everything up.

Great guy, highly recommend for all your aquarium plumbing needs


----------



## ameekplec.

Today I traded some duncan heads to Ross for a 10g standard tank and another heater. I've decided, after some input from another member (the one who I got the frag pack from) on this layout for the sump:









The only thing that is different is that the drain/return side is 4.5 inches wide, and the tunze will be mounted on the inside wall of the drain side, with the return basically just coming straight down from the t fitting.
With this design, there were several things considered. I wanted to use the refugium as a propagation/hospital area, so I wanted to have as much usage of the area as possible. Second, I got wind of and picked up a great deal on an 18" T5HO fixture (uses the same bulbs as my DT main fixture), so I wanted to take full advantage of the length of the fixture. So I came to the length wise design. The drain line empties into the drain area where the Tunze 9002 is mounted. After which is a bubble trap which spills over into the refugium/prop area. The refugium/prop area is about 4.5" x 19.75" x 9". The return section is 11.75" x 4.5" x 9", so at 317 GPH (full flow at 0 ft head on the eheim 1250), it takes the pump about 20 seconds to empty the compartment. To combat this, I put teeth into a 7" section of the baffle, as this can handle over 400 GPH (according to the RC overflow calculator).

Here are some pics of it pre assembled. I used weldon 4 to bond and weldon 16 to seal the joints:
Parts:









Drain side (with bubble trap):









Over top:









I also assembled the overflow:
Parts:









From the front:









Inside:









I cut all of these today on a table saw with a blade meant for plastics, finishing, etc. I think the teeth look pretty good, considering they were done mostly freehand. Mostly all straight cuts 

I was in the process of gluing everything, but I ran out of silicone. Silly me. So the overflow is siliconed in, but I have to trim the silicone tomorrow to clean up the job a bit. The sump baffles are mostly in, but I didn't have enough to finish two of the plexi to glass junctions, so I'll have to get some more silicone and finish that tomorrow. Sorry, no pics of everything so far, I forgot my camera at my parent's house.

I also cut all the spa-flex plumbing and put the fittings for the true union valve and the eheim 1250 onto the return side. Hopefully I am ready for a leak test by mid week, giving everything 24~48 hrs to cure. In the mean time I'll finish off the stand.

And, since I have not had one in a while:

FTS 16-11-2008:


----------



## conix67

Nice. I can use this as a reference for my sump, when I upgrade mine. Again, thanks for sharing everything with us.

Few questions:

* what are the red lines for in your diagram?

* are you planning to use any filter floss in your sump?

* What are weldon 4/16?

* Where did you find these acrylic plates? They are not plexiglass, are they?

* I don't see any fish or shrimps in your FTS. I know you don't have a new fish yet, but where is the pistol shrimp and cleaner shrimp?


----------



## Ciddian

OOhh and ameekplec, can you take shots of how the water drains in and comes out of the sump? I am really interested. This looks fantastic


----------



## ameekplec.

@Conix: The red lines in the original drawing were support beams that I proposed, but ksalt (the guy helping me with the sump layout) felt they were unnecesary, so they never went into the final plan.

I don't know yet if I'll use any filter floss-type media. I'm hoping the skimmer will be enough to pull most of that stuff out, But we'll see. I'm also thinking about making phosphban/granulated activated carbon reactors (DIY, to fit the space in my stand), so that will also help with water clarity.

Weldon 4 and 16 are solvents to bond acrylic. These are not plexiglass sheets, plexiglass apparently tends to yellow and become brittle over time, where acrylic does not. Weldon 4 is a really thin solvent, and weldon 16 is much thicker.

I bought the acrylic at warehoused plastics (Sheppard/morningside) I'm sure there was a better place to get it, but that's where I went.

The pistol shrimp (i'm not even sure it is, but it's a rock dweller, not a substrate digger) is almost never seen, and I'll I've ever seen of it is the tip of it's claws and a molting.

As for the shrimp, I came home yesterday after taking the FTS to find it dead. Don't know why. Peppermint shrimp and other inverts are all fine. I did look at after taking it out, and found a bulge on one side, so maybe that had something to do with it?

Jess, the drain looks like this:
(took them the other day)
From the back:









From the Right side (will be visible, so I can check of anything makes it inside or is clogging it up):









The plumbing is as follows (all 1") bulkhead -> male x slip street ell -> about 2" of pipe (to connect fittings) -> tee fitting -> up to a short length of pipe and then an end cap (for the durso standpipe), down to spaflex flexible PVC tubing, into the stand and into the drain section of the pump.

As for the return, it's just going over the edge, not drilled. I didn't want to commit to any particular location for it, so it just comes up from the return pump, through the stand and then over the edge of the tank with loc line fittings.

I'll get more pictures later in the week. I have to finish my thesis proposal by tomorrow!!


----------



## Ciddian

AHhh i see now! Thank you for the photos 

Good luck with your Thesis!


----------



## ameekplec.

Been doing the leak test since monday, and so far, no leaks and everything runs great. I initially had a problem with the overflow not being able to keep up with the Eheim 1250 return pump, so I had to dial it back. I solved that by making the teeth wider by removing two of the teeth:








You can see that two large gaps are made. But this way I don't have to dial back the return pump, and now it's at full blast.

Stand is 99% finished. Now I just have to apply two or three coats of the stain, and do some finishing touches, and it's ready to go. I hooked up almost everything, and it's already a mess of cords. Hopefully I can cram everything in there and still keep it somewhat organized.

Looking at the 10g, I've decided to run either chemi-pure or activated carbon, so I got a two little fishies phosban reactor in a trade for rics. I'm washing it out tonight with vinegar just to clean it up, and went to BA to see if they had carbon or chemi-pure, but they don't so I'll just order it from petsandponds.com tonight. Hopefully this improves my water clarity so I'll have better colours from my SPS corals. Right now they're doing pretty good, but I definitely think the water could be clearer.

After losing my two-spot goby about a month ago, the sand bed has been getting progressively dirtier, despite the hermits coming through it daily, so I went up to Sea U Marine today to get either some Narcissus or cerith snails. Ken only had Narcissus, so I got three Tongan Narcissus snails. I'll probably get more in the future, but for now, 3 was good. Hopefully Menagerie has some ceriths still.

Also, while up there, I got another cleaner shrimp, since I was missing the shrimps. I also picked up a beautiful little Six line wrasse!! I've had my eye on one for a while, and was definitely going to get one. He's happily swimming about now. Every time he passes by the sexy shrimp, it freaks out and starts to wag his tail like mad at the six line wrasse. Guess he knows that eventually the wrasse will try to eat him. I'll take him out before that.

Here are a few pics of the little guy:

Checking out the new digs:









A bunch of shots just cruising around:




































I held off on more corals. Ken had some nice frags, but I just got a whack of frags, and I'm getting at least 2 or 3 more next weekend from fragalot. So I held strong and just got what I came for. Well, except for the magnesium test. Picked up a Salifert one on Ken's recommendation. Apparently the Elos test kits go in gradations of 75 ppm, whereas the Saliferts go by 25 ppm, so Salifert it was.

I can't wait to have everything move over to the 20. I can't believe the real estate that will open up with twice the space. A lot more room to muck about in! Actually, all I have planned is to maybe make the rock wall into a 'C' shape, and have a bommie (rock island) in one of the front corners, and lots of sand in the rest of the parts. Can't wait!


----------



## Ciddian

ohhh yes i heard great things about those tests. The new wrasse is fantastic...


----------



## conix67

Looks good and sounds good so far! The six line wrasse looks nice too. How big does it get? Is he compatible with clowns?

I cannot wait till your 20G is complete with all inhabitants. 

However, I have a feeling that you'd be on your way starting up a 40G by then  

Pictures of all your frags please!


----------



## blossom112

where is this place you got the 6line ,i have been looking for one .


----------



## ameekplec.

lol, no, no upgrades on this guy for a while. But the next system I set up is definitely going to be a four footer for sure at the very minimum 

Blossom, I got my sixline from Sea U Marine (Woodbine/hwy 7). If you've never been there before, I highly highly recommend you go. Ken is one of th best guys I have dealt with at any store, and he always gives a great deal.


----------



## KnaveTO

ameekplec. said:


> lol, no, no upgrades on this guy for a while. But the next system I set up is definitely going to be a four footer for sure at the very minimum
> 
> Blossom, I got my sixline from Sea U Marine (Woodbine/hwy 7). If you've never been there before, I highly highly recommend you go. Ken is one of th best guys I have dealt with at any store, and he always gives a great deal.


I second that!


----------



## ameekplec.

conix67 said:


> Looks good and sounds good so far! The six line wrasse looks nice too. How big does it get? Is he compatible with clowns?
> 
> I cannot wait till your 20G is complete with all inhabitants.
> 
> However, I have a feeling that you'd be on your way starting up a 40G by then
> 
> Pictures of all your frags please!


I've read that they stay very small, about 2.75 - 3.25 inches, so very suitable for nano tanks.

In terms of compatibility, I have read a lot of varying accounts; some have got their six line wrasse first, and then when adding other fish (usually smaller) the wrasse beats them up. Others have said that their wrasse didn't bother the others at all.

When I get that pair of onyx perculas, my plan is just to add them in and see what happens. If the six line starts to bother them, I'll remove the six line wrasse to another holding tank for a while until the clowns have a chance to become established, then re-introduce the six line and hope that no problems arise.

And I still would like to try another twin spot goby  So, four fish in ~25g of water. Not bad.

I can't wait either to have everything in the 20. Except that staining a large stand in a condo isn't logistically easy - I need to find a location to stain the stand, but nothing comes to mind. Maybe in our parking spot. Oh, and I have to find the time to do it. I just got my thesis proposal back from my supervisor, and I think she had written more on each page than I had. lol


----------



## ameekplec.

*The full Monti!!!!*

Well, instead of driving out to Guelph today, Burc met me at NAFB! Woot!

I collected my two montipora colonies, and while I was at NAFB, I checked out the cultured SPS they have (some verynice Acros and Montis), and picked up a sweet green tip, white base pink polyp Montipora digitata. I think I may have a montipora addiction.

Here are the new family members:
Green and red:



























Green tip pink polyp monti:


















I also recently added Chemi-pure elite to my AC 70 second chamber. After only a few hours, I noticed an improvement in the water clarity as evidenced by better florescence of the corals and more pop of the colour. After 4 days, it's really amazing to see thing starting to colour up even more. I can't wait to see some of the long term effects on the actual colour of the coral. Should be good 

I had to do a bit of a rescape to accommodate the new montis, and I really like how it looks right now.
FTS:


----------



## Sunstar

you have coral collectoritis...  just as well I am still with plants for now. corals are a bit over my budget. loving it!


----------



## Ciddian

Hey Eric, how are you connecting your new additions to the rock? Everything looks fantastic!


----------



## Sunstar

question: can corals spontaniously colonise something? as in, say 10 inches away from any coral, a new group starts?


----------



## ameekplec.

Ciddian said:


> Hey Eric, how are you connecting your new additions to the rock? Everything looks fantastic!


I'm not 

This tank is moving in a week or so. So I didn't want to permanently affix anything, so everything is just stuck on with dabs of easily removable super-glue.

When I fix everything for real, I will be using epoxy and super glue.

Not sure about the spontaneous colonization for hard corals, but I do know other types of corals can colonize and spread very quickly.


----------



## Sunstar

easily removable super glue.... Oxymoron isn't that?


----------



## BWI

Erik you've got a great little tank my friend! like i told you i want some frags!


----------



## ameekplec.

Thanks Tyler!

I unwrapped my new 75gpd Purely H2O 4-stage RO/DI unit today. Can't wait to start making me some 0 TDS water 

First I have to figure how to set everything up 

Well, I've discovered a few things lately. Mostly to do with SPS on SPS violence, but some SPS vs softie scruffs too, and here's what I found:

Pocilliopora damicornis vs duncan coral - Duncan coral wins

Green montipora digitata vs staghorn acro - stag wins

Green montipora digitata vs Green milipora - milie wins

Montipora capicornis vs duncan coral - monti cap wins

Pink polyp montipora digitata vs blue/green/orange ricordea - montipora wins

Sun coral vd Dendrophyllia - tie.


----------



## hojimoe

ameekplec. said:


> Thanks Tyler!
> 
> I unwrapped my new 75gpd Purely H2O 4-stage RO/DI unit today. Can't wait to start making me some 0 TDS water
> 
> First I have to figure how to set everything up
> 
> Well, I've discovered a few things lately. Mostly to do with SPS on SPS violence, but some SPS vs softie scruffs too, and here's what I found:
> 
> Pocilliopora damicornis vs duncan coral - Duncan coral wins
> 
> Green montipora digitata vs staghorn acro - stag wins
> 
> Green montipora digitata vs Green milipora - milie wins
> 
> Montipora capicornis vs duncan coral - monti cap wins
> 
> Pink polyp montipora digitata vs blue/green/orange ricordea - montipora wins
> 
> Sun coral vd Dendrophyllia - tie.


rock vs paper - paper wins...what?
rock vs scissors - rock wins
paper vs scissors - scissors wins

always thought rock can punch through paper


----------



## ameekplec.

It was laminated.


----------



## Sunstar

Pics Give us Pics and I thought the same thing as Hojimoe


----------



## hojimoe

ameekplec. said:


> It was laminated.


my rock was sharp


----------



## quangbui

ok erik its time for you to seperate those things before your tank becomes a war zone
softies at the bottom sps at the top
lol
in nature they don't mix like that!


----------



## ameekplec.

Te only reason the monti met the ric is because the monti gut pushed off my frag rack onto the bottom of the tank. As for the LPS vs SPS, the duncan needs to be moved down a bit, but I haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## ameekplec.

Well, I got the stand all stained all nice and black, the RO/DI hooked up and pumping out 0 TDS water (Thanks BWI!), and salt water all mixed up.

I bought a little bag of IO salt from BA since I've been using their pre-mixed water since I started. I just got a little bag, so I'm going to pick up some DD salt from Sea U Marine (Hope they have some left), and then gradually switch over to the good stuff.

Right now the tank water is a bit cloudy. Why? I did a stupid and forgot the rinse the GAC before hooking the phosban reactor back up to the tank. The result? Grey water! Running filter floss for the last few days, and it's getting there.

The SW's been in there for a day or two and heated up and aerated, so I added some LS and LR and chaeto I had sitting in a bucket to the refugium. I've seen a few pods, and when I threw it in, there were a few bristle worms in there for sure. Looks nice. The GF liked the chaeto and sand and rocks already  Maybe convincing her to let me get the 100+ gallon tank won't be so hard after all...

I think I can join the flooded floor club now  Last night I hooked up the Tunze 9002 skimmer I have, and turned up the air all the way (as I had been recommended to do). Then we watched a movie and went to sleep. I woke up this morning to an unfamiliar gurgling sound, but put it off to the overflow/drain being a little noisier than I remember. 
So I got out of bed, and just went to check on the tank. Everything looks good....except for the puddle on the floor? F%#[email protected]*!!!!! I open up the stand, and surely enough, the collection cup on the skimmer is full, and gurgling away! I turn off the power to most everything, and start mopping up. Didn't lose too much water, except there's salt spray everywhere in the stand, and water leaked out onto the floor. Oh yeah, hardwood floor.

So I mopped everything up, and the floor looks ok. Hopefully it'll stay that way.

Going to be moving everything over hopefully tonight. I have to get a rubbermaid tub tonight so I can move all the corals down without incident hopefully. 
The plan is to move all the corals into the tub, and while I do everything else, have a heater and powerhead keeping it all nice in there. I'll bag a few of the acroporas and monti so they don't get damaged, and the leather I'll separate too so he doesn't piss everything else off.
Stick all the LR in buckets with water, and the LS I'll rinse out in the remaining water and into a bucket it'll go.
Drive everything over to the new place, put in base rock, add sand, let it settle (I'll add a powerhead with a quickfilter attachment and floss to take out some of the particulate matter), add a few of the softies, ricordeas and mushrooms and zoas back in. For the SPS, I'll leave them in the rubbermaid (or a small 5g) with heater and powerhead till tomorrow, and call it a night. Tomorrow I'll reglue everything down onto the LR and admire my work.

Sounds good?


----------



## conix67

I surely admire your detailed plan. I just can't see anything can go wrong with that plan!


----------



## UnderTheSea

Sounds like things are coming along nicely.

Welcome to the Wet Floor Club. I've had 90g spill in my basement as well as running my RO unit for 12 hrs before noticing my 35g contain was full ohhh about 8 hrs prior to. Let's just say the wife was not happy about those mishaps. I'm just so glad that my setup is in the basement and the drain is close to my tank.


----------



## ameekplec.

As some of you may know, I have been in Japan since mid-December, hence the lack of updates. During the time I was away my girlfriend has been looking after my tank, dosing Ca and kH every 3 days and feeding the tank every third day as well with mysis. In the time I was away, the six lined wrasse found it's way into the sump and had gotten stuck in the bubble trap, so she called a few friends to enlist them to fish the fish out. Long story short, the little guy is happily back in the DT. She even topped up the RO/DI reservoir and made more RO/DI water! ... I have a keeper for sure 

I had no idea what to expect when I got home. I had had some updates on the tank, but didn't want to ask too much about lest it sound in our conversations like I was more concerned in the tank...
Anyway, all I knew is that a few of the corals came unglued and some fell to the bottom; I thought for sure those would be goners. I wasn't sure what to expect otherwise.

When I got back, the first thing I noticed was a giant strand or three of chaeto blowing out the MP-20. 
Besides that, not too much bad. The corals have pretty good colour, and the SPS look great. Even the ones that fell onto the bottom look ok. Guess these little T5HO are pretty decent.

Doesn't look like there was a whole lot of growth, probably since there hasn't been a WC in over three weeks, and I left just after the whole tank was set up. Tunze Osmolator has been working like a champ, and thanks to dosing of Ca and kH, everything hasn't gone to hell. Also, the SPS that previously had browned out a little have really gotten light in colour, probably thanks to me not being around to overfeed everything.

I took all of the following pics even before getting my hands in the tank again.

So without further ado, a FTS:









My montiporas:
The digitatas all look great. They show some growth, albeit just a little:









The cap doesn't look quite the same. When I left, it has a deep brown/green colour. Now it has no flourescence, and is a lot lighter in colour, almost orange-red:









The other SPS:








The A. Jacquelinae looks great, has really lightened in colour, and the growing tips are a light blue colour. The A. tenius is looking good too. The green millie in the background is doing great too. The only problem with these guys is that I guess some strands of chaeto got stuck in the A Jacquelinae and started to grow some algae, but the rest of it looks great, even with a bit of polyp extension.

The LPS:








Don't look so hot. The sun coral has adefinite grey colour to it. Some spot feeding is definitely due. Dendro looks ok, but probably couls use some spot feeding too.









The Duncan coral half looks great, half is not open. Oh well. The tentacles look very stringy, something I've never seen. I think with some spot feeding, they should go back to being all bubbly and happy.

The softies:








I've never seen this with my finger leather, but it's got some polyp extension, and it looks hot! I'm very pleased with this coral.

The other softies are doing pretty good too. The zoas, well they're doing their thing being zoas. The chili coral is red and chiling upside down. My blue ricordea looks different now, less bubbly, but looks great nonetheless.

Also my fuge was choked full of cheato. So much that light didn't get to the bottom of the fuge:








I removed a good bagful of it.

All in all, I'm pretty impressed at how the tank looks. I'll be doing a WC today along with a few other housekeeping things in the tank.


----------



## blossom112

Looks awesome .........she did a great job 4 you !!!


----------



## ameekplec.

Here are shots of the stand left, right and center:









Left side: You can see my wonderful 5g reservoir for top ups via the Osmolator. I'll have to do something about that for sure.



















The stand itself has three doors: one on each side, and one from the front, which allows for ease of access to everything that's crammed into there.

The sump:









My power center:








I have the actinics turn on and off an hour before the rest of the lights, and the fuge light turn on on a cycle opposite to the main lights. I have yet to install the moon lights, but they'll work on opposite cycle to the actinics.
Other things plugged in:
Vortech
Maxijet (feeding phosban reactor packed with GAC)
Osmolator
Eheim 1250 (return pump)
Heater

I have the Tunze 9002 skimmer in there, but not plugged in. No need for it yet.

And some more pictures of the corals 

Orange digitata:


















Green digitata:









Pociolliopora damicornis:









Milipora:









Acropora:


----------



## Sunstar

lovely... hope they all perk up!


----------



## Ciddian

Awe eric! So happy everything went well while you had been away!  Tank looks just great ^^


----------



## ameekplec.

Thanks!

Everything is looking a bit more colourful after 2 water changes, about 10% each. The monti cap seems to be suffering the most, as the new growth on the edges appears a bit puffy and swollen. I can't recall what parameter is said to most affect monti caps, but I checked (I hadn't bothred till this point..) my kH and Ca and kH was down to 5 and Ca was somewhere around 380 ppm. A few more water changes and diligent dosing of kH and Ca will hopefully help. Haven't tested for Mg either, but I'm sure it's out of whack too.

I'm going to look into getting a reactor for GFO to reduce any phosphates, as I have a bit of cyano issues here and there.

I added 5 new corals that were "rescues" from NAFB - they were slightly bleached. The affected corals are coming around nicely - no RTN and polyps are extended on a few of them. 

I also picked up a blue lollipop tunicate from Sea U Marine. I should have taken some pics before the heads came off, but hopefully they'll grow back soon enough.

I really need to give some thought to the positioning of the corals. I have the monti digis on the highest area of the tank, but since they need less light than Acroporas, I think they'll be moved to the upper-middle sections to make way for the higher light SPS. Updates to come 

Also, I've been really thinking of a LPS to add, and I kind of like a frogspawn, maybe a torch. I like the wavyness and motion that it would bring into the tank. Also would like a lobo brain or some other nice flashy LPS for the sand bed, along with a nice crocea clam. I've seen two last month at BA that had amazing pattern and colouration so now I'm holding out till I see something I really like. Already know where it's going


----------



## Sunstar

pictures are a must. And rescues too? I hope it all perks up!


----------



## ameekplec.

Pictures...are coming. Along with more frags from Burc (Fragalot), including a <hopefully> very sexy dark blue aussie Acropora tenius frag


----------



## Ciddian

OOhhhhh very nice! Cant wait!


----------



## ameekplec.

The tank has come around quite a lot in the last 2 weeks since I've come back. My monti cap looks much better - I had to remount it to the rock, but it looks better now. The SPS are looking good and starting to colour up more. I can't wait to start running GFO to get rid of any traces of phosphtes if they're still going on.

My chaeto is growing like mad. I had to pull some today too. In 2 weeks it has grown to fill the refugium again.

I ordered a bunch of frags from Burc (Fragalot) as soon as the recent assortment came up - 7 SPS and 5 0r 6 zoas ( few of them nice deepwater ones too) and a blue favite, which I'm excited to see in person. I think the DW zoa frags from him are a great deal at 5 - 7 polyps per. I took a look at the colonies at NAFB today, and most colonies sit at about 40 - 60 polyps (I estimate). For the same $60, you can get 6 different morphs. Anyways, I have some growing in to do. Expecting delivery this week of frags 

Today I went to NAFB to check out the DW zoas tey got in - but nothing was open so I didn't get anything. But they werent my primary aim. 

Went downstairs to the fishroom to check it out. Saw it righ away - twin-spot goby. Oooh la la. But there's another fish I'm here to check out. And then I spot it. A few of them. Ask the gf which she likes better, the twin-spot gobies or the )@!^*$ $!#@(%^. I'm here to get two either way, as it would work in the 20, but Im leaning to the )@!^*$ $!#@(%^. 
An then, she says, "I like these guys. They look a little mean, but cute too. Let's get the )@!^*$ $!#@(%^. Can I name them?" Sweet SWEET approval!!

So they are home in a 5g QT now. A piece of LR left over is in there, and a few other non-live decor to provide some shelter. I can't wait to bring them into the DT. I will have to make a few changes to layout an such, but I'm hoping it works 


Since I moved out an took my SW tank, my sister was sad. So I decided to set up a 10g nano tank fo her in her room. So I picked up few things here and there (LR, about 15lbs, heater, 36W T5HO light (2x 18w)) and then had some stuff left over (sand, AC 70 with surface skimmer, AC 30 powerhead) and so we just picked up a 10g (standard) and a glass top today.

It's definitely been a budget build so far :
LR - $60 (15 lbs @ $4/lb)
heater - trade
Light - $50 (BNIB  )
Sand - left over from 20g build
AC 70 refugium with surface skimmer and LED light - left over from 10g build
AC 30 powerhead - old one lying around
new 10g tank and glass lid: $30
timer - found one in house
10g Big ALs pre mixed SW - $10

So total so far just to set up is $150. Not bad, and it looks like a great start. The final occupnts wanted are a pair of ocellaris, a green pink-tip frogspawn, GSP, and some zoas. I'm sure she could do some LPS but we'll see what she wants. She'll benefit from frags from me too. She didn't want a black background, but I convinced her to let me put at least a black spraypainted board behind the tank.

As a condition of having the tnk, before anything is added, I've asked her to research what a "cycle" is, why monitoring pH, Ammonia, Nitrite, Nitrate is important, and what LR does. So far today we talked about the cycle, the nitrogen cycle and nutrient export (chaeto and refugium). I will be teaching her to monior these parameters herself, as well as doing small weekly water changes and top offs. To combat evaportion, the plastic skirt of the lid is cut pretty much exactly to the AC 70 (it even goes to cover the outlet of the filter a bit).

I think it's really important to educate long with the whole set up. I want her to understand and appreciate what goes into keeping a reef set up, which is critical part of our hobby. At each step, I'll b asking her to research and explain to me why we do what we are doing (ie top off water, quarantine, etc etc). Also, as a personal challenge, I'd like to keep the tank as aqua cultured as possible; so frags and TR fish will be bough where possible. I'll probably get a young pair of clown from Reef Aquatica, after having met and seen his set up last year (and recieving a most generous gift of chaeto).

Upgrdes to come later will probably be a second powerhead, and a hydor flow deflector (for some semi random flow).

Let the cycle begin.


----------



## conix67

What the heck is )@!^*$ $!#@(%^  and why are you not telling us ???  Now you make me check back your post every 15min until I get this answer. Oh wait, I might call you up if I don't get an answer in an hour or so..  

By the way your SPS polyps all look awesome! What do you think the most important factor is for SPS corals? Lights? Water quality?


----------



## Ciddian

how nice and good of you to set that up for your sister and to teach her!! <3


----------



## ameekplec.

I'm really liking this new set up today. I like how simple and un cluttered it looks. I've already recieved a generous offer from Jim for the GSP. It will be greatly appreciated  I'll post a pic of the tank so far later too 

As for SPS, thanks! I wish I could get a bit more PE out of the deep water acros I have, but that's life. I think the biggest thing is flow. The better the flow (random currents), the better the PE.

And the mystery additions? Still in qt


----------



## conix67

Hmm.. It must be a fish.. a very special kind. Can't think of anything that you'd be so secretive about it. Could it be a mandarin goby? Otherwise, it must be something I've never seen.


----------



## hojimoe

coral beauty?


----------



## Tabatha

Nah, too common, you can get those anywhere.


----------



## ameekplec.

Heheheee

These guys aren't rare, but not too common either.

Two of them is really pushing it for my small system, but I think I can make them behave 

One is a jumper for sure - he freaks out every time anything happens - the other one is very mellow and likes to check everything out. I can't wait to unveil them - they're very beautiful 

Here's a big clue: I need to add about an inch more of sand (I have about 2 inches in there), and then get a lot more rubble. I have a few dead acropora skeletons that I'll break into small pieces, and then I think I'll check out some mixed grade or coarse grade substrate that Ross had. I'll also be removing most of the substrate from my fuge and adding it to the display to hopefully have around 4 inches in there for a semi-DSB.


In other tank news, man I really need to get that GFO. I was looking at the chili coral today and wondering why it was shedding it's skin. It looked like it was just peeling away. I thought maybe that it was covered and being irritated by detrius, so I decided to go in with a pipette and hose it off...and then a giant sheet of cyano came off!! damn. UTS, I'll be needing that GFO soon!  

Besides that, everything is coming back nicely. I've been doing WCs pretty close together (every few days) so the parameters are hopefully all ok, along with untested traces too.


----------



## Tabatha

Blue spotted jawfish???


----------



## ameekplec.

I don't think two of those would be recommended for anything smaller than a 40br unless mated. Thought about though, but it's hard enough finding one.

Getting closer. More common; right genus though


----------



## Sunstar

Ameekplec, you camera shy? where's the pictures?! I'm dying to see all your watery goodness!!!!


----------



## ameekplec.

Hmm, I guess I have been a little picture light. Here's a few.

I caught this drama a while ago. A Nassarius snail chasing down a stomatella. Usually they're supposed to be detrivores, but apparently they can turn into predators too. I caught a thread on RC about the same, and it was suggested that they might be a different snail species.

From the underside:









The otherside:









In the end the stomatella got to the vortech where it could seek refuge from the giant snail. Happy ending.

2 weeks ago, I picked up a lollipop tunicate. It's shed it's heads twice so it's lookig a bit thin today, but with some feedings it should bounce back. Here's what it looked like 2 weeks ago after regrowing it's heads once.









Here are the acros I picked up from NAFB last week. The colonies were all bleached or receeding when I got them, so I got 4 for $50. I have since had to frag the brown/purple tip and the white/dark polyp acros due to some tissue regression, but I've got a few nice frags. The green millie was bleached, but has completely regained it's colour. When I saw the last colony (2nd pic) in the tank, I noticed that each branch of the acro was a slightly different colour. After a week and a bit under my lights, two of them have stayed a greenish-brown colour, and the other two are becoming a brown-purple colour, and becoming lighter in colour. I can't wait to see how they turn out. Also, I got the nice purple thin branch (probably a deep water species) frag (about 3") for $5!!  All together: $55 

















Also, with a few water changes, the Monti is looking better. A bit of debris seems to have killed off part of it, but it's already starting to grow back into it.

And last but not least is the tank I set up for my sister. We bought the tank yesterday, added the rock, poured sand around it (less than an inch), arranged the rest of the rock and filled with water. Has chaeto in the back with LEDs on all the time. To all on the fence about SW, this set up cost about $150 (including free items like old powerheads), so SW can be done on the cheap too 
We've already seen some pods running back and fourth. Good sign  We're going to test the water in a few days to see where we are on the cycle. (snail shells are empty BTW..she wanted to add them in to have something in there).


----------



## ameekplec.

So, I saw a thread over at RC about nassarius snails attacking things. And they are not supposed to do this. I have seen mine go after things before, most recently being a stomatella, which got chased into my Mp-20:


















Apparently, many places get nassarius snails mislabelled. I did not know this, and got my snails from Sea U Marine. I don't know if Ken knows so, but his nassarius are NOT nassarius snails.

According to a person who seems familiar with this, my snails are not nassarius, but Ilyanassa sp. 
Give this RK article a read: http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2006-11/mg/index.php

My snails look a lot like the Ilyanassa sp. I am a bit disappointed in this, and they will be banished to the fuge in short time. I heard NAFB got a big shipment of snails, which included nassarius sanils, so I will go and check them out for a few.


----------



## Sunstar

Thank you, that blue coral thing is gorgeous!


----------



## hojimoe

yeah Eric, I knew all about the snails getting mislabelled...it's quite common, same with corals lol  which almost always works to our advantage!!!

I think we need pictures of the fish! or you have to tell me wednesday or else no GSP! LOL j/k


----------



## ameekplec.

So last night I added about another 2 inches of sand to my tank. Now I'm running a DSB. I also smashed up some acropora skeletons as well as rock rubble to make some smaller pieces for the fish to play with. I'll ave to get some coarse substrate type stuff, as I think the pieces may be a tad too big.
I also added another piece of LR, so I think I'm el finito with scaping. Now to arrange all my corals and wait a year  Let the tinkering begin!

I did a praziquantel treatment for half an hour, and didn't observe anything coming off the fish. The larger (spastic one) was breathing heavily, so I put him right into the DT. Should have been ok since the DT and QT have the same source NSW. I was a little worried about him for the first hour as he was just sitting there breathing heavily, then lighter, but when I went to bed, he was breathing fine.

The little guy was drip acclimated and then put in the DT. Breathing a little hard, but this morning is fine. He even wen exploring a bit last night, going to the top of the rocks, figuring out there was no sand there, and came back down to the sand bed.

Now he's started a small den in the corner of the tank, but I suspect that as he gets more accustomed to the tank, he'll move somewhere better. The bigger guy, no idea where he went, but there are a lot of places to hide under now.

And the long awaited (grainy) pics:
in qt:









In DT:


----------



## ameekplec.

Some pics:










Any body home?










Yes??










Oh, hello!










Come in, come in!!










Welcome to my humble abode!

The little guy has settled in nicely and made a den exactly where I wanted him to. He's really active now, always bobbing in and out, darting to and fro eating all the time. Loves golden pearls and mysis. Greedy little bugger. He even likes to swim around and above his burrow, but never strays far.

The bigger one however I am a bit concerned for. He has a nice den under another LR, and despite being able to make an nice entrance from the front, he covered it up and does not come out to feed. So I squirt food into his den here and there and that's about all I can do. Parhaps it's all the head trauma he suffered from freaking out so much while in QT. He's a jumper and has met the glass ceiling many times. Maybe it did something to him.

These are the orange fiji zoas I picked up the other day. They are really bright orange 









And these are the yellow ones on the other side, along with two hitch hiker LPS corals:









They absolutely glow under actinics. Crrrraaaazy yellow and orange.

Got these in September, and they never really did anything till recently. Started as a four head frag, and now it's somewhere around 11 - 12:









Got a new macro lens for my viewing pleasure the other day, and it was a steal at $1:









A close up of the Lollipop tunicate (doing better):









Close up of chili coral polyps:









My fav rics (brighter in person, I need a better camera):









FTS (Slightly offset):









FTS: (Kitchen view):









The coralline is starting to come back, but it's nowhere near what it used to be  Red is coming back strong, so it should be interesting if it takes over. Imagine that, red rock. Also, I have a lot of Macros growing here and there. At least 6 types. 3 red ones, 2 green ones and one bluish one that reminds me of pellia.
Just today I figured out that two of the monti digis I have that I thought were both a reddish-orange colour are in fact pink and orange respectively. Neat.
The growth on things has been pretty good. The purple monti digi has grown almost 32 inches since I got it in November. Everything else is slower, but growing. I'm hoping the addition of the Ca reactor will really let them take off, as well as bring the coralline back strong.

Next additions (definitely not all together, and not in this order):

- Frags from Fragalot (if he ever calls me back)
- Percula (hopefully onyx) pair
- Frogspawn (green with pink tips)
- Dual chamber Calcium reactor (w/ pH controller)
- Crocea clam - I'm waiting this one out till I see one that I HAVE to get. Being purple just doesn't cut it 

I also have some frags coming up 

Hope you enjoyed the pics!


----------



## hojimoe

thanks for the calcium reminder, I gotta mix a new batch, same with alk...

looking good Eric, really good, I think I have to get a couple actinic bulbs or a two bulb t5ho fixture, to add more purple/blue to my tank, the colors are good but can be better

what lighting do you take all your pictures on? actinic? or full on?

32 inches of growth on the purple monti digi???? or you mean 3.2? 32 seems too much? unless if you count each digit?


I LOVED the picture sequence at the start of that post! LOL


----------



## ameekplec.

Thanks Jim!

All pictures are with all lights on. I can't ever take a decent actinic-only shot.

Yes indeed, 32 inches is a typo. My tank is 21" tall, so that would be quite the growth. No, it's 2 inches.
Nov 4:









Today (Feb 4):









BTW, This is your frag in my sister's tank. Looks great and was highly appreciated!


----------



## conix67

Awesome! Looking better and better everyday  I really liked your 10G reef wall and the new one looks even better. 

Do you seriously think that you have places to add more frags/corals in your tank? Looks to me that it's already pretty full, and you want to leave some room for growth! I guess you can always frag away some and make some room.


----------



## ameekplec.

Huh, I know already full!

Well, I really like Bonsai, and that's the theme I'm going to go for with my SPS - mini-colonies, strategically pruned to keep the same morphology as a large colony, but distinctly smaller.

I do have actually lots of room - but everything is positioned to look like it's taking up a whole lot more room than it actually is 

I got an email from Burc...so maybe getting frags on Saturday. Expect a nice update. I'll try to borrow my mom's DSLR for some better shots.

Also, I've talked to Hubert at Reef Aquatica, and my clowns will be coming from there, but not too soon - and no, they won't be the picasso clowns. I think they're not that great anyways  Since I just added the jawfish 2 weeks ago, I'd like to give the tank a bout 2 more weeks to settle down, plus I'll be adding frags (crosses fingers) this week too.


----------



## Ciddian

I just got all caught up on your updates Ameekplec. Fantastic is all I can say....

That jawfish is really adorable.


----------



## ameekplec.

well folks, time for a wee update (no pictures though. Hopefully I can borrow my parent's DSLR sometime soon to get some decent shots).

Both Jawfish are doing great now. They have their own lairs and are eating and very healthy. the smaller of the two almost got his home stolen by the bigger one, but he went back to his old house, and everything is peaceful now. The smaller one in the hostile take over suffered some fin damage and got a small case of ick due to the stress, but has been ick free for over a week, and colour and fins have all healed up nicely.

My sixline wrasse is nice to them, and shows absolutely no aggression or curiosity towards them. Little piggy she is though 

Today I picked up a sweeeeet deal. $60. 3 lbs of live rock. Assorted blue/green/yellow zoas (just a few, maybe a total of 50 heads) annnnnnnnddd.....................................

A beautiful 3" snowflake red bubble tip anemone 

And the guy also had a nice montipora, that looked a lot like a M. setosa, which got me excited, since I've never seen it offered before around here. So I got two small frags from him, so I'm looking forward to seeing them grow out.

Big picture update coming sometime soon. As well as news of more additions of the motile kind


----------



## conix67

Can't wait till I see the updated pictures! Snowflake BTA?? Nice pick ups!


----------



## ameekplec.

FTS:









The anemone has really settled into place and has not moved at all. It's fed pretty much everyday and reacts super quickly and is very sticky. Should be settled in enough for the clowns to have a go at it if they please.

Additions to come in the next two~three weeks:

1. Pick up my pair of Soloman Islands Onyx perculas from Reef Aquatica

2. Pick up frags from Fragalot. Glue/putty everthing down into place 

3. Pick up and set up Profilux standalone 3 channel doser with balling salts from BWI - hopefully this really kicks things into high gear. I suck at dosing as I forget more than I remember to dose, so Ca/Alk/Mg levels aren't always where I'd like them to be.

Keep your eyes peeled for updates.


----------



## Sunstar

Simply Stunning!


----------



## Ciddian

Wow!

What type of anemone is that Ameekplec?


----------



## ameekplec.

Thanks!

It's a rose bubble tip anemone. It's oral disk is small (about 3.5" across) so I'll be leaving room for it to grow out to about 5 - 6".

Here's what it looks like when it's all full and happy (and bubbly ):


----------



## conix67

Good to hear your Anemone is settled in already. Mine has been travelling around for a while, and last night I was a little upset with it and pulled it out of chaeto basket and placed it where I want it to be.

The tendency I see in Anemone is that they would like to keep their foot buried into a place where there's very little light, while extending their mouth far enough to receive just the right amount of light they prefer.

The position of your Anemone is very good. It will look nice when your clowns begin hosting it. I always love the way clowns host Anemones! Too cute!


----------



## ameekplec.

I think you nailed it right on Conix. The nem doesn't move since it's foot is pretty much buried in the rock and if it chooses to, it can retreat fully into the rock as you can see from the pictures:



















Oh yeah, the sexy shrimp is true to it's name "Anemone shrimp" - it no longer leaves the nem's side 

We can't wait to get or clowns. My gf keeps asking when we are getting ours!


----------



## ameekplec.

Ta dum! Hubert from Reef Aquatica dropped off our clowns this morning. I think my gf was more excited about them than I was.

Well, my photos suck as they won't stay still 

The female is about 3/4" bigger than the male, and they're both really nicely coloured 

The sixline completely ignores them, which is great. The jaw fish were timid at first with the clowns hovering here and there, but they seem to be cool with the new neighbors now. So far they're only exploring up and down and across the glass, occasionally going over the reef, but sticking close to the MP-20 for now. Hopefully they discover the RBTA soon 

Pics (sorry, blurry..I'll try to borrow the DSLR soon)
Male top, female bottom:




































Female:










The BTA is quite a stunner under the actinics - the inner part of it's tentacles are greenish too 









That's it for today folks  Hopefully they find that BTA soon. I've been pointing to it a few times today and saying "Get in there!!". Hasn't worked yet.


----------



## conix67

Finally! Nice clowns! How do you tell which one is female and which one is male ??

Your RBTA looks really nice. I don't see BTAs bubble up like that much at all in anyone's tank, except yours and Ken's Nano at Sea-U-Marine.

I'd like to see the clowns and the RBTA together too! With all those bubble tips it would look awesome together!


----------



## ameekplec.

In clownfish pairs, the dominant (larger) fish is always female, and the smaller ones are males. 

I read somewhere that to keep BTAs bubbly, they should be fed whenever their tentacles are extended. Apparently it's a sign that they're looking to snag food out of the water...but then again, I've seen BTAs wit h long tentacles and bubble tips, so I don't know how valid that is. But with mine, if it's starting to extend it's tentacles, I feed it a bit of mysis, and in an hour or so it'd bubbly again 

I realized my MJ400 is not adequate for my phosban reactor - my carbon, all half cup of it isn't being fluidized, so I will be getting a MJ900 to power the reactor. Eventually, I might get a second reactor to run phosban, but as it seems I don't think I need one - the shorter photoperiod seems to be having a huge effect on my cyano problem - now it's only on a few places in the tank. I might even cut my light period even more now.

I bought a four channel Profilux standalone doser and the Fauna Marin balling salts this weekend from BWI. Now I'm waiting on it to arrive. For the storage containers, we have some glass jugs that are supposed to go out to recycling at the lab, so I think I'll take them home instead to use as my solution reservoirs. Perfect size (I think), brown glass, and 4L capacity.
Hopefully that makes a big difference in growth (positively for the coral, and negatively for the nuisance macros) in my tank. 

I've looked into getting the trace elements as well to go along with the Fauna Marin system (Iodine-flourine, strontium-barium, heavy metals), but I think I'll put them in a few months into the balling to see what kind of difference they make on their own. This would allow me to better pinpoint if they are having a noticeable effect by allowing the effects of balling on it's own to be seen after a few weeks/months.

I'm looking forward to the entering the next phase of my tank now that I'm pretty much done collecting items and stuff to go in the tank. Just add a clam here, a few more frags there and watch it all encrust, grow out, and start trimming to my satisfaction. Can't wait!

Things to come:
Profilux doser
frags from fragalot
more putty to glue stuff down!
Clam? - I've talked to John at NAFB two weeks in a row, and apparently a clam shipment should be here next week or so. Hopefully I can find one I like in there!


----------



## Acro_Jordan

very nice tank  I especially like the clowns


----------



## Ciddian

Wee! I love seeing all of your hightech stuff Ameelplec! 

The clowns are awesome, and that last pic of your bubbletip is stunning...


----------



## ameekplec.

Thanks Cid! Hopefully I can get a better picture of them soon  And hopefully they move into that nem soon!!!

On my way back from Newmarket today (A total bust), I went by Sea U Marine, and picked up another TLF Phosban reactor to run a phosphate reducing media, and also got a Fromia elegans (commonly known as Marble starfish - around here the name Volcano starfish is used, hence my inability to find anything about it earlier). They are apparently one of the easier ones to keep in captivity and they eat film algae off the rock and glass (and I have lots  ). I was thinking of getting a pink one, but orange won out (being one of my more fav colours).

Pictures to come tonight. Apparently they require a really long acclimation - 2.5hrs was a recommended time on 3 online places. Long drip to come tonight!


----------



## ameekplec.

Ok, frags from Fragalot are in the tank, and looking good! A few are browned out a bit and still upset from the TMPCC/levamisole/interceptor dip, but they'll get over it.

So here's the haul:

On the frag rack (L to R):
ORA red planet, GARF Bonsai, ORA Aussie delicate, unknown acros 1, 2, 3 A milliepora) 









ORA red planet, Aussie delicate, GARF Bonsai in the back, unknown acro









Red/pink millie with white polyp ends:









ORA red planet, GARF bonsai









Deep water acro (really like this one ), another unidentified acro 4:









One of my favourites, unidentified acro 2 (foreground). You can see the blue cloves I got from Cablemike just behind it too:









Acro 4:









Unidentified acro 5 (browned out with TMPCC) In the foreground you can see a piece of green or yellow slimer I got from Cablemike:









Shweet brown Monti cap with blue polyps:









Nice orange zoas:









Nice blue zoas:









Also, the starfish I got last week:









And.....ta dum!!!!










Profilux 4-channel standalone doser, with Balling salts and trace element solutions. All I need to do is get my storage containers and I'm balling, yo.


----------



## Sunstar

ooooh you gots goodies. you needs a bigger tank.


----------



## conix67

I hope you have 100% success with all your SPS frags. By then you'll be forced to frag-a-lot.


----------



## BWI

hurry up and get that baller hooked up and give me some frags!!!!!


----------



## Katalyst

2 Things...

1. Your tank, frags and fish are awesome!!!!

2. You are evil!


----------



## ameekplec.

I'm just getting it rigged up now. I bought rubberized hangars from Crappy tire to hold the Profilux in my stand, as well as a scale to measure everything out with. I want to paint a piece of wood black to put into my stand to attach the hangers to, which I'll do tomorrow.

Checked to make sure that the 4L jugs can fit my stand (They just barely fit...3 4L glass jugs and two phosban reactors....my stand is absolutely full now!!).

I didn't know but the calcium chloride dihydrate causes an exothermic reaction when mixed with water.....so I had to wait a while for it to cool down. But everything is dissolved now. 

I'll be doing tests with the solutions to attempt to measure the concentration of the stock solutions by putting 1ml of solution into 1L of RO/DI water and testing the Ca/Alk/Mg level that results to approximate the dose. And then, the magic begins


----------



## Sunstar

I might be in the market for frags shortly


----------



## ameekplec.

Katalyst said:


> 2 Things...
> 
> 1. Your tank, frags and fish are awesome!!!!
> 
> 2. You are evil!


Kate, take a trip up to Ken's place (Sea U Marine). You have to see his big display tank at the front of the store. I promise you'll be coming home with a some lights, a few gallons of salt mix, a big skimmer and an even bigger smile  Now get moving on that tank lady!!

Sunstar, let me know if something floats your boat. I'll see what we can do for you 

I'll be having frags come out of the wazoo soon enough! I currently am working at having some rics colour up. They're 60% of the way there, and then I'll have a whack of them ready. And weather's getting warmer so I'll start experimenting with shipping them too


----------



## ameekplec.

Well, as you may know I'm doing the metal halide upgrade. Here's what I'm pondering:
I've already bought the Aqua Medic Oceanlight pendant (pendant only - but comes with a new-ish Ushio 20k bulb) as I really like the look of it over the Giesemann Nova II. I think I'll have the colour of the pendant changed to black if I can find a place to do it for a reasonable rate.
I'm also going to look into DIYing some LEDs into the pendant for sunrise/set purposes - a friend's dad is obsessed with LEDs so I'm hoping I can enlist him for the project. I'm hoping to make some sort of small array on each side to dim up and down when the MH isn't on, and then LEDs for night lighting. But we'll see about that.

I'll also have to fabricate a hanger over the tank for the pendant, but that shouldn't be too hard - a conduit bender from Home depot, some 1" pipe and we're on our way  Oh, and I'll need a hanging kit.

I think I will be getting a Sunlight supply Galaxy ballast, as it seems to be among the best 250W ballasts out there. I will be mounting it behind the tank, and not in my stand as in the stand it'll get too hot in there, and at least behind the tank it'll be able to radiate heat into the room, and not just into the tiny stand.

As for bulb, I'm pretty set on a Phoenix 14K bulb. So much good press, and I really like all the tank pics I've seen with it.

I've thought about temp issues, and so I've come to the conclusion that I NEED a temp controller. I'll be running CPU fans inside the stand for cooling when I need it, as the top off will be able to keep up with the evaporation. Also, I was thinking that all it would take to wipe out $2000 worth of livestock is a f**ed heater. Not good. To this end, I'll be looking into a dual temp controller, probably a Ranco dual temp controller.

Sigh.....RKE gets farther and farther away....but I might get the RKE instead of the Ranco...we'll see what the tax return brings home.

Ah, yes, the doser - I wasn't going to use these big 4L jugs, but I checked if they'd fit, and to my surprise, they fit perfectly, and still allow me to have my two phosban reactors in the stand on the floor. But I now have no space for anything else.
All three jugs together (empty):








I'll be adding 1ml to 1L of RO/DI then test with Ca/Alk/Mg to attempt to establish a concentration so I know how much to dose. Then, I'll do a series of WCs to get my parameters where I'd want them, and then start dosing 
I bought some rubberized hangers from canadian tire last night, so all I have to do now is rig them up in the stand, and I'll be balling - light. 

And finally, I remembered that my camera can take underwater shots so I went at the tank last night. Enjoy!


----------



## conix67

wow amazing shots! How the hell do you do this? Did you say you have a submersible camera?

Damn I got some flu since Monday and fever won't go away! Now I'm up at 2:50 and thinking of things to do....


----------



## Katalyst

ameekplec. said:


> Kate, take a trip up to Ken's place (Sea U Marine). You have to see his big display tank at the front of the store. I promise you'll be coming home with a some lights, a few gallons of salt mix, a big skimmer and an even bigger smile  Now get moving on that tank lady!!
> 
> Sunstar, let me know if something floats your boat. I'll see what we can do for you
> 
> I'll be having frags come out of the wazoo soon enough! I currently am working at having some rics colour up. They're 60% of the way there, and then I'll have a whack of them ready. And weather's getting warmer so I'll start experimenting with shipping them too


Remind me to tell you the story of one of the Big Al's managers asking my husband how I was enjoying my saltwater tank while I was in the back room talking to another manager lol. He was not amused! And no I haven't set it up yet.

I can help you on the shipping front no problemo.


----------



## ameekplec.

Haha Kate, that's too funny. But seriously, how's the tank coming along? 



conix67 said:


> wow amazing shots! How the hell do you do this? Did you say you have a submersible camera?


Yeah, I have a Olympus 720 (1020 or something now?) - it's submersible. Takes shots much better under water than above water  I totally forgot about the whole underwater thing. But the shots turned out pretty good.


----------



## hojimoe

good stuff Eric, I like the picture with the jawfish in the frame lol 

the pheonix 14k bulb is great, I have one now that came with my pendant, and needs to be replaced in about 2 months.... I will buy another brand - probably Reefoptics from UTC, but you're welcome to try out the bulb when I replace it before ordering yours... I will be replacing when my tax return comes back (2 weeks or less)

cheers


----------



## BWI

tank looks good my friend!


----------



## ameekplec.

Thanks for all the comments!

Picked up some new stuff today (I'm bad, I know.....). More on that later.

In the last few days, I cleaned up a bit of clutter by gluing some frags down to semi-permanent places. Tried to balance some colour with form, and hopefully they colour up and grow out  I'm very pleased with my frags from Fragalot, as most have encrusted partially or fully and are starting to colour up (the ORA red planet is really nice, and the GARF bonsai is making me love the colour purple).

This weekend I sold off a bunch of ric frags that were taking up space in my "frag rack" in the sump. I think next week, if I can find any time, I'd like to partition part of the refugium off with egg crate and add some frag rack space to start trying to grow out some SPS frags under the T5s in my sump. I think I'll work on a few frags (SPS, zoas, rics) to bring to the MASD meeting at the end of the month, or the May BBQ 

The clowns are starting to host the nem, and it's the most amazing thing I have seen in my tank so far. At night when the main lights go off and it's the actinics only, the male clown will hover over the nem until the female comes near. As soon as she's right near him, he'll dive down into the nem and stay perfectly still, hoping for the female to follow suit. She's only followed him in once so as I have seen. But it's amazing to see him try to lure her in there. He'll swim along side her, dash to the anemone, wave about above it to get her attention, and then dive in when she comes near.

I sympathize with you little guy - I see males of any species have to go through hoops just to get some love 

I picked up some frags from Fragalot again today (he came to BA scarborough) - 2 polyps of Purple death, 3 polyps of Nuclear greens and a fairly large sized frag of a sweet new acro. Here are pics from his site:

Purple deaths:









Nuclear greens:









New Acro:








The frag I received has about 3 distinct branches - it's really quite big. I thought it would be comparable in size to the $10 frags, but it's really much bigger, so I was pleasantly surprised.

I went to Sea U Marine to see if they had phosban, but they didn't - instead I came home with 2 new SPS frags (big uns too - pics later), 2 sexy shrimp for my sister's tank, and a Falco hawkfish! My last fish, and quite a personality at that. He likes to perch places and eye things (with his independently moveable eyes). One of the frags had a tiny acro crab - as soon as I noticed it, I thought "He's a gonner - falco's going to eat him". And sure enough, I was on the phone, looking at them in QT, when he perches, moves, perches, eyes something, moves, perches......and then wham!!!! eats the poor little crab. Granted it was only 3 mm wide, but he ate it whole. All that remains is a leg. Well at least I know the Falco's healthy and feeding 

Since there was no phosban, I'll be ordering some from MOPS.ca soon.

The doser is really great. I'm seeing growth from things that didn't have growth before. An "encrusting montipora" I got in November is starting to show corralite development!! I'm excited to see what will result. Other things are growing nicely and colours are changing  Thanks Tyler!!

A guy I met on AP and Pricenetwork and he is seeing if he can hook me up with some corals that I cannot find here. We'll see if something develops from it. If it does, I'll be sooooo very happy!!

Well folks, I've filled up on fish, and SPS corals are coming to a critical mass. I'm filled up on Zoas (I want to give them room to grow out), and everything else. I'm removing my finger leather and blue mushrooms to my sister's tank (I asked if she wanted them, and she said yes) to create more space - as well as fragging the duncans to reclaim some space too (going to her tank too). When the SPS start to fill out, they'll need to be cut back too. We'll see who makes the cut, and who hits the fragging block.

I also want to leave some room up top for a nice little Crocea too - I'm waiting on a shipment to come into NAFB or anywhere else that I frequent.

Hmm, what else? O yes, I got my MH pendant. Came in the mail, and it's pretty neat. I may not powder coat it black after all. I will however modify it to supplement the actinics for extended viewing of the tank. Either LEDs or PCs built in. Haven't decided yet. Also have to get a ballast and some fans for cooling. And a new bulb. So this is going to materialize probably later in the year after I can see the effects of phosban and dosing.

Also bought a 70W sunpod for the 10g high. Expect a revival of it later this year.

Just some eye candy (underwater shots also with my P/S Olympus 720us):
Green digitata with my $5 NAFB frag with wicked polyp extension)









Little bugger (Marty) has been re arranging, building another hole in the side of the rock in an attempt to move house - creating chaos in the tank. Added some more coral rubble and he seems to have quieted down.









My anemone:









Beautiful blue ricordeas:









I'll post a FTS in the coming week when I get rid of the leather and place a few more corals.


----------



## Sunstar

Let me know when you get frags of the purple death... I am sort of after "purple" things for my tank since that is my favourite colour. But knowing me I will have things of every colour.


----------



## conix67

Good stuff! I envy you so much. I'm still going through difficult phase (I hope) of light acclimating my corals twice in matter of weeks. Your success with SPS is quite deceiving as a matter of fact, since it simply isn't as simple as it looks.

I purchased some SPS frags from my local source (you should visit his place when you have car), as an experiement to see if any SPS will do ok in my nano.

I've seen purple death frags on sale here and there, and if I remember correctly they are outrageously expensive. Are they rare or slow grower?


----------



## Ciddian

Ameekplec, are the duncans hard to take care of? I currently have two types of sunpolyps that I love but I have finally found happy spots for them. (which arnt many it seems) 

I was wondering if these are the ones that are out all day and if they need as many feedings as the sunpolyps?

I would love to buy a frag one day from you if you have it.

I want to do a big order someday from frag a lot. I keep looking at their site and the 10/per frag sales they have every once and a while are awesome.


----------



## ameekplec.

conix67 said:


> Good stuff! I envy you so much. I'm still going through difficult phase (I hope) of light acclimating my corals twice in matter of weeks. Your success with SPS is quite deceiving as a matter of fact, since it simply isn't as simple as it looks.
> 
> I purchased some SPS frags from my local source (you should visit his place when you have car), as an experiement to see if any SPS will do ok in my nano.
> 
> I've seen purple death frags on sale here and there, and if I remember correctly they are outrageously expensive. Are they rare or slow grower?


Thanks! I really think the key to SPS is flow - but they're so fickle, deciding to look great one day and be completely closed up the next. They're difficult sometimes, but I think well worth it 

Yeah, PDs and NGs are usually pretty expensive - previously I saw PDs at like $50/polyp. They grow slow from what I've heard too. I've always liked their solid colours, and when I saw it on Fragalot for $45 for 2 polyps I thought, why not. So I'll be waiting a while while it grows out. The nuclear greens were $45 for 3, also a very good price so I decided to finally cave and get some.



Sunstar said:


> Let me know when you get frags of the purple death... I am sort of after "purple" things for my tank since that is my favourite colour. But knowing me I will have things of every colour.


Yeah, I'm on a blue/purple thing right now, but I think it's over. I have too much purple. Need more intense blues  Reds and pinks are the next thing - I hardly have any. But I also have hardly any space too 



Ciddian said:


> Ameekplec, are the duncans hard to take care of? I currently have two types of sunpolyps that I love but I have finally found happy spots for them. (which arnt many it seems)
> 
> I was wondering if these are the ones that are out all day and if they need as many feedings as the sunpolyps?
> 
> I would love to buy a frag one day from you if you have it.
> 
> I want to do a big order someday from frag a lot. I keep looking at their site and the 10/per frag sales they have every once and a while are awesome.


The duncans are super easy. Give them light and they'll be happy. Supplemental feedings also help. I feed them about once every two weeks, and what ever they can catch at feeding time for the fish. They're out all day and close up at night unlike the Suncorals, since the duncans are photosynthetic unlike the suncorals and dendrophylla corals. I'll make a frag for you 

If you see something you want from Fragalot, ask if he can bring it to NAFB or BA to pick up from there (free delivery!). I've picked up from him three times now; twice at NAFB and once at BA. Of course visiting him is always great too!

Well, I may be pulling the trigger on a Profilux. Stay tuned, since if I buy this, there won't be many additions for many weeks while the bank account recovers


----------



## Sunstar

ameekplec. said:


> Yeah, I'm on a blue/purple thing right now, but I think it's over. I have too much purple. Need more intense blues  Reds and pinks are the next thing - I hardly have any. But I also have hardly any space too


looks like you need to find some small bits for me


----------



## hojimoe

purple for me too!  lol


----------



## ameekplec.

Well I wasn't going to get a controller anytime soon, but a deal came up that I couldn't pass up. I'll be getting a Profilux II Plus with LAN, 10 (6 + 4) controllable outlets, pH, temp, fluid level control for an extremely good price. Can't wait to set this baby up!!

Damn....MH is definitely way off. Probably in the summer now?


----------



## ameekplec.

Lol. I have a waiting list for my frags.


----------



## conix67

You may not want to upgrade to MH.. look at this guy, just T5s and colors are simply amazing..

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1617621


----------



## Sunstar

those oclours are fantastic. T5? 

Is a t5 system expensive? 

I can get a t5 lamp from Ikea for 12.99. I could I get the bulbs for it? I think its only 12 inches long.


----------



## ameekplec.

Yeah, I've seen those. 

I'm again considering the T5s. Maybe a 6 bulb 24" fixture? It won't look so funny if it's hung over the tank.....

As for now, I'll wait out the new dosing and see if I can take any measures to increase water clarity (I always have suspended tiny particulate matter in the tank). I'm already seeing growth where there never was any, so I wouldn't be surprised if colours started to change too. And that thing you posted about the lighting period is something I might want to play with too.

The only reason I was considering the switch to MH is because of the intensity over a small area it could afford to my tank.


----------



## conix67

I'm sure I'm not following correct protocols for lighting system changes but going from 36W T5HO to 150W MH I lost a few SPS frags that were doing just fine under T5HO. This was a pretty painful experience because most of the dead SPS frags were my favorite (deep green acro, deep purple acro, hairy green acro, etc) - for a moment I thought of quitting this hobby  

On the other hand, if someone tells me I need the rack full of tanks and equipment in my basement to be successful in SPS keeping, I will have to quit at least for a while..


----------



## ameekplec.

I think the loss was due to two things: sudden increase in light (5x) plus huge increases in intensity (it's a 150W point source, as opposed to 36W in a tube).

For now, since the rest of your SPS are doing ok, I'd stick it out and see how they develop. And after a while, why not try some more, following better acclimation techniques. You have such a nice little tank, you can't quit now


----------



## Ciddian

I got to see this tank today while picking up some corals and its amazing. upclose... the jaw fish are adorable. :3


----------



## cablemike

T5's work just as good as halides.. but you need alot of them.. and you dont get the shimmer.


----------



## conix67

ameekplec. said:


> I think the loss was due to two things: sudden increase in light (5x) plus huge increases in intensity (it's a 150W point source, as opposed to 36W in a tube).
> 
> For now, since the rest of your SPS are doing ok, I'd stick it out and see how they develop. And after a while, why not try some more, following better acclimation techniques. You have such a nice little tank, you can't quit now


Most of SPS corals doing ok are new pick ups from local reefer, who's been keeping them under MH lighting.

I definitely do not want to quit. However, when I'm exhausted, I'll have second thoughts. Even if I quit, I'll be back later for sure...

Ciddian, let me know of your impressions on Ameek's tank in person.. I think I saw his 10G tall before, and it was a piece of art...


----------



## conix67

cablemike said:


> T5's work just as good as halides.. but you need alot of them.. and you dont get the shimmer.


Yeah, shimmer effect is interesting. T5 can be more expensive in bulb replacement, but will cost less on electricity.

I'll be happy when my corals get used to the new ReefOptics bulb.


----------



## Sunstar

I'd love to see his tank...


----------



## ameekplec.

Some eye candy for y'all. Colours aren't quite right - oh well.

Nov:









April:









Nov:









April:









Nov:









April:









Nov:









April:









Purple Montipora digitata:
When I got it (Nov 4):









Today (April 16):









Acropora jacquelinae:
Oct 14:









Today (April 16):









Some other random shots:
Got these in early Feb. started as 5 polyps:









Got these in september, 4 polyps:









One of my fav acros:









Pink/orange ricordea:









Fiji Zoas:









And finally, my new Falco hawkfish:


----------



## Sunstar

verdy verdy nice


----------



## Ciddian

It was like art lol. I was blown away with the hardware set up too. Ameekplec has managed to cram everything together into a neat little stand. I think thats so awesome.

The hawkfish looks fantastic!


----------



## ameekplec.

*I broke my Anemone!*

So I woke up this morning to discover that I had broken my anemone!! It had been acting all weird the last few days, and here's how it started.

A few days ago, my jawfish switched burrows, and so the smaller one started going nuts digging everything out. That caused two things - the release of the nitrates and phosphates trapped in the DSB, and detrius to be thrown up into the water column. I have the HOB filter pulling crud out, as well as the skimmer going wetter. I also got a few types of xenia and anthelia going to try that out for filtration. As for the nitrate and phosphate issue it caused some browning out in the SPS, but things are looking better now.

I've also started vodka/vinegar dosing. The idea behind it is that it supplies readily available Carbon for bacteria to grow, and they in turn consume the phosphates and nitrates. They are then either eaten by plankton, coral or just skimmed out of the water. The skimmer makes coffee now!

I've also switched to a new salt as I ran out of the IO stuff. I've started to use ATI reef salt. It's nice in that you can control the Ca (at 440ppm right now in the tank) as you add it yourself - but the kH of the salt mix is low, so I supplement it to bring it up to about 8.

Anyways, the combination of all this must have caused the anemone to stress out. It started to move around on thrusday evening, and had seemed to have settled in yesterday finally, when I awoke to see this in my tank:









I had noticed (at like 3 am) that the nem looked funny, and I thought maybe it was going to split, but didn't think so. But then around 8 am when I woke up, it had completely split into a bigger mother nem, and a small (base is toonie sized) baby nem:









Mother and baby are looking good 

I've picked up a few corals here and there and now have a lot of purple. I think I'm over purple and loving blue, but I'd like some really pink stylo or a electric yellow or green DW SPS of some sort. And a tiny maxima, hopefully a teardrop or a sexy crocea. Oh and a bigger tank 

I'm working at propagating a few soft corals right now, as I think I've gotten a good hand at ricordeas, and am pretty confident with their fragging and grow out. I picked up a very special little softie, and now it's in development, and hopefully soon I have a few frags of it available. It's going to be HOT!  I just trimmed back a few SPS corals to make some room and shape things one way over another. That resulted in a ton of frags, but luckily I have found a buyer for them 

it's been a while, but here's a FTS:


----------



## xr8dride

"I've picked up a few corals here and there and now have a lot of purple. I think I'm over purple and loving blue, but I'd like some really pink stylo or a electric yellow or green DW SPS of some sort. And a tiny maxima, hopefully a teardrop or a sexy crocea. Oh and a bigger tank"

Your reef is looking sweet Eric, great pics!!

How would you like to build your reef in a 55 gallon?? I'll let you have the 55, 48" dual light fixture, 300w heater, 15lbs of fiji and aqueon 55 HOB For $125...that's $75 less than I've offered it to anyone else. Let me know.


----------



## Tabatha

Do it!!! LOL! 

I know what Eric is looking for, it's very specific, rimless... I'll let him explain... or not.


----------



## xr8dride

*correction* it's a 200w heater..oops! Just had to check it, something didn't look right about listing it as a 300w. I had this setup as my saltwater tank, inexperience had made me shut it down....going to dabble in freshwater for a bit first.


----------



## xr8dride

Can't blame him for wanting rimless, nice tanks.


----------



## ameekplec.

Yep - I've given a new tank a lot of thought. I think realistically it's a year away till I have anything concrete or even a chance of starting the build, but this is what I'd like to do:

The tank - I think I might just go with a standard 75g, or a front pane-starfire 75g: basically something where the tank isn't going to be $1500+. We'll see what the difference in rimless or not is.

Inside the stand would be two tanks - one for the sump (skimmer/return/refugium) and one for a frag tank - basically looking at a total system volume of around 130g. I'm thinking two 30"+ tanks - a 20L for the sump and a 30 gallon (36") for the frag tank - we're talking serious propagation here.

I'm definitely going to go with a T5HO fixture (48" - 6 or 8 bulb), and if I can get an ATI powermodule or sunbeam that would be great, but I'd be just as happy modifying a TEK light too, especially since a fixture of the same size is half the cost of the ATI.

Skimmer - no idea. I'll have to shop around, but I'll definitely be keeping upgradeability in mind. BK180 if my blood is feeling rich.

Return pump is going to be an Eheim 1262 - I like my 1250 and see no reason to change to an external, as an external would be louder, take more power, and take up space. Might run a dual return with either an OM or a SCWD.

Flow is going to be nothing more than dual MP-40Ws. I think 7000gph+ of flow in a 75g would be sufficient.

Now comes the equipment gathering. Here is what I figure I'll need:
75g tank (front pane starfire preferred)
48" 6 or 8 bulb T5HO fixture (ATI preferred - If I want to get fancy, I'd get dimmable ballasts for the light (for at least 2 - 4 bulbs).)
Skimmer for 200g capacity
MP-40W, and MP-40W upgrade kit
2 sump tanks (20L and 30g)
plumbing parts (around $150)
Eheim 1262
Frag tank light (4x39W T5HO - but I'll use my smaller T5 fixture in the interim I think till frags buy me a bigger light!)
Stand - will be DIY'd - side panels held on by magnets, front opens with two doors

Oh, and like 50 - 60 lbs more LR and a new sand bed.


Yep, I've been thinking of this a lot lately. Clearly. 
The reason I was thinking of using a regular 75g is that this isn't going to be my last tank (not by far) and there's a good chance I'll have to leave the city in 4 - 5 years, so I'm not looking to build my dream tank - just something bigger and badder than what I have now. Besides - can't swim in a 75g!!!


----------



## ameekplec.

Tabatha said:


> Do it!!! LOL!


I wish I could - I'm telling you, if I had $3000 sitting around, you'd be seeing pictures of a new build next week.

Oh, and I have to convince the other half


----------



## Abner

Am i missing something here 55 gallon for $125 with equipement and some rock and not jumping over this ?? that is one fight with the wife that would be worth it.....lol


----------



## ameekplec.

I know, it's a great deal, and thanks for the offer! But I'm pretty set on a 75g and don't want to jump the gun and not be ready.


----------



## Abner

well he can give me the tank and then u can get my 30 for your frag tank....i get a bigger tank(fight with my wife) and u start on building your ideal for now setup....man i don't know what it is about this hobby like freaking pringles man once u pop u just can't stop lol....i really feel what u saying about wanting to swim in your tank. When i go to St.lucia this year man i'm gonna spend every moment diving around the reef


----------



## ameekplec.

Yeah, when we were in the Dominican earlier this year, I spent a lot of time snorkelling. Beautiful reefs down there too 

I started with a 10, then moved up to a 20 w/sump. But I want to get good at reefkeeping and dealing with things before I go big, so it's been and continues to be a good platform to learn on.

Now I just have to stop buying so many corals and nice equipment (but I HAVE TO get a moonlight module from GHL.....) so I can save up for the upgrade.


----------



## Abner

yeah i was born in St.lucia and our house was just across the road from the most beautiful beach man...spent a lot of my time spearfishing. This year is like 7 years since i was there so trust me i'm gonna enjoy it. The 30 i have is my first SW which is why i'm talking it slow but my ideal tank is a 60 gallon in my apartment(when i finally buy my house i want something huge like a 2000 gallon) but have to manage my expenses carefully with two kids and everyday expenses of living the life i live lol but some deals are too good to pass up sometimes


----------



## Ciddian

WOw Ameekplec! Grats on the new baby nemy :3


----------



## ameekplec.

hehe thanks Cid - congrats to you on the real baby!


----------



## Ciddian

Why thank you :3

I cant get enough of your Jawfish.. Have they settled in better now?


----------



## conix67

I think your Anemone saw all other corals getting fragged so it decided to join the crowd!  Congrats on the split, that little Anemone is cute! How do you feel to see good growth in your tank?


----------



## ameekplec.

Thanks you guys! Although I don't think I did anything good to make it split 

I'm liking the growth - a lot of the frags have really encrusted, and I'm finding new frgas I cut are encrusted in 2 weeks or so. Vertical growth has been slow, but noticeable. 

Now if I could just get stuff to colour up, I'd be a happy camper.


----------



## cablemike

ameekplec. said:


> Thanks you guys! Although I don't think I did anything good to make it split
> 
> I'm liking the growth - a lot of the frags have really encrusted, and I'm finding new frgas I cut are encrusted in 2 weeks or so. Vertical growth has been slow, but noticeable.
> 
> Now if I could just get stuff to colour up, I'd be a happy camper.


do you feed your corals? i feed heavely and thats why mine grow so much and colour up.. i feed them live phyto, marine snow, golden pearls, and cyclops 3-4 times a week. basically a different food every other day.


----------



## ameekplec.

No, feeding the SPS won't really help them colour up. I think I know what the problem is too. Nutrient deficiency is definitely not the cause.

I think it has a lot to do with the lights - a fan blew a few months ago (I've been too lazy to fix it) and so I've probably lost a lot of PAR due to it. And it doesn't help that the other fan is on the ritz. I need to call Current to get me my replacements, and then I'll replace the tubes, and hopefully I have some good light again.


----------



## ameekplec.

Well, a little update.

After having started vodka dosing, I've moved up to 2 ml a day (1 ml in the morning, 1 ml at night) and I've noticed improved colouration in most of my SPS corals. Makes me a happy camper. 
My skimmer makes coffee now from all the increased bacteria in the tank. Also, for a while my chaeto stopped growing, but it's back at it again, and I'll have to pull some of it pretty soon.

I did some major fragging a few weeks ago, and now probably have to do some trimming again. Might have a bunch of nice zoa frags available soon so keep yer peepers open if you're looking for any 

Fish-wise things are not going too great. My clownfish have developed a pretty bad case of viral lymphocystis. It's rarely fatal, but recovery has been slow. I've picked up a 15g tank for them (as a full set up) that I'll be using to get them back to health.
I originally thought it was some bacterial or fungal infection, but after a round of erythromycin, furan-2, prazipro and levamisole, and no avail, but apparently good health, I decided that it looked a lot like viral lymphocystis. I was relieved (cause it's rarely fatal), but at the same time disappointed as there is no available pharmacological cure for the viral infection. But the good news is it appears to be fairly species specific and not easily passed on.

On another front, I've decided that the hawkfish has to go for two reasons. The first is that it's bullying the hell out of the sixline wrasse to the point that we hardly see her come out of the rockwork. The second is that I've positively ID'd it as a Spotted hawkfish (max 5") and not the falco hawkfish (max 2") as I thought it was. So back to the LFS it will go.....when I can catch the bugger.

Otherwise everything is good....except for the overspending. I've got to sell off some stuff that I've bought since I have no use for some things, and I've spent too much else where


----------



## Doctor T

Great thread ameekplec, I learned a lot from it. I tried to follow as best I could but still have some questions:



> The plumbing is as follows (all 1") bulkhead -> male x slip street ell -> about 2" of pipe (to connect fittings) -> tee fitting -> up to a short length of pipe and then an end cap (for the durso standpipe), down to spaflex flexible PVC tubing, into the stand and into the drain section of the pump.
> 
> As for the return, it's just going over the edge, not drilled. I didn't want to commit to any particular location for it, so it just comes up from the return pump, through the stand and then over the edge of the tank with loc line fittings.


I don't know anything about plumbing - so I got a bit lost here: Why all the complexity on the exit pipe (tee fitting, durso...?), vs having the pipe go straight down and therefore reducing necessary clearance space in the back? Less noise? Also why drill on the upper part of the tank vs. the lower? I can't recall if you mentioned if the bottom panel was tempered or not - but let's say it wasn't and you could drill the bottom, would that be even better as then you wouldn't need any clearance in the back?

Another question: why paint the back instead of sticking vinyl?

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## ameekplec.

Thanks! I'll try to answer with "rational" answers.

I don't like using vinyl, plus painting it is just as easy and turns out great.

As for drilling the back vs the bottom, I didn't want a 6 x 4 column dedicated to the overflow in a tank that is only 16 x 16 in foot print. Hence up top, where it takes up a small space and then I can have my rockwork under/around it.
Also, because I wanted to minimize the overflow size(actually around the pipe) I needed to keep it as shallow as possible so if something jumped into the overflow, I'd actually be able to retrieve the bugger (which has happened twice) - imagine trying to get something at the bottom of a 21" column, when there's not enough clearance to get 4 fingers past either side of the drain pipe.

As for the complexity of piping, as opposed to going straight down, or out and down, look up durso, calfo, or any other standpipe/drain design - they're all made to minimize sound from the drain. Mine is 100% silent, except where it falls into the sump. That's the only thing you can hear from the tank.

Also, I miscalculated the clearance I needed behind the tank - I thought I'd need 6", but the way it worked out, it's more like 4.5".


----------



## Doctor T

Thanks, I thought the extra drain stuff was for noise suppression. I had briefly seen a durso standpipe before, but it was inside an overflow - I didn't know it could be applied outside the tank, until I saw yours.



> imagine trying to get something at the bottom of a 21" column, when there's not enough clearance to get 4 fingers past either side of the drain pipe.


Ahh, I never thought of that, and that's a good enough reason for me not to do it now, thanks. I can also appreciate the small footprint.

Another dumb question: I was at NAFB checking out the fish tanks and noticed that the exit bulkhead (which was located at the top) was only covered with a simple strainer - no overflow box. What advantages does the overflow box offer over the strainer in this case? (Since the hole is already at the top)

Futhermore, do you think a single Vortech MP20 like yours, is all I need in my 46g bowfront for circulation? I know it's pricey and rated for 70g, but would it really replace the need for multiple power heads?

thanks again.


----------



## ameekplec.

A lot of LFS only use a strainer for the drain - but they're noisy, as the open part of the drain introduces a lot of noise that comes up the plumbing. Also, the overflow box skims off the surface, where proteins preferentially build up within the water column - the surface film will greatly cut down on your light penetration and can also affect gas exchange.

Yeah, a single MP-20 or 40W will easily replace multiple lesser powerheads - the flow can be tuned to your tank too (500 - 2000 or 3000 gph), has really wide flow patterns (unlike MJs or ACs), and don't require you to buy another controller component to vary and control the flow (like Tunzes and Hydors). Also, because the pump is outside of the tank, it adds no heat to the tank, which can be a concern especially coupled with MH or other intense lighting. Also, because the motor is outside the tank, there's no potential for leaking current into the tank.

Also, cost-wise for what it does, you can't beat it. Say you want to have the same wavemaking capability with a PH like a hydor or tunze - you need to get the PH (say, a Koralia 4, which retails for about $160 and is 1850gph), and the contorller alone costs about $350 - $400.

Clearly, going with a Vortech makes sense 
Also, if you're interested, there's a MP-40W on AP for $375:
http://www.aquariumpros.ca/pp-classifieds/showproduct.php?product=18297&cat=39


----------



## Doctor T

Thanks for clearing that up for me - all makes sense.

And yes, I had seen that Vortech listing, but I was kinda hoping you'd say that (the mp40) would be too much powerhead for my tank... Dammit...


----------



## hojimoe

ameekplec. said:


> A lot of LFS only use a strainer for the drain - but they're noisy, as the open part of the drain introduces a lot of noise that comes up the plumbing. Also, the overflow box skims off the surface, where proteins preferentially build up within the water column - the surface film will greatly cut down on your light penetration and can also affect gas exchange.
> 
> Yeah, a single MP-20 or 40W will easily replace multiple lesser powerheads - the flow can be tuned to your tank too (500 - 2000 or 3000 gph), has really wide flow patterns (unlike MJs or ACs), and don't require you to buy another controller component to vary and control the flow (like Tunzes and Hydors). Also, because the pump is outside of the tank, it adds no heat to the tank, which can be a concern especially coupled with MH or other intense lighting. Also, because the motor is outside the tank, there's no potential for leaking current into the tank.
> 
> Also, cost-wise for what it does, you can't beat it. Say you want to have the same wavemaking capability with a PH like a hydor or tunze - you need to get the PH (say, a Koralia 4, which retails for about $160 and is 1850gph), and the contorller alone costs about $350 - $400.
> 
> Clearly, going with a Vortech makes sense
> Also, if you're interested, there's a MP-40W on AP for $375:
> http://www.aquariumpros.ca/pp-classifieds/showproduct.php?product=18297&cat=39


koralia #5, not 4 retails for 160, you can get a #4 which is 1200 for about 60-80 retail


----------



## Platypus

How much moola am I lookıng to spend ıf I make somethıng lıke thıs


----------



## ameekplec.

A lot 

But much of the spending was done in the understanding that I'd be upgrading one day to a much larger tank; also I tried to get good high quality equipment the first time around instead of dealing with crappy products and buying replacements time and time again. 

But there's no reason to spend thousands ( There you go ) on a tank - a nice set up can be had for under a few hundred. My little sister's nano is running at under $300 and it pretty nice, IMO.


----------



## Tabatha

Purchasing high quality equipment will not only provide you with a reliable hard working system, but the resell value will assist in your upgrade.  Because we all know that once you've mastered your nano tank, you'll want to go bigger, right Ameekplec, Hojimo & Conix???


----------



## Platypus

question about nano's. Do they come with all the equipment i.e. skimmer, reactor?


----------



## conix67

Platypus said:


> question about nano's. Do they come with all the equipment i.e. skimmer, reactor?


If you buy them, yes. My nano doesn't have skimmer or reactor. You can get a good idea from Ameek's nano thread sticky.

One thing you want to do is instead of looking at what comes with what, you want to understand why you need them. You can't go wrong with what everyone else has, but not everyone has the same setup.

Few things you definitely need in nano - tank, live rocks and live sand, power head, heater, enough lighting for what you're keeping, and good quality salt water.


----------



## conix67

Tabatha said:


> Purchasing high quality equipment will not only provide you with a reliable hard working system, but the resell value will assist in your upgrade.  Because we all know that once you've mastered your nano tank, you'll want to go bigger, right Ameekplec, Hojimo & Conix???


I agree with wanting to upgrade once you're comfortable with nano setup and learn more about coras and other marine animals you can keep in home aquariums.

Planning ahead for upgrade to larger tank is definitely important, and Ameek was able to use his expensive investments in the upgraded tank (few things comes to my mind, power head - MP20 and lighting system)

As for me, I'm not reusing any equipment from my nano. I don't have any equipment of substantial value in my current nano for resale either 

But I must warn everyone, I'm currently doing exactly what I tried to avoid - having a large tank that requires some investment and upkeep cost...


----------



## Tabatha

Platypus said:


> question about nano's. Do they come with all the equipment i.e. skimmer, reactor?


The Solona comes with an auto top-off system as well as a skimmer, the RedSea Max comes with a skimmer and a few neat gadgets. The BioCube is a nice little system, doesn't come with either a skimmer or ATS but you can work one in. I would recommend any of these three.

I am looking into getting a Solona for the office, just waiting for the okay from the boss.


----------



## Platypus

But the prices. I mean the cheapest ones are what $200? And those are like 5 gallons. But a small live rock with 2 corals, 1 clown and a cleaner shrimp would be a dream. Maybe a lion fish too.


----------



## Tabatha

Platypus said:


> But the prices. I mean the cheapest ones are what $200? And those are like 5 gallons. But a small live rock with 2 corals, 1 clown and a cleaner shrimp would be a dream. Maybe a lion fish too.


Add everything up separately. You'll soon discover that in many cases, the all-in-one tanks are more economical.

You can always get a basic 5 gallon tank, a HOB and a decent light, that'll do you for a start. Then you'll want to upgrade in 4 months...  You don't need a skimmer or auto top-off, they just make your life easier.


----------



## ameekplec.

conix67 said:


> Planning ahead for upgrade to larger tank is definitely important, and Ameek was able to use his expensive investments in the upgraded tank (few things comes to my mind, power head - MP20 and lighting system)


Here's a list of what I can reuse on my larger system upgrade (when it happens sometime this or next year):
Tunze 3002 (Automatic top off)
Vortech MP-20 (with MP-40W upgrade)
Profilux plus II (pH, temp, 10 switchable sockets, LAN card, LED Moon/sunset/sunrise stick)
TLF Phosban reactor and feed pump (x2)
Profilux 4-channel standalone doser, balling salts, chemical storage containers
Current USA 108w T5HO light (frag tank light  )

Additionally, I can use things like the skimmer (tunze 9002) for qt tanks and such in the future. So really all I have to sell off from the nano would be the custom made tank, stand, sump and plumbing. I could even reuse the return pump 



Tabatha said:


> Purchasing high quality equipment will not only provide you with a reliable hard working system, but the resell value will assist in your upgrade.  Because we all know that once you've mastered your nano tank, you'll want to go bigger, right Ameekplec, Hojimo & Conix???


Haha, too true......well, not that I've mastered the Nano by any means, but I'm pretty comfortable with it. And with the lack of space I have, I'm pretty ready to take on a bigger space 

I've just had the first overgrowth-injury in my tank this week - my montipora cap (green/brown) grew too close to the Pocilliopora and ate part of it. Now it's going to have to be fragged back.


----------



## ameekplec.

If you're looking to start a salw water tank, try to go with something a bit bigger - it'll be a lot more manageable starting at 10g.

If you get things used, or cheap, you can pull off a decent Nano tank. For my sister, I set her up with a little Nano tank and here's the cost breakdown. I used a few used items (making sure they were free from exposure to copper):

100W Stealth Heater	$33.45
18" T5HOx2 light	$50.00
Coralife Deep Six Hydrometer	$8.53 
Yellow watchman goby	$22.39
3 zoas frags	$30.00
Aqua Clear 70 $20.00
4 blue legged hermits, 5 nassarius, 2 astrea, 3 cerith $14.75
4 LED striplight	$20.00
10g with glass lid	$30 
15lbs live rock	$60.00
Sand $0.00
2 Astrea snails	$1.50
chaeto	$0.00
MJ 400	$0.00
Hydor flow	$0.00
Xenia $0.00
2 sexy shrimp	$20.00
salt water $11.10

Total:	$290.62

A lot of these were traded or fragged from my main tank; but nonetheless, before buying corals or fish, this tank comes in just about $200 for all the hardware and the live rock.


----------



## ameekplec.

Hmm, it's been a while since I've posted a tank update.

Not much has happened in the last month - just a few acquisitions (two maybe three SPS pieces), and some new rics last week and yesterday. The ones I got yesterday are pretty sweet - they remind me of skittles. The outer rim is lavender in colour, and the inner part is a mix of green, orange, pink and purples.

I've been trying to improve the colours in my SPS for a bit - the pinks and reds aren't there for me. Purple, green, yellow even blue is good though.

My clownfish, who were in QT are showing excellent improvement in their breakout of lymphocystis. Nearly all gone, but it'll be another few weeks till they're ready to swim back in the DT I think.

The sixline wrasse is back to her old self again after I caught and removed the hawkfish.

The jawfish - well, I love the little guys, but I want to kill them too. One of them is settled in completely. He's the bigger one. He bullys the smaller one once in a while - every three weeks or so. So the little one is now back across the tank again - he just made a huge dust storm today digging up a new burrow. And disturbing my DSB again. Thanks buddy!

Anyways all is well. SPS are growing, and so is everything else. Things are getting fragged back pretty often now, so life is good. At least the tank is paying for itself now 

I'll snap some pictures tomorrow. But for now, here's a quick pic of my newest acquisition:


----------



## KnaveTO

> Anyways all is well. SPS are growing, and so is everything else. Things are getting fragged back pretty often now, so life is good. At least the tank is paying for itself now


You and I are going to have to talk about that


----------



## Doctor T

Glad to hear everything is going well. I too will have to contact you about frags (when I get to that stage...) Btw, what is your QT setup like?


----------



## ameekplec.

I'll let you guys know when I have frags available  It's SPS trimming time soon! Softies are on their way too.

I just keep a 5g or 10g handy for QT. For corals I do a 10 - 15 min dip in Tropic Marin Pro coral cure to get rid of nasties, as well as a go over with needle tip tweezers to remove anything even remotely suspicious. Also, I usually try to remove all of the synthetic bases that aquacultured corals come with.

As for fish, I haven't added a new one in a while, but I QT them in those spare tanks. I always treat with Prazipro - an old habit for when I used to buy more plecos, but good nonetheless, since 90% of marine fish are still WC.

In future, I'm going to FW dip all incoming fish. But I probably won't be adding any fish in here. Next tank


----------



## ameekplec.

Not much has been going on. Except that Jean-Paul (Bigger jawfish) kicked Marty (smaller jawfish) out of another hole (but didn't move in, as usual). So Marty dug himself a new hole, amking another mess in another part of the tank. Oh well, that's life with them two characters.

New addition-wise, I picked up two ricordea colonies recently. One Purple rim, orange middle, violet center with green mouth, and another lavender rim, multicolour (green, yellow, orange, pink) center with green mouth morph. Also found some sweet blue zoas 

And the SPS are doing well - reds and pinks are not doing well, but everything else is. Hopefully soon I get a chance to go to Sea U Marine to get some Reefer's Best salt from KZ, as I hope a better salt mix will lead to better SPS colour and growth.

Parameters as of today:

Ammonia, Nitrite, Nitrate, Phosphate: 0 ppm
Alkalinity: 7 dKh
Calcium: 420 ppm
pH: ? haven't tested in a while
temp: 79 - 81 (controller)
Magnesium: ? can't remember

I'm glad that a lot of the tank is now in autopilot. I change the GFO and GAC once a month, do WCs (5g) every week and a half or so, and trim SPS and macro (chaeto and in tank) as necessary.

Now what you've all been waiting for: Thems pretty pictures!

New sweet blue zoas:









New multicolour ricordea:









And now the display tank:
5 flavours of ricordeas:









"Red Planet" SPS:









Purple stag:









Purple DW SPS (No idea on ID, but one of my favs):









Hairy purple SPS:









Green millepora:









One of the first SPS I bought, as a rescue from Sea U Marine (Acropora jacquelinae):









Green bottlebrush:









Sweet blue tenius - though it was a gonner after a disastrous frag order but it pulled through:









My gold maxima ans pink stylo (that is not so pink):









The troublemaker, Jean-Paul:









Front half, top down:









FTS (you can see in the right corner the new mess Marty made):


----------



## Doctor T

ameekplec. said:


> I'll let you guys know when I have frags available  It's SPS trimming time soon! Softies are on their way too.
> 
> I just keep a 5g or 10g handy for QT. For corals I do a 10 - 15 min dip in Tropic Marin Pro coral cure to get rid of nasties, as well as a go over with needle tip tweezers to remove anything even remotely suspicious. Also, I usually try to remove all of the synthetic bases that aquacultured corals come with.
> 
> As for fish, I haven't added a new one in a while, but I QT them in those spare tanks. I always treat with Prazipro - an old habit for when I used to buy more plecos, but good nonetheless, since 90% of marine fish are still WC.
> 
> In future, I'm going to FW dip all incoming fish. But I probably won't be adding any fish in here. Next tank


Thanks for explaining. Another item for me to add to the shopping list.

FW dip seems scary to me. So you just dip them in FW for a few minutes, then into the display tank or QT? Do this for corals, etc..., too? No more prazipro?

Edit: btw, great pics!


----------



## ameekplec.

No, don't FW dip corals. Use a Iodne based dip, like Tropic Marin pro coral cure. 

For fish, use a temperature and pH adjusted FW dip for 5 - 10 minutes. Then I put them into QT with the Prazi.

Thanks! Pics are taken with none other than a Point and shoot  Olympus 720 waterproof so some of the shots are taken underwater.


----------



## Doctor T

Cool camera. I was thinking of getting one of those Olympus waterproof badboys before my last vacation. Awesome that you can take shots underwater like that. I'm thinking point&shoot may be easier/better anyway for these close aquarium shots. I'm not having too much luck w/ my SLR. Depth of Field too narrow to catch moving fish up close.


----------



## ameekplec.

It gets the job done, but I prefer to use an SLR - my parents have oe, but it's at their house.

Yeah, its nice for vacations. Waterproof makes it moisture proof too. I took it to the Dominican Republic and it was nice to take it to the beach and into the water too


----------



## conix67

I saw another brand (panasonic?) with inexpensive waterproof point and shoot cameras. I might consider getting one in the future exclusively for underwater shots.

If you have a DSLR, no point and shoot can beat it. Depth of the field will not affect/help any moving object no matter what, and it's easily adjusted in DSLR.

You'll have easier time taking shots of your reef tank though, as the lighting is far stronger you can have decent shutter speed without a flash, and push the aperture settings higher.

Anyway, Ameek's tank looks fantastic as always, but I can see that it's getting overcrowded! I guess you won't have to worry about spending $$$ on getting corals for a while!


----------



## ameekplec.

conix67 said:


> Anyway, Ameek's tank looks fantastic as always, but I can see that it's getting overcrowded! I guess you won't have to worry about spending $$$ on getting corals for a while!


Thanks!

Yeah, you'd figured I'd have no space so I can't get anymore, but somehow I figure out how to squeeze one or two more things in...

But really I'd like to trim down a few species, so it doesn't look sooo cluttered.


----------



## Doctor T

conix67 said:


> I saw another brand (panasonic?) with inexpensive waterproof point and shoot cameras. I might consider getting one in the future exclusively for underwater shots.
> 
> If you have a DSLR, no point and shoot can beat it. Depth of the field will not affect/help any moving object no matter what, and it's easily adjusted in DSLR.
> 
> You'll have easier time taking shots of your reef tank though, as the lighting is far stronger you can have decent shutter speed without a flash, and push the aperture settings higher.
> 
> Anyway, Ameek's tank looks fantastic as always, but I can see that it's getting overcrowded! I guess you won't have to worry about spending $$$ on getting corals for a while!


Wanted to have fun w/ my 100mm macro on the fish and shrimps and had no choice but to use flash if I wanted to increase my aperture at all. Even then, DoF was so shallow that any misfocus or subject movement resulted in crap blur. With P&S everything is in focus at close range without trying - LOL, but I do hate the shutter lag.

I'll play around with it more. Sorry for going OT ameek.


----------



## conix67

Doctor T said:


> Wanted to have fun w/ my 100mm macro on the fish and shrimps and had no choice but to use flash if I wanted to increase my aperture at all. Even then, DoF was so shallow that any misfocus or subject movement resulted in crap blur. With P&S everything is in focus at close range without trying - LOL, but I do hate the shutter lag.
> 
> I'll play around with it more. Sorry for going OT ameek.


Actually I too found 100mm Macro lens very difficult to use for aquarium shots. At macro range the DOF is really shallow, making it almost impossible to get nice shots unless the aperture setting is 20 or higher, at which point your shutter speed suffers.

Just use basic 18-55mm zoom lens or 35mm fixed prime lens! You'll get a better result.


----------



## ameekplec.

So it's been a month, and I haven't added anything new. Things have been growing - slowly. More polyps are popping up, SPS are growing out, and ricordea are dividing. 

Oh snap, that's a lie. I got a tiny frag of blue cespitularia about 2 or 3 weeks ago. Looks purdy - pictures don't capture it, but it actually sprakles, like there are little diamonds in it. Can't wait for it to grow out to colony size.

But for real, nothing much is going on. Stuff is growing. I've had to frag a fair bit here and there, and so I've sold a fair number of frags - helping to save up and pay for the upgrade 

Since an upgrade is still months and months into the future, I'm thinking of upgrading my lights by changing the crappy single reflector in the Nova Fixture to 6 parabolic reflectors arranged in a flat arc to attempt to maximize the light from my fixture.

But all in all pretty happy - I'm just tinkering now, finging out optimal places for everything, trying to clear out my frag racks and actually place things down onto the rock for a more permanent home. 

Pics sometime soon. Have to borrow a DSLR to get some decent shots


----------



## Doctor T

Good to hear everything is stable! Looking forward to the pics. How are the fish doing?


----------



## ameekplec.

Fish are good - sixline is a sixline, the jawfish swapped burrows again and haven't kicked up a sandstorm in a while, and the clownfish are almost done getting over viral lymphocystis.


----------



## TriggerMAN

looks too crowded to me maybe you should upgrade sooner then that


----------



## Platypus

I am a little late on the camera thing, but if you want an awsome camera, go for a Canon Rebel. I have the XSi, the 2nd or third latest beginner dslr. It is 12mp and comes with a 18-55mm lens kit. Its around 800$, but you will take awsome pictures.


----------



## ameekplec.

It's been just over 1 year since I crossed over to the salty side - so much has been crammed into my head so fast. It's certainly been a very learning year (I think I've learned more about SW than about my thesis project in the last year ), and a lot of fun has been had so far.

Also 400th post of this thread! Photo update coming soon. New corals! More colour! And of course, more plans!!

Stay tuned!


----------



## KnaveTO

Congrats Ameek! My anneversary in reefing is easy... Halloween


----------



## Ciddian

Grats Ameekplec!!


----------



## UnderTheSea

Congrats, Happy Anniversary !


----------



## conix67

Congrats! What's the cake made of? Let me guess - brine shrimp, mysis shrimp, golden pearls, some blood worms, .. yummy!

A good reminder as well, since mine's coming up shortly.


----------



## Doctor T

Congrats Ameek! Great thread, I learned a lot from it. Looking forward to more updates.


----------



## conix67

I had a chance to visit Ameek's place and take a look at his amazing setup in person. Truly impressive..

So here I post updated FTS for him


----------



## Doctor T

Great shot conix67! This pic really shows off the depth and beauty of the tank. Nice capture of the fish in motion too.


----------



## Announce

Love the jawfish, easily one of my fav fish


----------



## ameekplec.

It's been a while since I've updated - nothing much is new in the main tank - everything is slowly growing, and since two bulbs died, I ordered a full replacement set. Those two burnt out at 10 months, well short of their expected burn life, but meh. The unburnt ones will end up as refugium lighters anyways, so no biggie.
I'll be getting one or MAYBE two high end frags later this month or next. I'm super stoked 

In other news, on the 16th I got an anemone for my clowns which have taken a liking to their temporary home, so now it's their permanent home (until I get a bigger tank...one day ).
Anyways, the anemone has had it a bit rough and tumble - it wasn't quite happy anywhere, and today I think it had a bit of a tussle with the powerhead, and it was face down at the bottom of the tank in a dish of rubble (which explains the Philadelphia tupperware in the photos to come - I use it to keep LR rubble from scattering everywhere). Anyways, I decided to move it over to a location that gets better flow and lighting, which coincidentally was next to the GSP covered rock that my clowns had been on-again off-again hosting. But as soon as I moved the tupperware over next to them, they took right to it and for the last 4 hours have happily been playing in the nem. And the nem has stayed put.

So for Conix, here are the pics:



























All happy!!


----------



## conix67

Wow, finally! I think someone on this forum would be so jealous of you!  Congrats!

Is the cream cheese reef safe? I think I see a little bit of it left between the rocks ..  

It's still one of my favorites - seeing the clown pair hosting an anemone.

Looks like the RBTA lost bubbles again. Could be true that they do lose bubbles when clowns begin hosting them? How did it look until now?


----------



## Doctor T

Sorry to hear about the lights.

Nice to see your clowns hosting the anemone. Are your clowns tank bred?



ameekplec. said:


> It's been a while since I've updated - nothing much is new in the main tank - everything is slowly growing, and since two bulbs died, I ordered a full replacement set. Those two burnt out at 10 months, well short of their expected burn life, but meh. The unburnt ones will end up as refugium lighters anyways, so no biggie.
> I'll be getting one or MAYBE two high end frags later this month or next. I'm super stoked
> 
> In other news, on the 16th I got an anemone for my clowns which have taken a liking to their temporary home, so now it's their permanent home (until I get a bigger tank...one day ).
> Anyways, the anemone has had it a bit rough and tumble - it wasn't quite happy anywhere, and today I think it had a bit of a tussle with the powerhead, and it was face down at the bottom of the tank in a dish of rubble (which explains the Philadelphia tupperware in the photos to come - I use it to keep LR rubble from scattering everywhere). Anyways, I decided to move it over to a location that gets better flow and lighting, which coincidentally was next to the GSP covered rock that my clowns had been on-again off-again hosting. But as soon as I moved the tupperware over next to them, they took right to it and for the last 4 hours have happily been playing in the nem. And the nem has stayed put.
> 
> So for Conix, here are the pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All happy!!


----------



## Abner

conix67 said:


> Wow, finally! I think someone on this forum would be so jealous of you!  Congrats!
> 
> Is the cream cheese reef safe? I think I see a little bit of it left between the rocks ..
> 
> It's still one of my favorites - seeing the clown pair hosting an anemone.
> 
> Looks like the RBTA lost bubbles again. Could be true that they do lose bubbles when clowns begin hosting them? How did it look until now?


AAhhhh my clowns won't even come close to my BTA....don't know if conix was talking about me but i am jealous!! I really like to see them hosting. whilst i'm here talking about it quick question would i be able to have two BTA in my tank?? cuz i really wanted a RBTA so just wondering if i can have them both cuz i kinda like how the green looks in my tank now.


----------



## conix67

Abner said:


> AAhhhh my clowns won't even come close to my BTA....don't know if conix was talking about me but i am jealous!! I really like to see them hosting. whilst i'm here talking about it quick question would i be able to have two BTA in my tank?? cuz i really wanted a RBTA so just wondering if i can have them both cuz i kinda like how the green looks in my tank now.


Well, if you have an Anemone and Clowns and the clowns don't go near the Anemone, you'll be jealous of Ameek for sure. However, I know there's someone else on this forum who's been waiting for months for that to happen, but still hasn't happened yet.

You could have as many Anemones as you'd like in your tank, but considering the size I'd try to keep it to one. I have one, and will not be adding more, even though I saw very nice florescent green with pink tip and pale pink body BTA last weekend at Sea-U-Marine at very very good price, I managed to resist the temptation of getting those...


----------



## ameekplec.

Resisting the temptation is so tough...hence why I have so many frags 

The pairing this time was completely natural. In the past, I tried to get them to host - the male did for a bit, but the female refused to go in. Now in the hospital tank, they had grown accustomed to the GSP and were on and off hosting it, but paid no attention to the anemone. But once I moved the anemone close to their territory that they stay in in the tank (even if they're the only ones in the 15g tank), they took to it almost immediately, and now won't leave the anemone. 

I must say, it was pretty cute watching them sleep in it last night.

In other news, I replaced the bulbs in my fixture (all 6 of them) as 2 burnt out last week. And I have to say that it looks amazing in there now. So crisp and blue/white. Everything looks really great - which kind of disappoints me, as it says that the bulbs are pretty garbage to shift spectrun so quickly (less than 10 months). Oh well, they're still a decent bulb. 

I'll get PAR measurements later. Hopefully I'm getting a decent output from them anyways.


----------



## conix67

ameekplec. said:


> In other news, I replaced the bulbs in my fixture (all 6 of them) as 2 burnt out last week. And I have to say that it looks amazing in there now. So crisp and blue/white. Everything looks really great - which kind of disappoints me, as it says that the bulbs are pretty garbage to shift spectrun so quickly (less than 10 months). Oh well, they're still a decent bulb.
> 
> I'll get PAR measurements later. Hopefully I'm getting a decent output from them anyways.


Are they all the same bulbs (current-USA)? Did you get new reflectors too?

I believe all my bulbs are pretty old (18+ months), but they look pretty decent. I know, I will be changing bulbs over the next few months.


----------



## ameekplec.

Yep, same bulbs. Only Current USA makes these small 18w bulbs.

No, I decided not to get the reflector upgrade - I decided it would be better to save those funds for a new fixture instead


----------



## Tbird

*Wow!*

Hey Ameek! I'm new to this site but just wanted to let you know that's a beautiful tank you have. A great thread, took awhile to get through it but very informative!!!

I've been in FW for awhile now and have been pondering SW for sometime. I think I might have to buy the used the used 30G with sump I saw. LOL 

Keep up the great thread and the wonderful tank!!


----------



## ameekplec.

Some new pics from yesterday. I never realized the difference in colour some ofthese guys have before I moved the light to get a top down in the back section. The photos are crappy as per usual, but I hope you get the idea 

Blue cespitularia (Xenia) with pink polyps - they can only be seen as pink from above:









Blue/green millie:









Purple tipped acro frag from Ksalt:









Purple stag from Ksalt - I got this last year, and it died back a bit and really sturggled, but recently it's started to really colour up and is sprouting a few new sprouts:









Wonderful purple cap (I hope the first little frag is doing well):









Blue tenius looking sharp:









Blue tipped stag. This came to me as all green, and has changed nicely. Now if only I can get the lower corallite to not be brownish green....









Christmas millie. This thing is growing like crazy. Finally on the back where it gets more light it's turning into a nice green on the older areas, and hot pink on the tips, with whitish/brown polyps. Should be a stunner soon!









The obligatory ricordea garden shot (the acro in the foreground is a frag from Sea U Marine's display tank - it's a sweet tabling acro with really short corallites and lots of PE):









That's it for today's update folks


----------



## Doctor T

Nice! The ricordea garden looks amazing!


----------



## ameekplec.

Thanks! I'm going to be adding the orange colony in my frag tank to the top of that to finish the hill off 

Great seeing you again today Doctor T!


----------



## ameekplec.

I've been doing vodka dosing for quite some time now, and had gotten my tank up to 2ml (1 ml twice a day, automatically dosed), and recently decided to cut it back to 1 ml a day. I've noticed now that I'm getting a lot more pinks coming through on the millie, as well as enhanced colours elsewhere on the acros - now I'm not sure if this is a result of increased frequency of water changes, new bulbs or cutting down or vodka dosing, but something's making the christmas millie hotter by the day.

This week had Ross coming over to check out the tank. Hopefully he liked what he saw  I met TDF and Tabatha again tonight to see their system yet again *drool* Saw the little Bangaiis - they're really itty bitty and pretty darn cute.

Today I met Tyler from BWI again and picked up 4kg more Sodium bicarbonate so I should be good for alkalinity buffer for a while  (250g lasted me about 5 months...) I also picked up an Aquatec booster pump, so my RO/DI unit will be more efficient and take less time to make my RO/DI water - today it took about 9 hours to make 20 gallons. The reason is that my feed pressure is 40 PSI, whereas I think the optimal feed pressure is somewhere in the neighborhood of 70 PSI (but I need to double check that). With greater pressure, the RO membrane works more efficiently, so I'll make water faster and more efficiently! 

If any of you are running an RO/DI unit and get insufficient pressure, talk to Tyler at BWI about getting a booster pump - I got mine for $60 and they normally go for $100+ online.


----------



## Doctor T

Thanks for picking up my doser too 

I'm quite happy with my BRS RO/DI, it pumps out over 3 gallons/hour at 50psi, which luckily just so happens to be the psi of my sink.

When you store RO/DI water and/or SW - do you run powerheads in them to prevent the water from going stagnant?


----------



## ameekplec.

I think it's time to flush the membrane too - but my TDS out of the RO membrane is still between 0 and 1, so I figured I'm not due quite yet. But my 1 - 2 gph is pretty crappy.

Nope, no agitation when storing RO/DI for me. I let it sit in a covered bucket - I make about 15 - 20g at a time: 5g goes into the top-off bucket, 5g for a water change in the next day or two, and another 10g to last the rest of the week for top ups, more NSW and other uses (I make coffee with it because to me it tastes better, but maybe it's all in my head ).

For the SW, I usually have a powerhead mixing it up for several hours with the intention of complete dissolution and to oxygenate the water. Then I immediately use it once it's at the right temp and parameters (Alk and Ca). If I'm storing SW though I don't aerate it.

In other cryptic news, I did something semi-impulsive today. We'll see if it works out or not. Definitely not a unresearched decision, but definitely not completely planned out either. More on this story at 11.


----------



## conix67

Where's the story? It's waaaaay past 11 already!

I'm lazy. When I do water change, I just mix up the salt water and use it shortly after. No power head, no heater, no overnight mixing. I tried it for a while when I had my nano, but it was way too much work (at least for me). I do not observe any adverse effect from undissolved salt particles yet, though. The temperature stablized rather quickly too, since I'm only changing ~10% and the water temperature is at room temperature already.


----------



## ameekplec.

I'm lazy so I take a 5g bucket, dump two scoops of salt mix in, and then come back some hours later to find completely dissolved, temperature corrected new salt mix with no particles. Then I correct the kH and Ca if I have to, and then use it pretty much right away too.


----------



## Doctor T

I tried the lazy method, but after a couple of salinity gravity shifts, let's just say my WC procedure need some fine tuning  

Eric, what are you using for magnesium dosing? Mag flake? Also, for the dosing pump, is it 1/4" internal diameter hose that I need?


----------



## ameekplec.

Yeah, for the Profilux dosing pumps, 1/4" ID tubing works well. I gaffed and bought 3/16" ID tubing and it was a beehatch to get on there.

For Magnesium (and for all my solutions) I use Fauna Marin balling salts (also bought from Tyler at BWI)


----------



## conix67

Doctor T said:


> I tried the lazy method, but after a couple of salinity gravity shifts, let's just say my WC procedure need some fine tuning
> 
> Eric, what are you using for magnesium dosing? Mag flake? Also, for the dosing pump, is it 1/4" internal diameter hose that I need?


You might want to mix same amount of SW every time, so that you can simply pour exactly the same amount of salt.

BRS 2-part kit comes with magnesium, that's what I use. I was thinking of DIY 2-part but took a lazy route again.


----------



## Doctor T

conix67 said:


> You might want to mix same amount of SW every time, so that you can simply pour exactly the same amount of salt.
> 
> BRS 2-part kit comes with magnesium, that's what I use. I was thinking of DIY 2-part but took a lazy route again.


I picked up 3x 5 gallon paint buckets (food grade, HDPE 2) from Lowes yesterday. Hopefully, they will help me get into a consistent routine. I was thinking as long as I match my Sg I would be ok, but Ameek brings up an interesting point about matching Kh and Ca as well.

The 2-part DIY kit started off simple enough for me, Dowflake for Calcium, baked baking soda for alkalinity, but the magnesium part is bothering me a bit. I got the epsom salts (magnesium sulfate) from shopper's drug mart no problem, but now I want to get some magnesium chloride to offset the sulfate. BRS has it for 13.99, but shipping is $20 . According to AP, I think I can find it in Canadian tire or Home Hardware as ice melters, but I wonder just how safe it is to use. I feel ok about the Dowflake and baking soda, but I may just buy a commercial product for magnesium to be safe.

Edit: btw Ameekplec, I just found that balling method vs. calcium reactor thread that you are in, in the other forum. Damn, interesting stuff - but now, I'm lost - LOL


----------



## ameekplec.

Normally, I think just making sure your temp and SG is fine, but with the salt I'm using you have to manually adjust the Ca. Also, it lets me see if I need to bump the Alk, or if I need to take the addition of water back in slowly to avoid a huge sudden Alk swing, which can be very damaging to the SPS. I also check the SG, Alk and Ca of the system prior to a WC to make sure that my SG isn't being affected too much by dosing, and that my dosing regimen is keeping up to Alk and Ca demand (I do this once a month or so for Ca and more often for Alk).

Ah, should have told me - I could have picked it up from Tyler for you - I think he has the 1kg or 4kg of Magnesium suflate/chloride hexa/heptahydrate from Fauna Marin for pretty cheap.

My issue with DIY dosing was the purity of the chemicals, since consumer grade chemicals are not very pure and have a lot of residues and impurities that may negatively affect an enclosed reef system. To me, the extra cost (well, it's pretty significant over DIY) was worth the peace of mind.

Yeah, I get lazy here and there about water changes too. A two bucket system works well for me - I mix up a new batch in one bucket, drain the water from the main tank system into the second bucket, and refill with fresh SW. Then I take the old water from my display tank and use it for a WC on the 15g clownfish tank. And then that water goes to the QT tank, then the QT water goes down the drain.


----------



## conix67

Sorry to hijack Ameek's thread.

To me Kh/Ca matching is a little too much work. I'd rather pick salt that provides necessary contents within it, than fiddling with Kh/Ca everytime I prepare new salt water.

Again, I took lazy route. I did test newly mixed salt water before, and KH and CA were at respectable level, so I do not test anymore. Since I'm changing 10% of water only, the small difference in new salt water will only have 10% of the difference which is relatively small, so until I being to see a problem with current method, I'll keep things simple.

As for 2-Part kit and magnesium, you don't need to supplement magnesium unless it's low. You'll need to get a magnesium kit first. I got salifert one, it's considerably more complicated than other tests...

I also considered DIY recipe, but Ameek brought up concerns about purity of DIY. So, again I took the lazy route and went for BRS product. For a full kit, shipping isn't so bad. It's still way better than buying off-the-shelf products from Big Als.


----------



## Doctor T

Well, DIY is so cheap, no harm if I change now - I could always use the chemicals for outside aquarium use.

I got the salifert Mag kit too on the weekend.

Hey Ameek, when will you be seeing Tyler again - maybe I will go for the fauna marin MAG.

Oops, didn't realize we were hijacking - sorry Ameek.


----------



## ameekplec.

Doctor T said:


> Edit: btw Ameekplec, I just found that balling method vs. calcium reactor thread that you are in, in the other forum. Damn, interesting stuff - but now, I'm lost - LOL


Oh yeah, that thread! I was looking for it. One of the main arguments against was in the case of large systems (200g+) and how dosing becomes impractical after a certain size of system. But there's an interesting thread on RC about people who are using dosers on 200g+ systems who switched over from Ca reactors and are loving their new dosing systems.

http://reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1722692


----------



## ameekplec.

@Conix, yeah it is a lot of work - I won'tr be buying this salt again (but I don't think it's available anyways). It comes with it's own CaCl2 so you can adjust the ca of the mix - but I find it doesn't dissolve cleanly enough or fast enough.
So that's why I match Ca - because I have to add it in anyways. I usually aim for 440 ppm, which I know works out to be about 12 ml of the SeaChem Ca buffer I have.

Also, I test the kH because while I was mixing up the salt before I would get a kH of like 3 or 4 dKh. But recently I noticed it mixes up closer to 9.5 - 10 dKH, so I try to keep an eye on it, since I'm doing a 5g water change on a 25 - 28g water volume.

Next time I'll probably go with DD or something in the moderate price range, and hope it mixes a lot more consistently.

Yeah, the Salifert test kits are more complex than good old API - I usually use API cause they're easy to use. Drop drop drop, and you're done.

Nah, it's all good - it's what this thread is here for: discussion


----------



## conix67

1000ml a day !!! Yikes!!! 

Is this a real picture of his lighting system?


----------



## ameekplec.

Yeah - super showy Japanses-style spotlight MHs. Looks like at least $4000USD in Spotlights....


----------



## ameekplec.

Some fun pics captured today:

You get a Star!!!









No wonder my cream cheese tasted funny!


----------



## Doctor T

Yummy, cream cheese - LOL.

Hey, what happened with your semi-impulsive story?


----------



## ameekplec.

Haha, it's still happening. The thing in question is in a quarantine tank right now. I let it slip yesterday that it's a fish. No further comments


----------



## Abner

can i guess what it is?


----------



## ameekplec.

hehe, you can try!

This one is a kind of fish you don't already have


----------



## Abner

helfrichi firefish!! i know i know but i just can't seem to pick the winning lottery numbers though


----------



## ameekplec.

lol, me too.


----------



## ameekplec.

Well, good news is that the new little one eats prepared food - but only if it's settled into the detrius in the corner of the tank 

Lots of picking off the rocks though, which is always good - at least it's eating, which is the hard part with these guys.

Yesterday I observed a peculiar behaviour - it followed the peppermint shrimp, and then started to corner it with it's broad side. I've seen it do something like that a few times, but it never damned on me till yesterday what she's wanting - a good ol' cleaning! So I took the peppermint out of that tank, and am trying to catch my skunk cleaner from the main tank - to no avail. Even borrowed a trap from KnaveTO, but it didn't work. Shrimps don't like it when they have no grip, and inside the plexiglass they can't grip the sides, so it's hesitant and won't go in the trap.

So, either I catch it with a net today (as I've already tried a few times), or I go out and buy a new one for the new one. Too bad Menagerie isn't getting any till next week 

Oh, and here's a teaser pic of the little guy. The white tube is 1" PVC:


----------



## Doctor T

Mandarin Dragonet??


----------



## conix67

In the teaser pick I just see a little blob and two dots, which could mean anything with eyes 

You sure enjoy teasing others!!


----------



## ameekplec.

haha, yeah, if I made it any bigger, it would be a dead give away 

Nope, not a dragonet 

Looks like I either need to find the little guy a cleaner shrimp soon, or do a FW dip on it. I can clearly see a fluke on one of it's fins, so it's time to get rid of them to keep it from getting too stressed out. I'd like to do a prazipro treatment, but I've heard that some fish will stop feeding during a prazi treatment, so I'd like to hold off on that as long as possible to make sure it's eating a lot first. I guess I have to make a trip to Menagerie or Sea U Marine this weekend to get me some selcon, maybe some other fish food and a cleaner shrimp!


----------



## ameekplec.

After it ate all the hair algae off the rocks in QT (which are "mature" in that they have lots of pods and algae growth) I decided to see if it would pick at other algae. I have some frag plugs that are covered with a filamentous algae on my frag rack, so I stuck on into the QT and immediately it attacked and started eating the algae. So it's nice and fat  

I have a few other frag plugs on that rack that have pretty good algae growth so she'll get those over the coming few days. I also have a zoa rock in the clown's tank that has this nice red macro growing on it, so I think I'll break a piece of the rock off to see if she'll eat that too. 

So far the QT is going very well - she eats off the rock, and will eat some prepared food, as long as it looks like detrius. I see fish poop here and there so it's clear she's eating something. No ich (fingers crossed, knock on wood) and besides a few flukes, everything appears to be going well for her - I think another week or two in QT and she'll be ready for the main tank and her big debut


----------



## Doctor T

Curious, a hair algae eating nano-fish. I may be interested in one of those...


----------



## ameekplec.

Many small lawn mower-type gobies will eat algae. This one isn't a goby though 

Oh yeah, picked up a cleaner yesterday too, because she was really wanting a cleaning. Went to BA scarborough, and saw that they were $40!! So I thought I'd go down to NAFB - but apparently they close at 4 instead of 5pm  So back to BA I went, heart heavy to have to spend $40 on a cleaner - when I rounded the corner of tanks and there were "babies" for $19. So I got her one, but he's useless - dowsn't clean her, no matter how much she tries to appeal to him. Oh well. 

Did a pH and temp adjusted freshwater dip last night for 5 minutes. She didn't like it, but she seems to be pestering the cleaner a lot less this morning. 

I also a nice big colony of purple with pink rim ricordea with green mouths. Aaaaalmost bought it. It would have been a sweet addition to the garden too.


So, dunno if I'll do a full 6 week QT on the new addition - 2 weeks might be enough. I'll probably switch her to the DT after she learns to eat prepared foods.


----------



## Doctor T

ameekplec. said:


> Many small lawn mower-type gobies will eat algae. This one isn't a goby though
> 
> Oh yeah, picked up a cleaner yesterday too, because she was really wanting a cleaning. Went to BA scarborough, and saw that they were $40!! So I thought I'd go down to NAFB - but apparently they close at 4 instead of 5pm  So back to BA I went, heart heavy to have to spend $40 on a cleaner - when I rounded the corner of tanks and there were "babies" for $19. So I got her one, but he's useless - dowsn't clean her, no matter how much she tries to appeal to him. Oh well.
> 
> Did a pH and temp adjusted freshwater dip last night for 5 minutes. She didn't like it, but she seems to be pestering the cleaner a lot less this morning.
> 
> I also a nice big colony of purple with pink rim ricordea with green mouths. Aaaaalmost bought it. It would have been a sweet addition to the garden too.
> 
> So, dunno if I'll do a full 6 week QT on the new addition - 2 weeks might be enough. I'll probably switch her to the DT after she learns to eat prepared foods.


Hmm, I didn't know about lawnmower gobies. I'm aware of a 'lawnmower' blenny, but I read they may eat my clam - so that's out.


----------



## Abner

Potter's angelfish!!!is that what it is ?? come one man u killing us over here


----------



## ameekplec.

Well time for the big reveal 

Introducing my little Centropyge potteri (Potters dwarf angelfish):


















Sorry for the crappy pics, but in the second one you can see how nice the colours are on her.

She's in week two of qt, and so far so good. She's getting fatter and eating pellets and macroalgae, but nothing out of the water column yet. I'll be putting some LPS and zoas in with her to see if she eats them, or if she's going to ignore them for now. Yesterday I gave her a FW dip, and today the cleaner shrimp and her are buddies, so she's finally getting the cleaning she's been wanting the last few days.

While 20g is on the small side for a centropyge (most places recommend a 30g), I think she has plenty of rock to forage off of, and the rock is mature with lots of macro algae growth on it. I'm also able to supplement with more macros (not chaeto) from the fuge, as well as offer lots of foods 

She's small in that she's about 2.5" - a bit bigger than the (timid) six-line wrasse in the DT. I'll introduce her slowly into the DT isolating either her or the sixline and let them get used to each other first. She should ahve no issues with the jawfish and vice versa.

In terms of nipping at corals, not too worried about my zoas - she can eat them all if she wants  LPS, I only have 3 kinds, so no big loss. If she takes a chunk of clam, no harm done. But if she's becomes a SPS nipper we may have a problem.

The display tank is looking good - noticed after a WC that the water looked slightly yellow so I changed the carbon (1 cup) and the GFO at the same time (to absorb any phosphates leached by the carbon). At the same time I refilled my Alkalinity buffer solution - 3.5 L lasted me since April or May. At this rate 1 kg will last about 1.5 years. The ca and Mg solutions aren't running anywhere near low.

So without further ado, here are a few shots from tonight:

The Jawfish:









Picked this up from reef raft. used to be all brown, but the new growth is pale blue or purple, and the rest of the coral is starting to turn a lighter colour too:









Since I started to do WCs regularly again (1/week, 5g) the christmas millie has really coloured up. Pink is coming back, and the lower areas are greenish! Pink, green, white/brown polyps says it's christmas time!









Here's a top down of the back half of the reef wall. kinda dark, but I like the top downs, and the back half isn't one I usually take:









Close up:









FTS:


----------



## Abner

don't i get a prize for guessing what it was ??


----------



## ameekplec.

Sorry, someone else guessed first


----------



## cablemike

dude its time for a bigger tank, there simply isnt any space in there for growth anymore..


----------



## ameekplec.

There's aactually a few months' space between most pieces.

It's also the reason I frag about once a month on the SPS - keep them small and in the shape I want them to be


----------



## Doctor T

Great looking fish - congrats! I'd love to see the interaction between cleaner shrimp and angel someday, but both are off my list for now. Definitely interested in how she behaves with your corals.


----------



## ameekplec.

Well she's been in QT for a full three weeks now, and she's finally eating prepared foods regularly - she almost took some from the surface of the water today too.

As much as I'd love to stick her in the DT (and hope that she's not a coral nipper), I think I'll QT her for at least 4 weeks - I'm already at 3 weeks and 3 days, might as well as go the month.


Today I think I saw the funniest thing I have ever seen in my reef. One of the emerald crabs was grazing on a rock close to one of the Jawfish, who took exception to its proximity. It's usual response when a snail or something gets close is to use it's mouth to move it aside - so use it's mouth it did! It was biting the crab on it's butt a few times  Too bad the crab scooted away by the time I came back with the camera


----------



## conix67

I like your new fish! Where did you find it from?

However I think your 20G is too crowded for it


----------



## Doctor T

ameekplec. said:


> Well she's been in QT for a full three weeks now, and she's finally eating prepared foods regularly - she almost took some from the surface of the water today too.
> 
> As much as I'd love to stick her in the DT (and hope that she's not a coral nipper), I think I'll QT her for at least 4 weeks - I'm already at 3 weeks and 3 days, might as well as go the month.
> 
> Today I think I saw the funniest thing I have ever seen in my reef. One of the emerald crabs was grazing on a rock close to one of the Jawfish, who took exception to its proximity. It's usual response when a snail or something gets close is to use it's mouth to move it aside - so use it's mouth it did! It was biting the crab on it's butt a few times  Too bad the crab scooted away by the time I came back with the camera


Too bad about the missed shot, I hate it when that happens.

So what do you feed her now?


----------



## ameekplec.

conix67 said:


> I like your new fish! Where did you find it from?
> 
> However I think your 20G is too crowded for it


Me too  I got her from BA Scarborough. Didn't develop ich or anything, and was eating a few hours after I brought her home.

I know, my 20g is definitely crowded  Can't wait for abigger tank! 



Doctor T said:


> Too bad about the missed shot, I hate it when that happens.
> 
> So what do you feed her now?


When she came home she would only nip at the rock, but I figured out she liked filamentous algae, so I was feeding her that - but all the while she ignored pellet food (and ate it only if mixed with detrius) and mysis. But in the last two days she's figured out that pellets = FOOD!!! But she still doesn't eat out of the water column, but that's not unexpected as angels are grazers for the most part.

I'll probably move her over when she starts feeding on mysis and eats out of the water column.


----------



## ameekplec.

Good news! Well more than one.

Potters angelfish has discovered in the last two days or so that food comes out of the sky - sometimes if you look up, it's there. No dice on eating it from the surface or eating out of the water column yet though. She's doing well and just passed 4 weeks in QT - I think next week sometime she'll move up to the main tank 

In other coral news, I finally got my frag of Montipora setosa yesterday (if you've spoken to me about SPS, I've probably raved about this one). Arrived in great shape and bigger than I thought! Paul at Oceanic Corals was great to deal with too.
It came to Toronto via WestJet with a friend's frags - he got a few really nice ORA frags - so now the waiting game to trade him for a piece of each 

The setosa is better than I imagined. It glows orangish-pink without actinics. When they finally came on at noonish (I forgot to reset my timers) the thing nearly blinded me!! I'm really happy with it, can you tell? It's the one coral I've wanted since day 1 of reefing - it even has a RESERVED space on my rock. So tomorrow it'll get mounted there 

Pics to come tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## Ciddian

I love the new fish! and I am really happy that your new shipment came in great shape... :3

Was it a lot like this?









LOL!


----------



## ameekplec.

Yah, she's a little beaut!

Haha, it was exactly like that


----------



## conix67

Come on! It is THE tomorrow afternoon, almost into evening already. Where are the pics??


----------



## ameekplec.

I'll try to have them up by 6 pm


----------



## Brian

You didn't try hard enough!


----------



## ameekplec.

Sorry brain fart when leaving my folks - I forgot to borrow their camera...and forgot my access card too. I'll take pics tomorrow.


----------



## Brian

Camera phoneeeee!


----------



## ameekplec.

haha, I would but my camera phone takes pics like what I see when I don't have my glasses on. And almost asleep. And am drunken. On the floor. Of a bath tub.

yes, it's that bad


----------



## Brian

Haha, sounds like you had a good time recently.


----------



## BKTruong

Come on Ameekplec I Can't Handle The SUSPENSE Anymore!! You ReAlly have to live up to the Expectations now!! LOL


----------



## Doctor T

Yeah, I'm dying to see this so-called "designer coral" after all the hype - LOL. I hope I will hate it so I won't fall into yet another money pit.  

Glad to hear your Potter is almost ready for the DT.


----------



## ameekplec.

It's hawt. It's bright with all the lights off, and only the room light on. It was blinding me from across the room, with my specs off too. It's definitely among my favourite corals now.

Doctor_T, welcome to SPS anonymous - Spontaneously Purchased Scleractinian anonymous.


----------



## ameekplec.

Oops. Sorry for the wait 

Without further ado, here is my montipora setosa frag:
with flash/lights off:









With lights on:









Top down:









This coral is so bright my gf noticed it from the dinner table! She's never really noticed the addition of a new frag so quickly. I asked her how she saw it and she said because it's so bright!!


----------



## Doctor T

Nice! I can't really tell how bright the coral is in these pics, perhap an FTS would give a relative comparison.

I'm gonna have to see this in person anyways


----------



## BKTruong

Yeah the coral is definitely nice but the pics are clearly not doing the coral any justice.


----------



## ameekplec.

Two crappy shots of the blurry frag, but it gives you a better idea of how bright the thing is.

Actinics only:









Main lights:


----------



## BKTruong

Gorgeous, that's one bright coral!!


----------



## Ciddian

Oohh thats so awesome!


----------



## conix67

Nice one! I'd definitely be interested in getting one myself. Please PM me some details.

I noticed the color of other corals look better than before. I guess the new light bulbs doing a trick.


----------



## ameekplec.

Yeah, the new bulbs are definitely having the corals looking a lot better - but the colour is shifting already I think. Damn crappy bulbs. One of the fans died a long time ago on the fixture, so maybe it's time to get off my butt and replace it.

Yeah, it's a beauty isn't it?  PM sent your way


----------



## BKTruong

Hey Ameeplec check if your place has a Palau Green Tree too!!!


----------



## ameekplec.

Big news 

My clownfish laid eggs sometime yesterday!! It's a small clutch as it's their first, but almost all the eggs look good this morning when I checked on them 

Now to find me some rotifers and phyto. I want to try to raise these little guys


----------



## conix67

Awesome! Congratulations. Good luck raising the frys.


----------



## Doctor T

Exciting, Congrats!  Good luck and please let us know how it goes.


----------



## ameekplec.

Well after lots of reading today, I'm not sure if I'll be up to raising this batch, but we'll see.

A few weeks ago, I had lowered my vodka dosage from 2ml a day to 1 ml/day, as I believed it would help my colours a bit. My colours are a bit better, especially the pinks, but I think that has more to do with the fact that I changed the bulbs. 

Or so I thought.

I was wondering why growth had pretty much stalled and things were starting to look unhappy in my reef. I had missed one water change this week, but I didn't expect that to cause any major stresses to the system. I even lost most of a frag due to RTN in the last 4 or 5 days.

I decided to check my parameters - Alk was a bit high at 9 (I try to shoot for 7.5) , but the shocker was Ca - 200 ppm. The normal I aim for is 440 ppm.


The issue was that I adjusted the program for the wrong pump head on my doser unit - I continued to dose 2ml/day (2x 1ml) vodka, but had accidentally changed my Ca dosing to 8 x 1ml/day, instead of whatever it was before. So today I upped it to 20ml/day (10x 2ml). I'll check again in 3 days what my Ca is sitting at. Already polyp extension looks better on a few pieces. Hopefully things start to take off now that things are back in line.


----------



## Doctor T

Sorry for your loss, but at least you caught it before your other corals started dying. Just like you were saying about keeping an eye on your tank and recognizing when things don't look right. Would be nice if the profilux would allow you to label your pumps in the memory to help avoid this kind of thing. But then I suppose a simple labeller would also do the trick.

Hope things recover soon.


----------



## ameekplec.

yeah, it would be nice to "name" the pumps - I'm not sure if in the Profilux PC program you're able to do this, as I too have the SA doser.

For now I brought the CA up to 340 ppm, much better then 200 ppm. Hopefully by the end of the week I can bring it back up to 440 ppm.

The low Ca probably also explains why my Alk is so high - without the Ca to build up skeletons and grow my corals probably aren't going through the carbonate as quickly, letting it build up in the system as opposed to continually consuming it.


----------



## conix67

ameekplec. said:


> yeah, it would be nice to "name" the pumps - I'm not sure if in the Profilux PC program you're able to do this, as I too have the SA doser.
> 
> For now I brought the CA up to 340 ppm, much better then 200 ppm. Hopefully by the end of the week I can bring it back up to 440 ppm.
> 
> The low Ca probably also explains why my Alk is so high - without the Ca to build up skeletons and grow my corals probably aren't going through the carbonate as quickly, letting it build up in the system as opposed to continually consuming it.


Wow. When was the last time you had Ca level checked? I guess part of the problem is that SPS stocking level is relatively high for your tank size. My Ca level has been relatively stable at 400+ without heavy dosing yet.


----------



## Doctor T

I also read in the various 2-part dosing articles that when dosing alkalinity, calcium will drop and vice versa. Which is why it's recommended to dose them in equal amounts, unless your doing a big correction. This could also explain your rapid calcium drop.


----------



## ameekplec.

I checked my Ca about 2 weeks ago, just before a water change. 440 ppm.
Wen I set up my doser, I figured I was using about 20 ppm Ca a day, and losing about 1 dKh Alk. I'm pretty sure I'm not dosing the exact same amount of both (more Alk buffer).

I missed a WC last week too, so that's probably why it's so low too. But growth stopped about 3 weeks ago, and I'm guessing that's because the Ca, which used to be extremely stable is now so variable as it drops between WCs. 

Hopefully now I can bring the Ca back up to 440 ppm and keep it there and have growth start up again 

Today I also picked up a pair of Bangaiis from Tabatha - they were born in her tank and raised by her. They're super cute (about 3/4" long) - the GF really likes Bangaiis, so they're for her. They're in a breeder box with the clowns - they haven't really paid them much attention yet.


----------



## Doctor T

Nice score on the tank raised Bangaiis! My wife likes them too.


----------



## ameekplec.

yeah, they're cute little buggers. What's with the Missusses and liking them? Maybe because they're like little jewels? 

Yesterday they weren't keen on eating, but today they ate Mackerel roe and hikari mysis with gusto. Now to get the eating prepared food to make my life easier.



















In other news, I got a job as a lab manager/research assistant s hopefully I can start buying things again for the big upgrade coming in 2010


----------



## Doctor T

Congrats on the new job bro! Looking forward to see how you spend your new money 

My wife wasn't actually crazy for the bangaii's when she first saw them in Monaco's Oceanographic Museum. But then the idea must've grown on her, and it was like one day she said, "let's get some Bangaii's!" No regrets since. Everybody who sees our tank comments on how beautiful they are.


----------



## Byronicle

god damn that is a gorgeous tank...and 2010 upgrade? Do tell!!

and how much do you think this whole setup cost?!?! Because I am trying to convince my mom to give me the money to put one in her office!


----------



## Byronicle

...and I must say that is one sweet piece of reef!


----------



## ameekplec.

Byronicle, you have a pm 

I'd like to upgrade to a 100 - 120g (48 x 24 x 20 - 24). Just slowly building up for now


----------



## ameekplec.

Well, I don't start till January, so hopefully things can commence then 

Today the Potter's angel is going to be released to the DT. I have it in a breeder box in the tank so the sixline and her have a chance to see eye to eye before the Potter's goes in.

My sixline wrasse has to be one of the most timid sixlines ever. It's been avoiding the breeder box with the Potter's inside, peeking at it from the end of the tank, swimming in the rock so far today to avoid the Potters. 

Hopefully they get along nicely


----------



## ameekplec.

So far sixline and Potters get along - and the Potters hasn't sampled any corals yet. Hopefully it stays that way.

I really like the Potters - totally different personality from the sixline. it's more of a grazer drifting from rock to rock, whereas the sixline crusies all around the tank all the time.

Now I'm 120% full - no more space for fish or corals. I'm jealous of anybody with a tank bigger than 40gs


----------



## conix67

Pics! Please, no more updates without pics !! 

Having a larger tank won't help, unless you always leave a large room for new ones.

So, using a breeder box does a trick, with a sixline already in the tank. I should try that next time I add a new fish in my tank.


----------



## BKTruong

conix67 said:


> Having a larger tank won't help, unless you always leave a large room for new ones.


LoL Yuri that's sooo true, its just inevitably sad


----------



## ameekplec.

OK  I'll try not to have any more pictureless updates.



conix67 said:


> So, using a breeder box does a trick, with a sixline already in the tank. I should try that next time I add a new fish in my tank.


Yep, apparently works pretty well - it gives everyone a chance to check each other out without actually having to interact much. The sixline checked the Potter's out without flaring or any other seemingly aggressive behaviour - once released, they pretty much ignor each other, but they definitely get along


----------



## ameekplec.

So, apparently my clownfish need more rock in their diet 


















They've been cleaning the rocks around the nem all day today. Guess later in the evening they'll spawn again.

It's been a while since they last spawned - almost 3 weeks, but from what I gather I should have expected anywhere from 9 - 20 days, so I guess it's right in between.

The last few days I was thinking that the female is getting rather, um, plump. The second pic you can clearly see how big her belly has become. maybe it's going to be a big nest.



















EDIT: so while I was typing this up, I noticed they were swimming around differently. Sure enough, they had started to spawn.










































I also took some pictures of the main tank. The Potter's and Sixline are getting along nicely. I really like the colouration of the Potters - the orange, blue and grey broken stripes are purdy.



















Nice orange and purple and blue on the sixline too:









Blue cespitularia has been growing nicely - in the last few weeks, it's spread out a bit, and looking great 

Top half of the tank's SPS:









SPS is looking a lot better now that the dosing is back in line.

Obligatory FTS:


----------



## BKTruong

Dude those are some serious recordias!!!


----------



## ruffyruff

Hey Eric, congrates on the spawning on the clowns!!!


----------



## ameekplec.

Happy new year folks.

Had some time over the holidays so I took some shots of the reef with the folks' DSLR - the shots are a little better than the normal grainy ones I put up 

Let's start with some coral shots. Ever since I go the doser on track, SPS are looking hawt and showing good growth again!

Acropora panniculata:









Blue/green Milliepora:









Really sweet "tort" from Mike (Not sure of the species, cause I haven't bothered looking):









Montipora setosa is growing too - there's even more growth since this shot:









Purple Montipora capricornis growing well too - it's about 6 or 7 times the size of what it was when I got it as a frag in April:









Another nice purple staghorn I bought as a frag from Sea U Marine:









One of my fav corals in the tank. This was grown from an even smaller frag from Sea U Marine's display tank. Not sure if they still have this colony, but it's starting to form a very nice table with very good polyp extension.









A fine branched acro from Reef Raft - the purple side is really nice:









A jacquelinae, always one of my favs. My first acropora coral (third SPS though):









Sweet blue A tenius - one of my few corals to come from and survive from Fragalot. It's starting to develop some hot pink on a few of the corallites too in the last few months:









And you can't forget the softies. The blue cespitularia frag I got back in the summer is starting to really take off - it's popping out daughter colonies every week or so, so it's really starting to fill out. The top down is really nice and really shows the colour, and also shows off the pink polyps. Through the glass, the blue is just as sparkly (unlike purple cespitularia, which looks more pinkish through the glass).

















And the ricordea garden. Hopefully some nice ones turn up this year so I can add more to the garden:


----------



## ameekplec.

*New Years Update II*

And you can't forget the fish!

The holidays were particularly hard for the Potter's Angel. Out of mysis, no macros to chew on, no place to rest his head, the vodka in the water seemed to be getting to his head.









Away from his family, surrounded by all the noise, the bone chilling cold, the icy winds and the constant threat of a giant arm coming into his home from the sky from time to time, the VorTech's propeller started to look like a mighty fine end.









Good bye cruel world!!









Nah, he's cool. Decided to clean the blades while I was taking shots since the vortech was off. Made sure to scare him off before starting up again. The Potter's is very well behaved, and doesn't bother the other fish. He hardly nips at things I don't want him to, with the exception being the pocillipora - so it's polyps are all withdrawn all the time, but frankly, it looks better that way. Everything else seems to be largely left alone.

Two nice shots of the little guy:


















And not to be left out, the other members of my reef fish crew:


















And the obligatory FTS (looks a lot better with a DSLR )


----------



## conix67

Wow! Nice update! looks like everything is coloring up better too. Looking forward to seeing your new tank in the new year!


----------



## Brian

Bro, everything is looking great but that setosa and blue tenius thing looks ridiculous!!


----------



## Doctor T

The potter's angel is stunning. You had me going w/ the 'Death by Vortech' shots - LOL.

Tank looks amazing. Makes me want to try removing my SPS plugs and improve how they are mounted.


----------



## Big Ray

looks nice
Im specially jealous of how nicely ure rocks are aquascaped to have so much room for corals, alsso the fact that u made use of all the tank volume up to the very top.

I think I need more live rocks to be able to set it up like that. 

if you know, what type of rocks are you using ? are you using more than just 1 pound per gallon ? or are they light rocks ?


----------



## ameekplec.

Doctor T said:


> The potter's angel is stunning. You had me going w/ the 'Death by Vortech' shots - LOL.
> 
> Tank looks amazing. Makes me want to try removing my SPS plugs and improve how they are mounted.


The Potters is amazing - adds a lot more life to the tank. Unfortunately I've discovered that it's misbehaving and nipping at stuff - but I think it's my fault as I hadn't been feeding them everyday due to being at the folks for the holidays most days. Hopefully keeping it well fed = less picking at the corals.

I find SPS look a lot better when replaced onto larger pieces of LR rubble, then mounted to the rock - makes for a mot more natural looking transition to the rock, as well as provide a bigger area for attachment. But mostly, it just looks better to me, so that's why I do it.



Big Ray said:


> looks nice
> Im specially jealous of how nicely ure rocks are aquascaped to have so much room for corals, alsso the fact that u made use of all the tank volume up to the very top.
> 
> I think I need more live rocks to be able to set it up like that.
> 
> if you know, what type of rocks are you using ? are you using more than just 1 pound per gallon ? or are they light rocks ?


Thanks  Actually, one of my regrets with this tank is that the rocks are piled so tight to the glass - a lot of the glass in uncleanable due to he fact I have so much rock. But yes, I did put it to maximize the space for corals 

As for type of rock? No idea  It's all mixed - whatever looks good is good for me. IMO, the only difference between indo, fiji and whatever LR you buy is probably the price you pay for it.

And amount?? Enough to get the look I wanted  Probably close to 50 lbs.


----------



## jewel-stavroula

Love your tank, Eric! This is definitely my favourite thread!


----------



## ameekplec.

Thanks Jewel! Wow, fav thread? I guess I'll have to step up the updates for sure!

This weekend, I dropped by BA scarborough and Indoor Jungle, as well as NAFB. Not much at the latter two, but at BA scarborough I picked up a small crocea with nice markings and a neat little urchin. Time to start gluing things down that I haven't bothered gluing down yet.

The clam is opened up and responsive to shadows, which is a good sign. The urchin jammed itself between the glass and a coral last night, but has since disappeared. Notcurnal little thing looks cool - greyish/yellow spines with blue tips, a white ring at the base of eeach spine and a dark reddish/purple body.

The crocea already has a chosen home - way up high on the rocks near the top back of the tank. The urchin I got to take care of the macros all over my rock - hopefully that lets the coralline take over more effectively.

Pictures to come...someday


----------



## ameekplec.

Picthurs!

Clam:









Very colourful in person - the glass distorts the clam a bit. So far it's attached to the substate below it, so it'll be mved up the rock to it's final place up near the overflow.









This is the little urchin. Eats coralline, and only moves around at night. Pretty little one.


----------



## ameekplec.

Went to Sea U Marine this weekend and picked up a hot little millie:










In other news, my upgrade plans are marching ahead. Build thread to be started soon!


----------



## conix67

Lovely Millie! I have a frag of the same millie in my tank, but it doesn't look like that anymore - longer polyps, darkened color - but still one of my favorites!

I'd love to see your new tank journal get started. Do you have the tank now??


----------



## Doctor T

Nice additions Ameek, sweet Milli! I recall you were holding off on the clam for a while. What made you decide to go for it?


----------



## ameekplec.

Thanks!

I'm hoping I can keep the colour on this millie. I'll be keeping it up way high. Millies seem to like my tank, so we'll see.

Doc, I was holding off on a Crocea since I never saw one I like. This one caught my eye - it's super metallic. From above, it's almost completely electric green!

Nope, no tank yet - tank and stand will be the last things I get in hand. The next few weeks will be gathering the plumbing, more flow, lights, rock, etc.


----------



## ameekplec.

Mounted a few things on mag rocks - the Setosa is still pissed (did it last night, and doesn't have great polyp extension yet, but it's ok. The millie started to RTN, so I had to frag it - the fragged part is doing ok, and the base is slowing down, but still RTNing.
Everything else in the tank is looking good - growth is picking up and colour is deepening too 

In other news, my clowns finally spawned again tonight!! Looks like a smaller nest this time - the first time in 5 weeks. The surprised me and so they spawned on the rock, which will make getting the fry out challenging. Next time hopefully I can get them to lay on a piece of tile or something so I can remove the eggs easier.

Hopefully I can save some of the fry from this nest - this time I'm prepared with Rotifers and phyto


----------



## Doctor T

Congrats on the spawn bud. Looking forward to how that turns out. I think I'm gonna have to get some rotifiers from you, I don't think my brine shrimp hatching is going so well - LOL.

Sorry to hear about the millie, any idea what caused the RTN? I grabbed a very similar one from Ken as well on the weekend.


----------



## ameekplec.

You probably grabbed the other one - there were two of them 

No idea - it was doing great with excellent polyp extension in the bag, but in my tank it seems not to want to be as hairy. Oh well.

My setosa is doing better again - elevating it 2" and back 1" caused it to be in a low flow zone - I moved it across the tank, so it gets more flow and already the polyps are out further 

As for the spawn, I'm already concocting schemes to catch them. . .most of them involve me sitting there with a flash light waiting for them to hatch  

Hit me up whenever for the Rots and Phyto  Ohm if you have any 2L pop bottles, bring them here...I normally don't have coke at home, but I've bought 4 botles in the last few weeks just for the bottles


----------



## conix67

ameekplec. said:


> I've bought 4 botles in the last few weeks just for the bottles


Did you dip those corals from SUM? It might take some time before they become hairy again..

What happened to the liquid inside those bottles ??


----------



## ameekplec.

yep, I dip all my corals. Can't be too careful. The last thing I need is Acropora eating flatworms, red bugs, acropora eating spiders, monti eating nudibranchs, etc etc.

I drank all of it


----------



## Big Ray

ameekplec. said:


> yep, I dip all my corals. Can't be too careful. The last thing I need is Acropora eating flatworms, red bugs, acropora eating spiders, monti eating nudibranchs, etc etc.
> 
> I drank all of it


what do you dip them in ? last couple of corals I got from there had some hairy crabs and .. on them, and one got RTN days after, dont want to risk for my new tank so would be great if you could post about how you dip it and what you use ?


----------



## ameekplec.

I use a product called Tropic Marin Pro Coral Cure. It's an iodine dip for corals. Mix it up 1:200 (1ml TMPCC to SW) and dip for 5 - 15 minutes. I've dipped zoas for 45minutes (oops) and they've survived, but SPS I generally do for no more than 15 minutes.


----------



## ameekplec.

Well, after staying up till 3 am two nights in a row, they finally hatched sometime between 1 am and 1:30 am. Of course, I missed the hatching (they have to have complete darkness), and could only catch 5. Of the 5, 4 are already dead  Nemo, last of the litter lives on, at least for now. 

I added rotifers to the tank water, so now he's zipping around looking pretty good. Hope he survives the night.

edit: Oops. Preface. My clowns finally laid a nest last Tuesday after taking a 5 week break. They are supposed to hatch 8 - 9 days after being laid, so either yesterday or today. Nest probably had about 50 - 75 eggs by the time lights out came tonight.


----------



## Big Ray

Wow that's amazing man!

post pics if you could, and I know how exciting it can be, my first stingray pop I was up beside the tank for like a week straight, lol

I have a false P clown and a black clown, the black one is a bit bigger and the've been in same tank for 7 months, but host in diff anemone's.
do u think there is a chance they could pair up ? 
if not, I may get a small false P to pair up with my little guy.


----------



## Doctor T

Good luck to Nemo! Sorry about the rest. Man, sounds really hard.


----------



## ameekplec.

The little guy didn't make it  Was dead this morning, but had a belly full of rots (silver belly). 

Hopefully the next batch will go better. I epoxied a flat rock where the nest was laid this time in hopes that they'll lay on it instead, so I can remove the whole nest to the hatching tank next time to avoid the trauma of transfering them. Also, my phyto I think was contaminated (turned milky), so I had no green water on hand, so I had to feed the rots with roti-feast (yeast, etc based food). 

The weekend I'll head back to scarbs and pick up some phyto. Hopefully I'll be better prepared for the next batch, and hopefully they lay on the removable rock.


----------



## ameekplec.

Big Ray said:


> Wow that's amazing man!
> 
> post pics if you could, and I know how exciting it can be, my first stingray pop I was up beside the tank for like a week straight, lol
> 
> I have a false P clown and a black clown, the black one is a bit bigger and the've been in same tank for 7 months, but host in diff anemone's.
> do u think there is a chance they could pair up ?
> if not, I may get a small false P to pair up with my little guy.


It is exciting - I've never bred any SW fish so this is really new. I've bred lots of FW things, but not nearly as exciting as this. My gf likes the whole thing and really is supportive which is great (7 tanks in <600 sqft of condo = someone who must really love me  ).

As for the pairing clowns, you could try another Ocellaris for your larger Ocellaris to pair with.


----------



## aln

after a week of reading non stop! i finally finish! LOL
i hope your clowns are still doing great would be great if you can breed them  then we can all learn from you  muahahah


----------



## Tabatha

ameekplec. said:


> It is exciting - I've never bred any SW fish so this is really new. I've bred lots of FW things, but not nearly as exciting as this. My gf likes the whole thing and really is supportive which is great (7 tanks in <600 sqft of condo = someone who must really love me  ).


SEVEN tanks???!!! Since when?? When TDF and I were over, we only saw two! I don't know where you find the time, especially now that you have a full time job.


----------



## ameekplec.

Reef display (20g+sump), Clownfish/softie frag tank (15g), 4x nursery tanks (5g, one to be taken down soon), FW planted tank (20long). Too much stuff going on 

Well, in truth, I'm only doing WCs every two weeks on the reef and everyhting is going crazy - I'm having growth in acros that never grew much, PE from frags that never showed any polyps and colour coming in left, right and center!

It'll be sad to see this one get taken down, but I'm really excited at the thought of having soooo much more space!


----------



## ameekplec.

I've read that people do do up to 100% water changes here and there, but it's rare. I've done a 50% WC before, but that was on my 10g tank, and everything was fine.

I'd love to do 5g every week, but as it is, I have either too little time or forget since I'm busy. Every 2 weeks seems to be a good number for now, and my tank isn't minding the skipped week anyways.


----------



## BKTruong

Hey Eric I just want to start off by apologizing for my leap of absence for the past weeks. I've been distracted from going out a lot lately and totally neglected my fish tank but not entirely so don't worry people no cruelty going on in this house lol Anyway I'm back and sorry for the mishaps with the baby clowns and that one surviving clown really did sound like Nemo lol just needed a dmged fin.

As for the water changes 50% is perfectly fine I know there's always misconceptions about that much water being changed but Steven Pro (Dec MAST Special Guest Speaker) himself does 50% water changes. Here's a link of one of his main presentations where he actually admits he normally does 50% water changes 



, everyone should watch him as he's one of the most respected salt water professional's in the hobby.


----------



## Doctor T

ameekplec. said:


> Well, in truth, I'm only doing WCs every two weeks on the reef and everyhting is going crazy - I'm having growth in acros that never grew much, PE from frags that never showed any polyps and colour coming in left, right and center!


Glad to you hear you tank is doing so well. So what do you think is causing all the good stuff to happen?


----------



## ameekplec.

Don't worry about it Binh  I'm really busy lately too, and neglect is the name of the game!

Doctor_T, I really have no idea. Maybe it because I had the Carbon/GFO reactors offline for 6 weeks, and finally got them running at the beginning of the month. Maybe because I'm at the end of my salt bucket and the mix is better down there. Maybe because my skimmer is skimming a bit better now (although I seem to be getting more cyano here and there, and in my sump too). I really have no idea. Maybe it's getting more mature. Or maybe I'm just crazy. Crazy like a fox.

Anyways, despite everything being great, I came home just now to some sad news. My crocea is dead - it must have just croaked as it's still not smelling bad, but it's detached it's byssal organ and completely withdrawn into the shell with no movement (no closing shell, etc).

I cracked it open for the angelfish to have at - if it's not had it's fill by 10, then out it comes completely.

In more positive news, today is the day the latest nest should hatch. Since I failed massively at catching the last hatching, here's my latest plan:

At about the time lights out is and when I'd turn off the pumps for an hour, I'm going to remove the rock with the nem and the nest from the DT and put it in the 5g that's to become the nursery tank. I'll remove the rock in a bucket, keeping the eggs submerged. 
Once in the 5g, I'll leave it for an hour or so, then check that all the eggs hatched, and then put the rock back in the DT sans hatchlings. 

This should dramatically improve my fry capture and survival. 

rots, check.
phyto, check.

We are go for fry


----------



## Doctor T

Sorry about your crocea bud.  

Good luck with your fry! Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## aln

yah! finally some frys! something i'm dieing to see!  remember to post some pictures  good luck with them!
this is like my bible when i get my SW tank during the summer  been going to sea U marine and fragalot.ca lately to check prices and get a budget. really excited


----------



## hojimoe

Big Ray said:


> hahah I hear u man, I have stingray tanks, planted reef and some snakes and other reptiles, lol all in one bedroom apartment. lol
> 
> gotta take most down and sell my ray soon though ... he is way to big,
> 
> I read about the water change. have a question for u, would doing too much water change hurt anything ?
> 
> I do 5 Gallon water change on my 65+29 sump reef weekly!
> 
> for my stingray tank, I do as much as I can, its freshwater, so I change about 50% every couple of days, he loves it
> lol
> 
> not sure if its the same with SW


I used to do 10gallons per week on my 65+30g sump (really like 20 galon sump b/c of water level).....

now with my 65 + 20 + 30, I do 15-20 gallons every week with no ill effects


----------



## ameekplec.

I usually do my WC at night or after lights out too, and try to take as much as I can out of the sump (which is usually only 2g or so for me).


----------



## Doctor T

Hey Ameek - apologies if I missed it, but what is your current maintenance schedule like?


----------



## ameekplec.

I'm bad with schedules 

Well, every two days or so I use the magfloat to clean the glass.

Check skimmer cup every other day. Clean when there's 100+ ml skimmate (typically every 5 days or so).

5g water change every two weeks, typically on thursday or friday evening.

Feed two or three times a day, sparingly. Combination of frozen (mysis, mackerel roe) and prepared foods (NLS and Ocean Nutrition).

Every few weeks I pull out chaeto. 

Every few months I clean out the refugium (a lot of detrius collects here).

I try to change out my GFO and GAC every month.

Also I periodically check on my dosing containers (Ca, Alk, Mag, vodka) and replace as necessary - so far I've only had to fill the Alk once, but it's coming up again as my tank consumes a lot of Alk supplement.

I also wipe down the splash guard of the light once every few months, as well as do a vinegar soak on my vortech wet side.

I think that's everything 

I'm going to be switching salts soon, so we'll see what kind of difference that has on the tank. The new tank will be made up with a bucket of Reef Crystals, so hopefully by the time it's time to switch over to the big tank, my nano will have made a full transition to Reef crystals.


----------



## Doctor T

ameekplec. said:


> I'm bad with schedules
> 
> Well, every two days or so I use the magfloat to clean the glass.
> 
> Check skimmer cup every other day. Clean when there's 100+ ml skimmate (typically every 5 days or so).
> 
> 5g water change every two weeks, typically on thursday or friday evening.
> 
> Feed two or three times a day, sparingly. Combination of frozen (mysis, mackerel roe) and prepared foods (NLS and Ocean Nutrition).
> 
> Every few weeks I pull out chaeto.
> 
> Every few months I clean out the refugium (a lot of detrius collects here).
> 
> I try to change out my GFO and GAC every month.
> 
> Also I periodically check on my dosing containers (Ca, Alk, Mag, vodka) and replace as necessary - so far I've only had to fill the Alk once, but it's coming up again as my tank consumes a lot of Alk supplement.
> 
> I also wipe down the splash guard of the light once every few months, as well as do a vinegar soak on my vortech wet side.
> 
> I think that's everything
> 
> I'm going to be switching salts soon, so we'll see what kind of difference that has on the tank. The new tank will be made up with a bucket of Reef Crystals, so hopefully by the time it's time to switch over to the big tank, my nano will have made a full transition to Reef crystals.


Cool. Yeah, I'm pretty loose w/ the schedule too, but otherwise my 'routine' is pretty similar to yours. I try to keep Sunday as my "tank maintenance day" , WCs, plucking algae, siphoning flatworms, hatching brine shrimp etc... (I'm up to 4 tanks now btw)

Couple of more questions:
- where do you get mackerel roe?
- how do you clean your 'fuge? e.g. turkey baster?
- when you harvest your chaeto, how much do you leave in the sump?


----------



## ameekplec.

whoa, I missed that Doc, sorry about that.

4? What? How'd you get to four?

I got Mackerel roe from the fish market I used to work for (Diana's Seafood on Eglington at Warden - best fish market I've been to in the city). My reef goes absolutely apeshats for it.

I usually use a large diameter (3/4" ID) to siphon the bottom of the fuge - once every few months. I'm probably due for a cleaning soon.

I usually leave about 50% of the chaeto every time. 



After being unsatisfied with my Tunze 9002's performance for the longest time (I had it "dialed in" but it still wasn't where I think it should be), I decided to take action. I swapped out the stock pump for a MJ900 I had lying around. I had to remove a small plastic part (the hook for the power cable), and leave the bottom of the skimmer off to fit the MJ. I joined the venturi to the MJ using a small section of 12/16mm eheim tubing. 

Plopped it into the skimmer section, and it's doing great - it's produced more skimate in an hour than the old tunze pump did in 2 days. I'll have to keep an eye on it tonight so I don't get a flood.


----------



## ameekplec.

carbon dosing is great, but certainly read up a lot on it. I think the key to sucessfully harnessing it is to be consistent and accurate with your dosing, and to have really good protein skimming.

As for the skimmer, I'm sure it'll be sufficient as long as you're not overstocked.

Nope, no dsb in my fuge - detrius settles too much and there's not enough flow through to keep it suspended. I removed my DSB in the fuge after a few months. If I were to run a DSB I'd do a separate DSB, but with vodka, it's kinda redundant.


----------



## ameekplec.

Well even if you don't see any nitrates, if you get macro algae growth, you're probably making nitrates.

The plan for now is to move this over to another wall, set up the new tank and cycle it and get it established and the rocks set up the way I like it, then slowly transfer everything over. So for a while I'll have two display tanks going


----------



## Doctor T

ameekplec. said:


> whoa, I missed that Doc, sorry about that.
> 
> 4? What? How'd you get to four?
> 
> I got Mackerel roe from the fish market I used to work for (Diana's Seafood on Eglington at Warden - best fish market I've been to in the city). My reef goes absolutely apeshats for it.
> 
> I usually use a large diameter (3/4" ID) to siphon the bottom of the fuge - once every few months. I'm probably due for a cleaning soon.
> 
> I usually leave about 50% of the chaeto every time.
> 
> After being unsatisfied with my Tunze 9002's performance for the longest time (I had it "dialed in" but it still wasn't where I think it should be), I decided to take action. I swapped out the stock pump for a MJ900 I had lying around. I had to remove a small plastic part (the hook for the power cable), and leave the bottom of the skimmer off to fit the MJ. I joined the venturi to the MJ using a small section of 12/16mm eheim tubing.
> 
> Plopped it into the skimmer section, and it's doing great - it's produced more skimate in an hour than the old tunze pump did in 2 days. I'll have to keep an eye on it tonight so I don't get a flood.


LOL, no worries. 20g FW tank, 10g platy fry tank (my first), 46g reef, 10g banggai fry rearing tank. Been interested in the roe because I heard it helps with getting more better, healthier fry. I wasn't sure how to siphon from the sump because it's at the bottom of the stand, but I'll give it a try.


----------



## ameekplec.

oooh, I thought you meant 4 SW tanks.

Yeah, the roe is great for conditioning as it's high in fats - good for a snack for the reef too.


----------



## ameekplec.

Well the past few months, and really ever since I got the Tunze 9002 Nano skimmer, I wasn't terribly happy with the performance - I mean, it made about 75ml of coffee coloured skimmate for me every 5 days, but never more.

After getting frustrated and swapping out the stock pump for a MJ900, it made a big difference - for no more than 24hours, when it stopped skimming entirely. No more bubbles.

I thought WTF. Fine, I'll chage the stock back in. Nothing. So I go to take apart the unit and give everything a good cleaning, thinking that the inside of teh venturi (with water being pumped through it) must be gunked up. Nope. Didn't help. Then, I noticed it. The air intake is completely blocked in salt!










I can hear my dad now - RTFM!! Read the F*&*&*!! Manual. I know it's in there as a troubleshooting tip. So folks, read that manual.

Anyways, now in the last 24hrs it's made about 100 ml of tea coloured skimmate. Hooray.

Today I gave the tank a good scraping and the glass looks a billion times cleaner. Corals are growing well - so well that I keep damaging tips every time I move my hand in the tank.

The clowns haven't spawned again yet. I'm fattening up the female with lots of good foods (roe, mysis, etc) to supplement her usual fare.

Here's some eye candy from the frag rack. Most of the zoas will go to my sister's tank when it gets rehabed.





































These guys are hawt:









My frag racks are now packed with nice frags, with no where to go...I don't have the space even to make frags myself. So I think I need to make myself another frag rack soon-ish.

For some reason (new carbon? That's about all that's different....) the SPS are starting to really take off. Things that weren't growing in the last year are starting to sprout. Whatever it is, I'm all for it.


----------



## Tabatha

ameekplec. said:


>


Frag please!!!


----------



## ameekplec.

Working on it - they grow pretty slowly - I started with a single head in April last year. . . you'll be the first to know though


----------



## Tabatha

ameekplec. said:


> Working on it - they grow pretty slowly - I started with a single head in April last year. . . you'll be the first to know though


Thanks Dood!!


----------



## ameekplec.

Well first up, a big thanks to TDF and Tabtha - talk about saving the day!

I found on Saturday night that my vortech pump had started to make a major rattling noise - checked it out and for some reason the wet side magnet seemed to be slipping here and there and chattering. 

Checked it out, and I had a problem with either the shaft assembly or the magnet itself. I have another wetside from the second MP-40w I bought for the upgrade, but I had just lent it to Tabatha and TDF since one of their wet sides crapped out. So I arranged to get the shaft/nut from their old wet side to fix mine while parts were being ordered.

So, for a while the vortech was out of comission - luckily I had a bunch of Koralia 1's around, so I stuck one on the tank - but by sunday morning, 2 colonies had RTN'd. They weren't doing well before the outage, so I guess this was the straw that broke the camel's back. Anyways, nothing significant though - not any of my fav or rare specimens, as it could have been much worse.

Finally got the part today and swapped out the nut first. Nope. Nut's not the problem, as it still chattered really badly when it went anywhere over 25% capacity. Next I swapped the shaft too, and bingo! The nut wasn't the problem, it was the shaft (that's what she said ).

It's almost back to normal operation. I'll probably have to order a whole new wetside, but in the mean time it's back in business. 

I'm about to make the switch from ATI Coral Ocean to Reef Crystals. This first batch I'm mixing up 50/50 - 1cup of each in 5g of RO/DI. I'll match Alk and Ca and check Mg, and gradually up the amount of RC till I( run out of ATI salt and it's 100% RC from there.


----------



## ameekplec.

Well, after 2 weeks of sitting there, I finally got around to doing a WC with the Reef Crystals/Coral Ocean 50/50 mix - so far so good, everything seems to be ok.

I took the chance tonight to doa bit of cleaning and maintenance I should have done a while ago:

1. Re-filled my Alk container - it's been empty for a few days now. 3L of fresh Alkalinity buffer 

2. Cleaned the siphon breaks on my return - everytime I doa WC it always drains past them since they're encrusted over with coralline algae and other crud - one poweroutage and the floor would have been toast! Fixed now 

3. While the locline was off, I took the chance to clean out the return pipe - holy hibiscus was it filthy! One pass of a brush on a wire through and the stuff that came out was like squeezing out the filter floss in a canister filter on a Panaque tank.....except thicker!

4. Took the opportunity to clean out the impeller housing on the return pump - if it's this dirty in the return plumbing, it's got to be at least a little dirty in here.

My skimmer is acting up again, and I'm not sure why - probably because I just suck at dialing it in. 1 year and 4 months and counting


----------



## Flazky

hly crap it took me 3 hours to get through your thread!!!. Awsome journey...I cant believe how many corals you have in your [email protected][email protected] like jamm packed. I have a question about your rockwork though. From what I can see in your pics, your rock looks like it is leaning on the glass. From what I read, it is advised not to cause it may crack your glass.


----------



## ameekplec.

Yeah, it's a packed house in there!!!

Actually, I think I might have just as many corals on the frag racks and on mag-rocks as I do on the actual rock now...

The rock on glass is fine - the only problem with it is cleaning the glass, so the next time I set up rockwork, I'll be sure to leave a gap.


----------



## aln

wow you read fast! 3 hours?! more like 3 days for me! LOLL
but yah great info in this thread 

o ameekplec. a question about your jawfish, i was thinking if i need eggcrate in my tank, but would the crate get in the way of the jawfish when it digs? i wouldnt want my rock to squish him =\


----------



## ameekplec.

If the egg crate is on the bottom it should be fine. In fact, I think there might be egg crate on the bottom of my tank. But the sand bed has to be deep enough for it to dig out an area - they look like sad little creatures when they don't have enough substrate to dig a proper burrow.


----------



## ameekplec.

Not much to update here, except that my tank is CROWDED!!!!

I have 3 frag racks going to accomodate all the things I've collected in the last few months in anticipation of a tank upgrade that I've had no time for since taking a new job in January. Although, I have gathered up pretty much everything but the tank and stand - I got 2 new ES controllers for my vortechs, an ATB Flowstar 1500 for my return pump, and all the bulbs for my Sfiligoi Stealth too. LR continues to cure in a bin. And, I'll be putting two fish into qt this week (hopefully!) for the upgraded tank!

The nano reef continues to do well. Growth slowed down for a bit when I forgot to refill the Alk container for 2 weeks. Also, I've switched to Reef Crystals, and everything is the same as the other salt I was using. Besides that, nothing is really different, except that everything has grown in nicely. I scraped most of the glass last week, and added a starfish a few weeks ago too. I came home one day and it was missing an arm, one of my cleaner shrimps was dead, and my acro crab was dead too, but besides that all is good in the reef.

SPS continue to grow and sprout new branches much to my delight! I can't wait to have a big tank where they will relly be able to grow out BIG! 

FTS (sorry it's overexposed):









Bah. I just saw the picture big. I'll take a better picture tomorrow.


----------



## Brian

Nice, I especially like the bottom half of the tank, mainly the left side


----------



## conix67

Brian said:


> Nice, I especially like the bottom half of the tank, mainly the left side


You can keep the bottom half, I'll take the top half 

God, your tank is too crowded!! You'd better rush to get your tank upgrade now! Then again, the current nano is work of an art, I'll miss this tank once upgraded.


----------



## Ciddian

Holy heck Ameekplec, looks amazing!! lol


----------



## Doctor T

Looks great! Man, I really got to learn how to mount corals like you do.


----------



## ameekplec.

Thanks for the kudos everyone!

Yes, the tank is packed FULL to the brim - literally. Corals are starting to grow out of the water, and I have frags getting mighty close to the surface as well.

I have maybe one or two spots where I might be able to squeeze another coral onto the rocks 

Two days ago I finally upgraded my MP-20 to the new MP-40w ES units I got a while back - man does it make a huge difference!! I haven't cranked it up all the way, (it's at 4 dots...whatever that is) but when I started it up, it sucked up detrius out of nowhere and made the tank a blizzard! It even blew over the green slimer in the middle of the tank!

I'm certainly impressed. I'm sure I'll be even more impressed when I have two of them working on a tank.

Didn't get the battery back up hooked up yet - I need to get one of those outlet extender things so I can plug the adapter into the power bar.

OOh! I'm so excited! I'm supposed to be getting a *very* special fish. Stay tuned. . .it'll be worth it, I hope!


----------



## Byronicle

wow...

ok that is it, this is enough inspiration to make me want to get salty


----------



## cablemike

ameekplec. said:


> Not much to update here, except that my tank is CROWDED!!!!
> 
> I have 3 frag racks going to accomodate all the things I've collected in the last few months in anticipation of a tank upgrade that I've had no time for since taking a new job in January. Although, I have gathered up pretty much everything but the tank and stand - I got 2 new ES controllers for my vortechs, an ATB Flowstar 1500 for my return pump, and all the bulbs for my Sfiligoi Stealth too. LR continues to cure in a bin. And, I'll be putting two fish into qt this week (hopefully!) for the upgraded tank!
> 
> The nano reef continues to do well. Growth slowed down for a bit when I forgot to refill the Alk container for 2 weeks. Also, I've switched to Reef Crystals, and everything is the same as the other salt I was using. Besides that, nothing is really different, except that everything has grown in nicely. I scraped most of the glass last week, and added a starfish a few weeks ago too. I came home one day and it was missing an arm, one of my cleaner shrimps was dead, and my acro crab was dead too, but besides that all is good in the reef.
> 
> SPS continue to grow and sprout new branches much to my delight! I can't wait to have a big tank where they will relly be able to grow out BIG!
> 
> FTS (sorry it's overexposed):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bah. I just saw the picture big. I'll take a better picture tomorrow.


is this more how it should look? i was bored so photoshop time.


----------



## ameekplec.

New skimmer baby!!

More to come.


----------



## conix67

You mean a new skimmer for your current nano??? What is it???


----------



## ameekplec.

Yeah, I hated the Tunze 9002 and how I could never get a consistent skim out of it. Aqua Digital was looking for reviewers for their Bubble Magus line, and I had mentioned to Michael months back that I'd love to review one of the smaller skimmers for him.

So I picked up a NAC 3.5 cone skimmer to pull duty for the Tunze 9002. I've had it working since Wednesday night, and it's definitely much better than the Tunze in my eyes. For the price I paid for it, I figured, why not?

After one night of skimming:


















Full review to come next week!


----------



## conix67

It's small but definitely larger than your Tunze 9002. Did you have to modify your sump to allow this one to fit? 

Looking forward to the full review. looking nice on that photo.


----------



## ameekplec.

Yeah, it's definitely small - but bigger than the 9002. Luckily I didn't have to modify my sump much. The "refugium" section just happened to be 5" wide, which nicely accommodated the 4.5" wide skimmer. Now I need to get a new refugium light (the current one is angled so it sticks out of the stand), but otherwise it fit nicely.

So without further ado, here's the full review:
From the Bubble Magus website:
needlewheel protein skimmer 
BM-NAC3.5 CONE SKIMMER
Capability : 100L-300L(25G-80G)
pump:atman ph1100 (made in china)
Pump power: 8W, 220V 50Hz /110V 60Hz
air intake : 200L/H
Dimensions:115*170*435mm ( 4.5" * 6.6" * 17.1 ")
cylinder: 4"
Water Level :8"-10"










Out of the box:









And taken apart:









All the parts seem well constructed and well put together. I like that it can be mostly disassembled, which will make for easier cleaning. The only part that will be difficult to clean later on will be the bubble plate and the skimmer body, as the cone cannot be detached from the base. The skimmer body isn't a single molded piece (it's a sheet of acrylic glued end-to-end), which was a bit disappointing.

Bubble plate:









There were multiple burrs left from drilling out the holes - hopefully in future QC makes sure these aren't there as I can see them being major detritus traps.










The Atman pump seems to be fine. Less flimsy than a maxijet or other pump. We'll see how it stands up performance wise over time.

I do like this feature:









Makes dialling it in easier as it's easier to remember where you adjusted it to or from.

All in all, out of the box, it seems like a much better skimmer than my current Tunze 9002 - it's a thin box with a tiny pump in there.









Here it is in a vinegar bath - to get rid of any oils and other residues from the manufacturing process. There's already some gunk it pulled out of the water 

After that, into the sump it went! As soon as it was plugged in - bubbles galore!! Now we're skimming!

There were a LOT of microbubbles at first, but with every passing hour, there seemed to be less of them. My baffles took care of them, so they were a non-issue for me.

You can see the results of the first night's skimming from the post above. After that, I've cleaned the cup twice, and it's skimming like a beast compared to my old Tunze 9002. Also, while not 100% silent, it sure is a lot quieter than the Tunze. So much so that the Tunze has been taken offline. One improvement I will make is to add a silencer to the air intake - it's not that loud, but my tank is in a small condo, so any noise reduction helps. And also to that effect, I'll be adding a silicone pad under the skimmer to reduce vibration, although the noise is very minimal to begin with.

All in all, this skimmer performs very well, and for my tank is a great choice.


----------



## conix67

Thanks for the review! definitely looks like a viable option for any nano tank with sump. I'm sure the price is also good, what's the typical price range in Canada?

My SWC 160 is also very well constructed, and can be fully disassembled including bubble plate. We'll see how they perform in the long run, but these skimmers/pumps made in china appear to have decent quality.


----------



## ameekplec.

I paid a demo price, but I think full retail the NAC 3.5 starts at about $200. While more expensive than the Tunze 9002, it's certainly a different skimmer all together.

Yeah, it sure isn't the same as the Bubble King mini 180 I have sitting around waiting to go on the big tank, but at the same time, it's no Coralife supersucker either


----------



## ameekplec.

5000!!!

Well, this is probably going to be the last update post on my 20g nano reef. The big tank is already built and can b delivered any time now 

The nano has been in decline lately - I had a 3 week trip to Japan, and while I was away the Alk supplement ran out, carbon became really old, the skimmer was never cleaned, and the lighting got way too old. All things I wasn't willing to have my tank sitter to rectify, as I was alreay asking a lot taking care of 5 tanks 

Things are turning around nicely though - many water changes, I changed out the carbon and GFO, made up a fresh 3.5L batch of Alkalinity (I go through about 1 L a month), and I have been skimming hella wet to get everything out.

Unfortunately both my jawfish have passed away  I think they reached the end of their life, as I remember reading at pearly jawfish get to about 2 years old, and they would have been 2 years in captivity in October. Bless the little sandstorm makers, the will be missed. 
Besides that I lost two or three SPS, but nothing I was too upset about. Most of my prized pieces are still doing great. Actually, the one coral that's doing really well is my Red Planet frag.

I'll post some pics when I get home tonight. Probably among the last of the tank before it all comes down in preparation for the big upgrade.


----------



## Big Ray

3 weeks and only a couple deaths is still prety impressive lol I am long overdue for a vacation to go visit back home but havent cause of this lol 

cant wait for ure big tank though


----------



## conix67

What does 5000 mean?? 

Looking forward to your update pics!!


----------



## ameekplec.

conix67 said:


> What does 5000 mean??
> 
> Looking forward to your update pics!!


lol, it was my 5000th post.

I can't wait either for update pics!


----------



## Ciddian

Your jawfish passed away?! D: I loved those little guys!! Rofl.. 

Me being me..when I went by Ameekplec's to get a tank I totally bypassed all of the corals and was all into those little fish. Rofl. 

Ameekplec, if you have any good shots of them could you send me one? I'd love to do a pic of them sometime.


----------



## teemee

ameekplec. said:


> 5000!!!
> 
> Well, this is probably going to be the last update post on my 20g nano reef. The big tank is already built and can b delivered any time now
> 
> The nano has been in decline lately - I had a 3 week trip to Japan, and while I was away the Alk supplement ran out, carbon became really old, the skimmer was never cleaned, and the lighting got way too old. All things I wasn't willing to have my tank sitter to rectify, as I was alreay asking a lot taking care of 5 tanks
> 
> Things are turning around nicely though - many water changes, I changed out the carbon and GFO, made up a fresh 3.5L batch of Alkalinity (I go through about 1 L a month), and I have been skimming hella wet to get everything out.
> 
> Unfortunately both my jawfish have passed away  I think they reached the end of their life, as I remember reading at pearly jawfish get to about 2 years old, and they would have been 2 years in captivity in October. Bless the little sandstorm makers, the will be missed.
> Besides that I lost two or three SPS, but nothing I was too upset about. Most of my prized pieces are still doing great. Actually, the one coral that's doing really well is my Red Planet frag.
> 
> I'll post some pics when I get home tonight. Probably among the last of the tank before it all comes down in preparation for the big upgrade.


sorry about your jawfish... but, red planet?!!!!!!!!!!
let me know when you frag


----------



## ameekplec.

Likely won't be for a while - it's still a two-branch frag, and I want a big sexy colony! lol

Well, the tank's days are numbered for sure. But I can't wait - after July this tank has started to slide due to a variety of factors - old bulbs, spotty water changes, dosing solutions not refilled for a while, and near the end of June my jawfish started to dig everything up, really disturbing the DSB causing a whole host of problems. Now the tank's got me really looking forward to the "fresh" start I'll have with the big tank.

I can't wait! Stand is going up this weekend. I'll run out and buy some substrate, and then we're almost ready to set this baby up!!!


----------



## Fish_Man

ameekplec. said:


> Likely won't be for a while - it's still a two-branch frag, and I want a big sexy colony! lol
> 
> Well, the tank's days are numbered for sure. But I can't wait - after July this tank has started to slide due to a variety of factors - old bulbs, spotty water changes, dosing solutions not refilled for a while, and near the end of June my jawfish started to dig everything up, really disturbing the DSB causing a whole host of problems. Now the tank's got me really looking forward to the "fresh" start I'll have with the big tank.
> 
> I can't wait! Stand is going up this weekend. I'll run out and buy some substrate, and then we're almost ready to set this baby up!!!


Can't wait to see this large baby up and running!


----------



## ameekplec.

*Goodbye old friend*

Well, the time has come. I've had a really great time with this tank, and I will miss it when it goes. It was a great introduction on how to build and maintain a system and how to care for Sw livestock.

Thanks my little nano reef, you were a good reef.










Everything is in two small tanks for the next week or so while I set up the new tank. The sps holding tank has already lost 2 sps colonies to rtn  one of my faves the Hawkins, and my first sps coral, acropora jacquelinae. Hopefully the little pieces survive. The rest of the tank seems to be doing better, but I'm not out of the woods yet.

Fingers crossed that this upgrade goes smoothly here on in.


----------



## Ciddian

byebye little awesome tank....


----------



## conix67

ameekplec. said:


> Well, the time has come. I've had a really great time with this tank, and I will miss it when it goes. It was a great introduction on how to build and maintain a system and how to care for Sw livestock.
> 
> Thanks my little nano reef, you were a good reef.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is in two small tanks for the next week or so while I set up the new tank. The sps holding tank has already lost 2 sps colonies to rtn  one of my faves the Hawkins, and my first sps coral, acropora jacquelinae. Hopefully the little pieces survive. The rest of the tank seems to be doing better, but I'm not out of the woods yet.
> 
> Fingers crossed that this upgrade goes smoothly here on in.


Sorry to hear about the loss. Hopefully the rest will survive and thrive in the new tank! You'd better get things ready quickly now!

Just wondering, why did you take it down when your other tank is not ready yet? I thought it would be easier to setup the new one first, and move the corals directly to the new tank...


----------



## Kweli

conix67 said:


> Sorry to hear about the loss. Hopefully the rest will survive and thrive in the new tank! You'd better get things ready quickly now!
> 
> Just wondering, why did you take it down when your other tank is not ready yet? I thought it would be easier to setup the new one first, and move the corals directly to the new tank...


I had the same question. Thought its best to have the two tanks running in parallel until after the cycle and then move everything over...

Unless... ofcourse... you need the same real estate in your house


----------



## BBOSS

conix67 said:


> Sorry to hear about the loss. Hopefully the rest will survive and thrive in the new tank! You'd better get things ready quickly now!
> 
> Just wondering, why did you take it down when your other tank is not ready yet? I thought it would be easier to setup the new one first, and move the corals directly to the new tank...





Kweli said:


> I had the same question. Thought its best to have the two tanks running in parallel until after the cycle and then move everything over...
> 
> Unless... ofcourse... you need the same real estate in your house


I am also wondering the same thing  ......... Sorry about your loss.


----------



## Big Ray

I should learn from this move  Im about to do the same in the next month or so lol


----------



## gucci17

I think Ameek needed that spot for the new tank no? I'm sure he has his reasons.


----------



## Big Ray

gucci17 said:


> I think Ameek needed that spot for the new tank no? I'm sure he has his reasons.


yea, I was planning to do the exact same, I guess now I will just move the whole tank over instead of breaking it down.


----------



## ameekplec.

Yup I need the space for the new tank - and today the electrician is coming to check out if its even possible to install a new circuit. So I had to move the tank to get access to the wall.

So far this morning the fragged pieces are doing ok - but the water is cloudy, so I added a few drops of prime to neutralize any ammonia. A few of the corals have PE so I hope that's a good sign. Tonight I'll mix up some Sw to do a wc.

If I had more space I would have set up a qt tank with established rock to put all the corals into. 

Hopefully no more livestock is lost. Tonight I'll work on more stuff for the new tank - plumbing, sump, vinyl backing, etc etc.


----------



## Kweli

Do you plan to keep them in buckets while the new tank cycles for a while?

I can house any expensive corals if you like



*Disclaimer... if they die its not my fault... If i grow attached to them and somehow crazy glue them to my tank they will stay with me


----------



## Big Ray

ameekplec. said:


> Yup I need the space for the new tank - and today the electrician is coming to check out if its even possible to install a new circuit. So I had to move the tank to get access to the wall.
> 
> So far this morning the fragged pieces are doing ok - but the water is cloudy, so I added a few drops of prime to neutralize any ammonia. A few of the corals have PE so I hope that's a good sign. Tonight I'll mix up some Sw to do a wc.
> 
> If I had more space I would have set up a qt tank with established rock to put all the corals into.
> 
> Hopefully no more livestock is lost. Tonight I'll work on more stuff for the new tank - plumbing, sump, vinyl backing, etc etc.


Im thinking of doing a move on my current set up into the room, (take all the water and rock and sand and .red bugs )

set up new one, cycle it

and then tear it down and ... .

both ways some livestock will be lost, but that's only 1 month in new tank before they regrow 

keep them pics coming


----------



## ameekplec.

yeah, it would have been nice if I could ahve taken everything into an established tank (that's a lot bigger than a 10g - I didn't realize how much coral I had!). But as it stands, hopefully nothing else kicks the bucket, and I can keep the parameters in the holding tank in check. 

Today and tomorrow I want to set up my sump (silicone baffles in place), set up the plumbing (glue everything together but not to the blkheads to the tank) and generally just have everything in place ready to make the move. Also, once the stand can be placed, I'll work on hanging the light too. Then hopefully it'll all be smooth sailing getting the tank in place, connected and running.

I can't wait to have all the clutter around our tiny condo cleaned up. I think we're down to like 200 sqft of living space


----------



## ameekplec.

dum dum anther one bites the dust!......

 I've lost about 2 colonies everyday now  This move didn't go well at all. However, my red planet, setosa and a few others I really like are doing ok so I'm happy. As long as they hang on it hasn't been a total loss. 

Hopefully by the end of this week this will all be over


----------



## teemee

ameekplec. said:


> dum dum anther one bites the dust!......
> 
> I've lost about 2 colonies everyday now  This move didn't go well at all. However, my red planet, setosa and a few others I really like are doing ok so I'm happy. As long as they hang on it hasn't been a total loss.
> 
> Hopefully by the end of this week this will all be over


If you're still worried, you can put some of your corals in my tank until you're in the clear.. I'm just a few blocks away.
BTW - setosa is doing so well!


----------



## ameekplec.

Hey Margaret, I may have to take you up on that if any of them start to show signs of stress. So far it's just a bit of loss of colour on my favourite pieces, but if it looks like it's heading south, I'll be sure to pm you.

edit: 600th post!!


----------



## teemee

ameekplec. said:


> Hey Margaret, I may have to take you up on that if any of them start to show signs of stress. So far it's just a bit of loss of colour on my favourite pieces, but if it looks like it's heading south, I'll be sure to pm you.
> 
> edit: 600th post!!


k, just let me know. You have to come over to frag your soft coral, anyhow  
good luck!


----------



## conix67

ameekplec. said:


> dum dum anther one bites the dust!......
> 
> I've lost about 2 colonies everyday now  This move didn't go well at all. However, my red planet, setosa and a few others I really like are doing ok so I'm happy. As long as they hang on it hasn't been a total loss.
> 
> Hopefully by the end of this week this will all be over


 That hurts! I can't imagine losing even a colony that you cared for years.


----------



## ameekplec.

Yeah, it kind of sucks - my acropora jacquelinae was my first acropora coral I got from Sea U Marine 2 years ago, and a lot of the other pieces were mini-colonies I grew out from frags. Sad to see them go since they were in my care for a while I haven't even thought about the $ amount it cost to acquire all those pieces....

But hopefully with the new tank I'll be able to grow what's out left faster and better and brighter


----------

